# September/October bump buddies...anyone wlecome!



## Bing28

Hi ladies, 

I can't believe I'm finally here! I'm currently looking for some bump buddies. Anyone else have an EDD around 18 September 2015? 

X


----------



## lilmor07

hello! I think I'm due the 14th with my second, how are you keeping xx


----------



## maryanne1987

I'm due between 8-10th September. But will have a better idea from tomorrow as have an early scan. Nervous doesn't even describe how I'm feeling about it, congrats on your bfp! :)


----------



## HerdingDogs

Welcome and good morning! I am due September 19th


----------



## Tish5478

Hi I'm pregnant with #2 and due around 15th September according to LMP but I have a long cycle so I'm sure that will change. It all seems very surreal at the moment as not having many symptoms. How are you feeling? x


----------



## lola85

I'm pregnant with #2 and dye around 14th September &#128516;


----------



## Rae.Rae

EDD is September 24th! So nervous and scared to get my hopes up too high, but it's also hard to not be excited! :) Lots of praying for this to be my beautiful rainbow baby. First baby appointment is the 21st. :)


----------



## LKAmber

Hi, I'm due 13th! Exciting - had first waves of nausea today. What are your symptoms xx


----------



## Pinkee

I'm so happy! Yay!
Congrats! Welcome! Congrats!


----------



## Bing28

It's nice to see so many ladies expected around the same time. :hi: 

How is everyone? 

Lilmor / Tish / LKamber - I'm feeling okay apart from sore BB's and feeling really really bloated! My trousers already feel tight on me! :wacko: I have also woken up feeling a little nauseous the last couple of morning but was fine as soon as I are something. 

Maryanne / Rae - I'm so nervous too that something may go wrong. I think it's natural to feel like that. I'm just doing everything I can to help the little bean by eating healthy, doing light exercise and taking my folic acid! I have an early scan booked on 2nd Feb. :thumbup:

Pinkee - nice to see you here! :wave: wow I can't believe your nearly 12 weeks already! How are you and bump? Are you showing yet?


----------



## maryanne1987

Bet your excited for your scan! I had mine this morning. Pushed back to 5+3 but the hospital said sac is a good size so they are pleased! Honestly thought something would be wrong.


----------



## Bing28

That's great news Maryanne! Yes I can't wait until I have mine at around 7+3.


----------



## maryanne1987

My next one will be at 7+3. Fingers crossed we both see lovely little heart beats :)


----------



## SarahLou372

I'm due September 18th too :)


----------



## Pinkee

Gosh, I know. It has been agony for the 13 week wait! Makes the 2ww seem like a cake walk. I'm so happy to see a ltttc 'er. I've been pretty symptomless so not much to talk about.
I got a huge bloat bump in the PM, not so much the AM so I'm in pjs by 5 every day until I shop for maternity clothes. 
I'm tickled you're here!:flower::happydance:


----------



## Bing28

Yah SarahLou - someone with the same EDD as me! 

OMG Pinkee - I am suffering with a bloated tummy in the evenings too! I am dreading the next 8 weeks...the last 3 days has already felt like a month! Lol!


----------



## Kika7

Congrats Bing! I'm pretty sure I Ovu'd xmas too :happydance: My EDD is 16th. I've no symptoms and im pretty scared :/ no early scans for me either ...so it's a game of wait and see... Postitive thoughts, positive thoughts, postitive thoughts :)

Pinkee, how much fish oil do you take?

Hugs


----------



## klabro

Hi ladies! My EDD as of right now is September 21. I have an ultrasound on Friday the 30th when i will be 6 weeks 4 days :) SO very nervous and excited right now!


----------



## Pinkee

Kika- I was taking 1000 when ttc, two 500 gelcaps but now looking at my prenatal gelcap it says it has 235mg fish oil in it.


----------



## babifever

Just popping in, no :bfp: yet; however edd calculators said 9/19, another said 9/24. Last cycle started December 13. The one before was November 13. I have an average 32 day cycle. Last 6 months have been 35,35, 30, 34, 29, 30. I decided to test on CD36 to have higher odds. At this point just wondering when you girls found out? How many DPO, etc? Thanks hopefully will join you guys on Saturday


----------



## Bing28

Hi Kika / Klabro - congrats on your BFP too! :happydance: how are you both feeling? Any stmptoms? 

How are all you other ladies doing? Is the time going as slowly for you as it is for me? 

Kika - when I was TTC I was taking a pre-natal, Vit C, Omega 3, Vit E and B Vit supplements. Now I got my BFP I am only taking the pre-natal too like Pinkee as that appears to have everything in it which I need! 

Babifever - GL with getting your BFP. I got a faint line at 11dpo but it was after 10 mins so I thought it was an evap. I didn't test again until AF was late at 14dpo (I have a 13 day LP) and got my BFP!


----------



## lola85

Anyone else having period type pains? I feel like it's about to start :( I'm not cramping just a dull ache I usually get the day it starts or day before


----------



## rmsh1

I will join :) just got my unplanned bfp today, due September 26th :)


----------



## orionfox

Joining in...my edd is sept 23


----------



## JandJPlus1

I'm just commenting so that I can keep track of you ladies. :)


----------



## babifever

Hello everyone, officially here. Bfp yesterday. My edd is 09/19/14. I'm now convinced we conceived while out of town, lol. We were there 4 nights only had sex once and its around my perspective fertile period. Nausea is here BTW. I truly believe this is my girl.


----------



## babifever

lola85 said:


> Anyone else having period type pains? I feel like it's about to start :( I'm not cramping just a dull ache I usually get the day it starts or day before

yep about 2 days ago


----------



## Pinkee

Orion too! Congrats!


----------



## jordypotpie

Hey all and congrats! My end is between Sept 24th and 29th.. (depends on whether you go by my ov date or first day of last missed period as I only have 23/24 day cycles) I'm so excited to finally move here. 

The nausea is starting to get worse same with food aversion..I had a killer backache last night and some gnarly cramps last night on the left side where my little baby bean was making itself at home

Not to mention the cat and dog are absolutely glued to me


----------



## orionfox

So far no nausea for me...i also dont have any smell or food aversions. However i did the other day gag over the smell after one of the daycare kids at work had a bm and i normally dont. The only symptoms im having at the moment are: stiff lower back, slight tiredness, sensitive nipples and a slight cough that comes and goes. Oh and not to mention going bathroom ALOT and very hungry.


----------



## wantabby

Hello ladies I am approximately dues 9/10/15.. This will be my first after 5 years! I am so anxious for this Thursday, my first scan. I am so nervous there will be nothing there. I haven't had any bleeding or spotting, but I am taking Progesterone 200mg 2x per day. I have had sleepiness, sore breasts, gas, bloat, excess droll, thirst, and hunger. I haven't had any real nausea as of yet so that has me nervous.


----------



## Pinkee

I'm going to hang out here because nobody gets it like ltttc'ers.

Felt a little bubbly in my uterus for a few days after my bfp,
I was all symptomless until 8 weeks when I finally got ms. 
I feel like It's taken forever to get here.


----------



## babifever

Pinkee said:


> I'm going to hang out here because nobody gets it like ltttc'ers.
> 
> Felt a little bubbly in my uterus for a few days after my bfp,
> I was all symptomless until 8 weeks when I finally got ms.
> I feel like It's taken forever to get here.

welcome


----------



## babifever

wantabby said:


> Hello ladies I am approximately dues 9/10/15.. This will be my first after 5 years! I am so anxious for this Thursday, my first scan. I am so nervous there will be nothing there. I haven't had any bleeding or spotting, but I am taking Progesterone 200mg 2x per day. I have had sleepiness, sore breasts, gas, bloat, excess droll, thirst, and hunger. I haven't had any real nausea as of yet so that has me nervous.

hello wantabby, this is my first too after 9 years!! And I too am scared of the ultrasound, but excited too. I haven't scheduled my appt yet as I found out sat, but I will first thing Tom if my gyn isn't closed. What I'm more so scared about is my diabetes....


----------



## jordypotpie

Has anyone else started feeling a pulling/tightness in their uterus yet? Feels like I've got a water balloon hanging out in there!


----------



## Bing28

How is everyone doing? 

Lola - yes I've had a few cramps on and off. I think it's normal as the uterus is stretching! 

Rmsh / Orion / babifever / Jordypotpie / wantabby - welcome to you all :wave: and congrats on your BFPs! It's nice to see some familiar faces on here! :hugs:

Wantabby - GL for your scan on Thursday. I'm sure it will be fine! :) 

J&J - hello :wave: how are you and bump? 

Pinkee - do you still have the MS or has it gone now?

Afm - I'm waking in the night now needing to pee! I think my days of a full night sleep are well and truly over! :haha: And I'm still feeling very bloated, more so in the evenings than the mornings! Also, my boobs are still very tender. No MS yet, but my sisters didn't get MS until week 6 so maybe next week...!


----------



## jordypotpie

The hormonal surges have started..I laughed at a pair of shoes until tears were in my eyes..keep snapping over absolutely nothing..and no almost cried at a McDonald's commercial..I hope this part doesn't last long..I feel crazy lol


----------



## babifever

@bing28 Yeah I'm having different movements in my lower abdomen too. @potpie not really emotional, but grumpiness is coming and going.... 

afm: been having a heard time sleeping all the way thru, I woke up about 5am and I'm still up :( hoping my doctor office is open so I can schedule my first appt :)


----------



## jordypotpie

@babifever- same here..probably going to hold off until Tuesday though. Sorry about your grumpiness...it is never fun.

I've decided to keep my ticker green and when I find out the gender as a reveal to you lovely ladies I am going to change its color accordingly


----------



## babifever

Just set my appt, earliest available is next Monday 1/26. I will be 6w2d according to last cycle. They usually see patients at 8 weeks + but because I'm high risk they will see me now....


when is everyone else's first?


----------



## rmsh1

I have seen a GP to confirm and have booked in for a dating scan on Feb 13th when I should be 7w6d. I need to find a midwife, that is next on my to-do list :) 
I had rotten ms with my first so I'm dreading that coming on in force


----------



## babifever

babifever said:


> Just set my appt, earliest available is next Monday 1/26. I will be 6w2d according to last cycle. They usually see patients at 8 weeks + but because I'm high risk they will see me now....
> 
> 
> when is everyone else's first?

Had to change appointment time for tomorrow instead. My diabetes medication was giving nausea. I stopped taking it on Sunday and I feel better, but my blood sugar is up high. Dont wonna take chances. They will probably put me on insulin. Yall I'm super nervous about this ultrasound....


----------



## jordypotpie

I am calling to schedule mine tomorrow. Will update then.

My SO doesn't even want me to schedule an appointment until after I miss a second period..like my period just decided it didn't want to show and the tests were wrong. He's dealt with 3 mc's so I can understand him not wanting to get his hopes too high..but he's only tearing mine down. I'm starting to get freaked out and run to make sure I don't start bleeding..I wish he could just be happy and optimistic. The most I have heard is that he is indeed excited..has an odd way of showing it though if you ask me. How is everyone else's other half taking it?


----------



## babifever

jordypotpie said:


> I am calling to schedule mine tomorrow. Will update then.
> 
> My SO doesn't even want me to schedule an appointment until after I miss a second period..like my period just decided it didn't want to show and the tests were wrong. He's dealt with 3 mc's so I can understand him not wanting to get his hopes too high..but he's only tearing mine down. I'm starting to get freaked out and run to make sure I don't start bleeding..I wish he could just be happy and optimistic. The most I have heard is that he is indeed excited..has an odd way of showing it though if you ask me. How is everyone else's other half taking it?

hey sorry your oh is having that stigma. Maybe you can explain to him that waiting until the next month isn't going to dismiss a mc. But either way most doctors want to see you at 8-12 weeks so your waiting isn't going to hurt. Just try to be happy at this point. Everything will work out.

afm: my dh is super happy, he's always checking on me but now more :)


----------



## rmsh1

My OH is taking it well, it is me reminding him how it is very early days and even my GP said yesterday how early it is (I thought it was standard to test first day of your missed AF but anyway). We weren't planning this bub so timing is not great. I work on fixed term contracts, and my contact expires in July. We were going to start TTC in July if/when I had a new contract so now looks like I will be unemployed come July :( 

Still happy to be pregnant as it took 14 months with our first so we could never begrudge that this little one has decided to make an entrance unplanned :)


----------



## jordypotpie

Babifever- it's okay I am ecstatic just adds a little stress that I don't need. I'm really glad your OH is super happy!

rmsh1- sorry about not having best timing. But I'm sure you guys are super excited regardless! I wish you guys the best of luck!

I just called and scheduled mine for Feb 3rd. My obgyn's office likes to schedule for 6 weeks instead of 8. Gah calling them made it that much more offical..super excited!


----------



## babifever

Well, and I'm feeling so nervous and in doubtful, anxious, uuugggh right now..... They said they the gestational sac was too small to measure or really see anything in-depth on the ultrasound, they think its probably to early. They are ordering a blood hgc test, a1c (for the diabetes) and referring me to a high risk doctor who's going manage my diabetes. My urine did come back positive. The doctor said at this point they are trying to out weigh 3 things the doctor said: normal developing pregnancy, ectopic pregnancy, or early miscarriage. Going to see me next week for a second ultrasound. He then came back and said " everything is looking good, its just super early. And we have alot of work to do".

no ultrasound pic, I guess because I wouldn't have seen anything? Was I suppose to ask? They also kept my due date as 9/19/15 until a ultrasound picture can be confirmed. I will say as the ultrasound tech was looking I asked "do you see anything". She said " yes it looks like I see a sac but its too small to measure" I didn't ask anymore questions, something about those techs, they don't really like talking! 

also she typed down: two small forbids, two small cysts on left ovary. I only knew about the forbids from November. I didn't even inquire with doc. I'll ask about it next week. 

I'm getting little anxiety right now. There going to call me once the results are in.


----------



## mel6403

Hi ladies, 
Congrats to all. Yes, very exciting but this the not so fun stage right before any scans and before you can see the bump. I am 7 weeks and just had my pre booking appointment, not having booking appointment with blood tests etc until 3rd Feb on week 9, followed by 2 week scan next. Looking forward to announcing it after the scan.
Am nauseous most days in the morning and comes and goes during the day. Lack of energy aswell most days. I have been teaching bikram yoga also but am staying away from the hot room for the first trimester. Dont want to take any risks. Based in Hove, East sussex. 
Where are you guys based? It's a nerve racking time huh! I just want to have first scan to give me a little more piece of mind.. 
Mx


----------



## kaths101

:wave: hi girls, I'm expecting 26th September so still early days for me. This is my third child and a bit of a surprise but a happy surprise! 

Jordypotpie my OH was in Denial after my first miscarriage, he didn't want to talk about the pregnancy or get excited so I think until the first scans he won't believe it. Seems so long to wait!!

Mel6403 - I'm from Norfolk uk, so not a million miles away from you! :)


----------



## Bing28

Jordypotpie - how are the hormonal surges? I love your idea about the ticker. We decided we aren't going find out the gender. My OH is excited but doesn't want to tell anyone until after the 12 week scan. I'd like to tell our parents and siblings before then, so we have some compromising to do! :haha:

Babifever - sorry your ultrasound didn't go as you planned. I'm sure it's just too early though and everything is fine :hugs:

Rmsh - when did your MS start with your first? I kinda want to get it as it will make me feel like everything is okay! :haha: so far I've just had sore BBs, bloatedness, and waking in the night to pee. 

Mel - welcome :wave: I have my booking appointment on 2nd Feb and also have an early scan booked for then too. As our fertility specialist offered us one so we jumped at the offer! Guessing it's maybe just procedure in the fertility department where I live if things took a while to happen. I'm in Basingstoke, Hampshire UK so not far from you either. Do you have another job other than the bikram yoga? Me & my hubby used to do bikram yoga myself but we gave it up about 6 months ago after we were told the heat isn't good for his spermies or my eggs! 

Kaths - welcome :wave: Your first son was born on my wedding day! And 10lb 11oz for your second - wow! Let's hope they are wrong when they say each baby gets bigger! :rofl:


----------



## jordypotpie

Hormonal surges are awful. Lame commercials tear me up and then ten seconds later I laugh hysterically at something else..or I snap in response to a question without even meaning to..my SO knows I'm struggling to find a job and cracked a joke about me not being hireable..I balled..he felt pretty bad..on a normal day I would've laughed and joked back. I went behind his back and told my mom and brothers and of course you guys..and the only other people I've toldares 3 of my dear friends..not something I would keep from them in a million years..and one of them was especially because she is a mother to 3.. (4 if you include her SO's son). The rest of my family will wait until after 12 weeks to know. (Not informing my dad until then because he wanted us to be wed before children and if I'm going to tell him I want there to be solidity to it). I am planning on revealing it to my whole family and friends on Easter. I've been trying to think of clever ways to reveal the news but will probably just wind up announcing it. My birthday is this coming Tuesday and then the following Tuesday is my 1st prenatal appointment..I really couldn't have asked for a better birthday gift than this! I am based all the way in Washington state


----------



## kaths101

Bing28 said:


> Jordypotpie - how are the hormonal surges? I love your idea about the ticker. We decided we aren't going find out the gender. My OH is excited but doesn't want to tell anyone until after the 12 week scan. I'd like to tell our parents and siblings before then, so we have some compromising to do! :haha:
> 
> Babifever - sorry your ultrasound didn't go as you planned. I'm sure it's just too early though and everything is fine :hugs:
> 
> Rmsh - when did your MS start with your first? I kinda want to get it as it will make me feel like everything is okay! :haha: so far I've just had sore BBs, bloatedness, and waking in the night to pee.
> 
> Mel - welcome :wave: I have my booking appointment on 2nd Feb and also have an early scan booked for then too. As our fertility specialist offered us one so we jumped at the offer! Guessing it's maybe just procedure in the fertility department where I live if things took a while to happen. I'm in Basingstoke, Hampshire UK so not far from you either. Do you have another job other than the bikram yoga? Me & my hubby used to do bikram yoga myself but we gave it up about 6 months ago after we were told the heat isn't good for his spermies or my eggs!
> 
> Kaths - welcome :wave: Your first son was born on my wedding day! And 10lb 11oz for your second - wow! Let's hope they are wrong when they say each baby gets bigger! :rofl:

Me too!! If they keep jumping up by 3 lbs I'm in trouble!! :wacko:


----------



## babifever

Hello all, 

pretty much I'm just chilling. My high risk appointment is tomorrow and I'm hoping they do an ultrasound, if not next one is next Tuesday. I have been feeling fine, nausea stopping since I stopped taking the metformin ( but blood sugars are still high), breast get a very very mild pain every now and again, and I'm losing my appetite (perfect now that I'm pregnant, lol). Things will be real and feel 100% once I see my bean on the screen. At this point I want to dismiss the possibility of a ectopic pregnancy. More likely probably couldn't see anything because I'm 4 weeks/6 days, not 5 weeks/4 days according to lmp. I believe my due date will change from 9/19 to 9/24. I got the lesser estimate when my cd average was added. 

hows everyone else feeling?


----------



## SarahLou372

Hi ladies :hi:

I thought that I would all let you know that I lost my baby yesterday.. :cry::cry:

So I wont be joining this topic anymore ladies.. thanks for having me on the topic.


----------



## Bing28

SarahLou372 said:


> Hi ladies :hi:
> 
> I thought that I would all let you know that I lost my baby yesterday.. :cry::cry:
> 
> So I wont be joining this topic anymore ladies.. thanks for having me on the topic.

I'm so so sorry to hear that Sarah bigs :hugs: to you and your OH

Xx


----------



## Bing28

babifever said:


> Hello all,
> 
> pretty much I'm just chilling. My high risk appointment is tomorrow and I'm hoping they do an ultrasound, if not next one is next Tuesday. I have been feeling fine, nausea stopping since I stopped taking the metformin ( but blood sugars are still high), breast get a very very mild pain every now and again, and I'm losing my appetite (perfect now that I'm pregnant, lol). Things will be real and feel 100% once I see my bean on the screen. At this point I want to dismiss the possibility of a ectopic pregnancy. More likely probably couldn't see anything because I'm 4 weeks/6 days, not 5 weeks/4 days according to lmp. I believe my due date will change from 9/19 to 9/24. I got the lesser estimate when my cd average was added.
> 
> hows everyone else feeling?

I'm feeling okay today. Just very very tired as I've been up since 4.30am due to waking in the middle of the night needing to pee and not being able to get back to sleep again. I'm also feeling incredibly hungry today for the first time since I got my BFP and really really want pizza for my tea. I know they say to eat healthily but surely one unhealthy meal every now and again won't do any harm right?!?


----------



## rmsh1

My MS began at 6 weeks with my first and lasted.til around 17 weeks. I did not put any weight on until I was about 26 weeks along. I just could not stomach food. It was horrible. So I'm eating up now in preparation for my MS diet ;)


----------



## rmsh1

Sorry to hear your news Sarah Lou :(


----------



## kaths101

I'm sorry SarahLou x


----------



## jordypotpie

Sorry for your loss sarahlou :(


----------



## lola85

Sorry Sarah Lou xxxx


----------



## babifever

Good morning everyone, I have my first appt with maternal fetus specialist today, I'm sure their going to put me on insulin. Praying they do another ultrasound, my doc mentioned their equipment is better. My head has been hurting on and off, I'm assuming its because of the diabetes and pregnancy 
.......


----------



## Bing28

Good luck at your appointment babifever. 

I have some mild AF type cramps today and it's making me nervous. :wacko: I have just ordered some stretch marks body lotion too. My thought it that prevention is better than a cure! 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## lola85

Bing28 said:


> Good luck at your appointment babifever.
> 
> I have some mild AF type cramps today and it's making me nervous. :wacko: I have just ordered some stretch marks body lotion too. My thought it that prevention is better than a cure!
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

I had cramps last week about the same point along as you scared me too!! 
Nausea/vomiting arrived today just eaten for first time today and hoping it stays down. I had HG with first pregnancy so hoping I don't have it this time!


----------



## littleone1993

Hey I'm due on the 19th with baby #1!


----------



## Bing28

Lola - what is HG short for? I hope the MS doesn't hang around too long for you. I've not had any yet. 

Little one - welcome :wave:


----------



## babifever

I 'am pissed, hurt and shocked right now! So I went to the high risk doctor. I was referred there for medication management because I'm type 2 diabetic and my sugars have been high. I haven't been able to take my medication because its giving nausea. First they gave me a ultrasound. The Tec said all she seen was the gestational sac. But it was normal with how far along I am - around 5 weeks, she says based on my LMP. She said no sign of pregnancy in tubes and the sac is in the right spot. Okay, so the doctor then comes in and he's like " there's nothing I can do for you at this point because I'm not even sure if your pregnant, all we see is a sac, and if you are pregnant I'm not sure it will be successful". I'm like " Well if I'm around 5 weeks is there anything else you should see on the ultrasound, should I be worried". He says "sometimes yes, sometimes not, its really early and I can't really say if you should be worried, I can't say everything is fine at this point". So I'm like "okay so in the mean time what am I suppose to do about my high blood sugars, I've changes my diet, I'm walking twice daily, only drinking water, I can't take the meds anymore its making me sick". He's repeatedly says " I dont know what to tell you, I'm not medicating you when I don't even know if your pregnant, you need to speak with your primary and have them get your sugars under control, they should have already been under control before you even got pregnant, I'll see you in two weeks". He kept saying " I dont even know of your pregnant", straight faced, no compassion, kept cutting me off too. I walked out without even scheduling a follow up. I cried and then when I got home I have beige-like spotting in my under ware. I haven't had any spotting before this. When I whipped, nothing though. I'm so upset right now and confused. I drive to my obgyn and told them what happened and that I never want to see him again. My doc is in surgery today so there going to follow-up tomorrow. The nurse said this shouldn't have happened the way it did. She said pregnancy IS determined by actually seeing the fetus, etc, but in regardless he shouldn't have insinuated I wasn't pregnant, or if it wouldn't be successful. She also said my sugars need to be controlled. He even said so too, but he leaves me with nothing! I can't believe this. I set an appointment with a primary I seen back in June who said to immediately stop taking the diabetes medication (metformin) and call him if I ever got pregnant. Apparently taking metformin while pregnant is used by some doctors and not by others.....Also Im wondering now that he may redirect me back to my obgyn. next ultrasound is next Tuesday. Hcg"615" as of this pass Tuesday. Last period 12/13/14. I hate that I'm going through all this at the beginning and starting to get really afraid


----------



## lola85

Bing28 said:


> Lola - what is HG short for? I hope the MS doesn't hang around too long for you. I've not had any yet.
> 
> Little one - welcome :wave:

Hyperemesis Gravidarium (or a severe form of morning sickness). I had it all the way through my first pregnancy it improved in third trimester bt still lingered lol!
Last time my nausea started at 4weeks and as I'm nearly 7 I thought I'd escaped it this time hehe! 
Fingers crossed MS stays away for you &#128516; how far along are you?


----------



## littleone1993

Funny you talking about nausea. Ive had it right from about 4+3. With both of my previous pregnancies i was in hospital with dehydration very early on. 
It was my earliest symptom every time. 

I dont seem to get tired or show any of the typical signs i just get very sick very quickly!


----------



## Bing28

lola85 said:


> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> Lola - what is HG short for? I hope the MS doesn't hang around too long for you. I've not had any yet.
> 
> Little one - welcome :wave:
> 
> Hyperemesis Gravidarium (or a severe form of morning sickness). I had it all the way through my first pregnancy it improved in third trimester bt still lingered lol!
> Last time my nausea started at 4weeks and as I'm nearly 7 I thought I'd escaped it this time hehe!
> Fingers crossed MS stays away for you &#128516; how far along are you?Click to expand...

Oh yes I've heard of HG. It doesn't sound very nice at all! Fingers crossed you don't get it this time. 

I'm 6 weeks today. I've felt a little nauseous a couple of times but it's only been mild and lasted about 5-10 minutes. I've noticed it's usually if I'm really hungry. So fingers crossed it doesn't get any worse. Saying that, in a weird way I wouldn't mind MS a little bit as it would kind of make me feel everything is okay. :haha:


----------



## lola85

Yes last time I was admitted almost every 7-10days with dehydration up till 20 weeks then it settled abit and I could keep down my meds down :(
I've a scan next week at 7+5 so looking forward to that and bit nervous!
I don't know if my DD senses anything she's 13months and is being ridiculously clingy to me won't take food/milk from anyone but me DH is getting abit upset as she won't settle with him anymore and screams the minute I leave the room :(


----------



## NoRi2014

Hi ladies, mind if I join in? I recognize a few of you from previous threads , so thought it would be nice to join you through this journey. my due date is Sept 1. 

I hope everyone is doing well :)


----------



## jordypotpie

I'm doing well..hope everyone else is as well. Fridays are always busy days for us so I wasn't on at all yesterday. Woke up today with a cold..chalking it up to another symptom. The exhaustion is something I'm still trying to adjust to. Nausea is very minimal most of the time..so far everything has been pretty easy. Hoping since I have such short cycles that they'll do an ultrasound at my appointment on the 3rd to pinpoint exactly how far along I am.


----------



## babifever

Hello everyone, nothing much here just anxious about my 2nd hcg level results from Friday (I'll find out Monday). Not really "feeling pregnant", no nausea. Light headache sporadically throughout the day. Some lower abdomen feeling(s) sporadically, sometimes it feels like my cycle is coming. Not painful at all, just this feeling I get . I also can't wait till I start showing. Already started making baby room plans, goodbye exercise room. 

Hows everyone?


----------



## orionfox

Sorry i havent posted for a bit, just been busy as ive been sick. Welcome nori :) So I had my first appt and got blood and urine tested. So now i just wait until feb 23rd for my actual prenatal appt. Had a bit of a scare today...had bright red blood this afternoon for a few hours, but luckily it seems to have stopped. Had no cramping so good sign there. I know its normal for some spotting in the first trimester, but it was nerve wrecking being this is the first time being prego and wanting a baby badly. Thinking it may have been due to all the coughing ive been doing. Been having a bad chest cold along with sinus issues. Happy though as im finally getting back to myself and starting to be on the mend. I want to be excited for this pregnancy, not be in a mood because im sick :) But on the exciting side, wed is my bd and we are also going to visit my mom in law and her hubby on the weekend coming up and will be sharing our news. My side of the family already knows. But only our family and very close friends etc will know this early, any one else will know later on.


----------



## Bing28

I hope everyone had a lovely weekend?!

Lola - good luck at your scan this week! Let us know how it goes? Is DD still being clingy? Maybe she does sense something! 

Hi Nori :wave: how are you? Nice to see you over here! 

Jordypotpie - my nausea has been minimal too. My sister said there is a old wives take that is you don't have MS then your having a boy! No idea how try that is! :haha:

Babifever - let us know about your HSG results. I hope it's good news. 

Orion - sorry you had a bleed. That must have been scary. I hope you had nothing else over the weekend. I've heard bright red blood is not a good sign so I'd go to your doctor if I were you and mention it to them just to be on the safe side! 

Afm - I'm just patiently waiting for next Monday when I have my booking appointment and early scan. At the moment me and hubby can't agree on when to tell immediate family. I want to tell them after our first scan if everything is okay, but he wants to wait. At the moment I feel I need my sisters to talk to and get advise from as they have had 5 kids between them and with this being my first baby it's scary and I have soooo many questions so I really feel like I need their support. The only problem is, we live a couple of hours drive from all our family. We are going back to see them on valentines weekend (which is when I want to tell parents/siblings only) as my hubby's dad is having an operation. But hubby doesn't want to tell his parents the day before his dads operation as he doesn't think the timing is good, but I think it would help take his dads mind off the operation and give him a reason to get better quickly afterwards, as his dad is bound to be nervous and He is the type of person that won't push himself at all to get better. Otherwise the next time we are visiting family is not until Mother's Day on 15th March when I'll be 13 weeks! What do you ladies think would be the best time to tell parents/siblings? Am I being unreasonable wanting to tell them the day before his dads operation?


----------



## orionfox

I had a nice relaxing weekend :) Nope no more bleed so it was just a random bleed. Being that there hasnt been any more and symptoms are still very noticeable, im just going to make a note of it for the doc on my next appt. It definitely had me worried, but i feel a lot better now that it wasnt that bad. I had been having a lot of coughing and seems that may have caused it. No clots were passed or anything, so everything seems all good now. Sometimes these babies like to scare us. I just want this first trimester over and done with lol.


----------



## babifever

Hey all, just got my 2nd hcg back. I was "615" - 72 hours later "2043". So I tripled you can say. I'm very pleased. Tomorrow morning will have another ultrasound and hcg test. Super excited! Anyone else got back hcg tests?

what's pissing me off is still no help with my diabetes! Primary won't treat me and can't find a endocrine. Obgyn won't treat me until fetal pole it detected. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Bing28

Orion - I'm glad there was no more bleeding. I am totally with you that I want the first trimester over with! :rofl: 

Babi - that's great news about the HcG results! They don't check HcG levels here in the UK so I've not had mine checked. FX'd someone can help you with your diabetes soon. :hugs:

Afm - The nausea is getting a little bit worse day by day. My stomach just feels like its hungover and I don't know what to eat to settle it! It's worse on my train journey to/from work. Its still bearable at the moment so I'm just praying it doesn't get worse. Xx


----------



## NoRi2014

Hi ladies! Thank you for the welcome :) 

Bing-I am not a good one to ask on this subject, since my hubby and I don't agree on when to tell my parents (they will be the first to know). I really wanted to tell them this weekend, it was my mom's bday, but he thinks we should wait until after our 11-12 week apt. Which I kind of agree, just because the last time we told my parents around 7-8 weeks and of course it ended in a MMC at 13 weeks. Not that they wouldn't understand, but it's just so hard to tell them and then go back and explain if something bad happens. I am slightly paranoid this time around, so, for us, we have decided to wait until 12 weeks, which is Valentine's wkend. 

Orion-I would def. let my dr know about the bleeding. They may want to do an ultrasound to make sure things are okay. 

AFM-the nausea has been bad today-like a hangover all day long. This only seems to happen once a week or so and the other days it doesn't last as long. It seems to go away is I eat, but I am running out of healthy snack ideas haha! Hopefully all is well in there:baby: I am having nosebleeds almost every time I blow my nose these days-I know it's normal, just a little weird to see it every time I use a tissue lol


----------



## littleone1993

Hey,

Tiredness has really hit me today. Ive been asleep all afternoon!

Also hot topic question- is anyone planning on buying a doppler?


----------



## orionfox

I may eventually buy one


----------



## jordypotpie

Eeee!!! Tomorrow is my birthday! Spending it pregnant is like the best gift ever!

Littleone- I won't be buying a doppler..I'm sure it would freak my SO out pretty bad..he's just odd like that.

Bing- i will be stoked with whatever I have. I just want a happy healthy baby

Can't believe my first prenatal appointment is just a week away! The animals are super glued to me..I really only have nausea in the morning and at night..the exhaustion isn't too bad. SO put his foot down pretty fast about not telling anyone until the second trimester. I felt he was being highly unreasonable as I am very close with my mother and brothers and would never in a million years keep something like this from them. So I went ahead and told them and asked that they don't let him know they know. Same with my friend Sarah as she has had 3 kids of her own and I really wanted someone I could go hang with to talk about it with. Now I disagree with lying but when I am told not to tell anyone and he doesn't even want to talk about it until the 2nd trimester..I couldn't just suffer in silence..having these people plus you guys to talk to has made this much easier and I'm no longer stressed. I did what was best for the baby and i...I am respectfully waiting to tell the rest of the world until the 2nd trimester.

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## kaths101

Hi all, ,just been catching up with the last few pages. 
Babifever I can't believe what happened at your appointment! Saying you might not even be pregnant is just wrong..urgh. Hows things now? Have you got anything for your sugars yet?

Have woken this morning feeling really nauseous, and also had a crap nights sleep..I seem to always wake around 3/4am and then takes me hours to get back to sleep. Feeling really tired at the moment which is not good with 2 little ones to look after. 

Keep meaning to book in my 8 week appointment with the midwife, I still can't believe I'm pregnant :haha:


----------



## babifever

kaths101 said:


> Hi all, ,just been catching up with the last few pages.
> Babifever I can't believe what happened at your appointment! Saying you might not even be pregnant is just wrong..urgh. Hows things now? Have you got anything for your sugars yet?
> 
> Have woken this morning feeling really nauseous, and also had a crap nights sleep..I seem to always wake around 3/4am and then takes me hours to get back to sleep. Feeling really tired at the moment which is not good with 2 little ones to look after.
> 
> Keep meaning to book in my 8 week appointment with the midwife, I still can't believe I'm pregnant :haha:

still haven't been treated, primary doctor doesn't treat pregnant woman, obgyn won't treat until they can detect viable pregnancy. So blood sugars still high. My hcg went from 615 to 2043 in 72 hours. Headed to another appointment for ultrasound in about an hour. Today I will be demanding they do something. Super excited.


----------



## rmsh1

I bought a doppler last pregnancy so I already have one and will use it :)


----------



## kaths101

I will definitely be having a Doppler again, I can't live without one :haha:
They really put my mind at ease


----------



## Bing28

It's 9.30pm in the UK and I've just sent hubby out to buy cake as really wanting something carby and sweet. I could get use to this getting what I want! :rofl:


----------



## Bing28

babifever said:


> still haven't been treated, primary doctor doesn't treat pregnant woman, obgyn won't treat until they can detect viable pregnancy. So blood sugars still high. My hcg went from 615 to 2043 in 72 hours. Headed to another appointment for ultrasound in about an hour. Today I will be demanding they do something. Super excited.

How did your appointment go today?


----------



## Bing28

jordypotpie said:


> Eeee!!! Tomorrow is my birthday! Spending it pregnant is like the best gift ever!

Not sure what time zone your in but Happy Birthday!!!! &#127873;&#127881;


----------



## Bing28

littleone1993 said:


> Hey,
> 
> Tiredness has really hit me today. Ive been asleep all afternoon!
> 
> Also hot topic question- is anyone planning on buying a doppler?

Not sure I'd buy a doppler. I think it would make me worry more rather than just relaxing and enjoying the pregnancy.


----------



## Bing28

kaths101 said:


> Hi all, ,just been catching up with the last few pages.
> Babifever I can't believe what happened at your appointment! Saying you might not even be pregnant is just wrong..urgh. Hows things now? Have you got anything for your sugars yet?
> 
> Have woken this morning feeling really nauseous, and also had a crap nights sleep..I seem to always wake around 3/4am and then takes me hours to get back to sleep. Feeling really tired at the moment which is not good with 2 little ones to look after.
> 
> Keep meaning to book in my 8 week appointment with the midwife, I still can't believe I'm pregnant :haha:

I'm not sleeping brilliantly either Kaths. Keep waking around 4/5am needing to pee :( 

FX'd we both start sleeping better soon!


----------



## babifever

Hey everyone! They are putting me on insulin twice a day injections. The baby is progressing. They seen gestational sac and yolk sac (only seen the gestational sac last week). So my next ultrasound is next Tuesday. They should see the fetal pole then. They also checked my hcg level again to see if it increased. Results should be in tomorrow. I believe the gestational sac was 4.5 cm


----------



## lola85

Bing28 said:


> It's 9.30pm in the UK and I've just sent hubby out to buy cake as really wanting something carby and sweet. I could get use to this getting what I want! :rofl:

Hehe me too! Haven't eaten properly all week but really fancied some cake so sent him out for Victoria sponge &#128515;


----------



## littleone1993

Bing28 said:


> littleone1993 said:
> 
> 
> Hey,
> 
> Tiredness has really hit me today. Ive been asleep all afternoon!
> 
> Also hot topic question- is anyone planning on buying a doppler?
> 
> Not sure I'd buy a doppler. I think it would make me worry more rather than just relaxing and enjoying the pregnancy.Click to expand...

Hmm its a difficult one. I've been trying most days at work (Im a student midwife) and ive not heard much yet. Personally I wont buy one but I do have daily access to one anyway!!! 
It depends on the person I think. Some people we hear straight away at 10 weeks especially if theyre a second/third time mum for some reason but some we can't hear at 17 weeks (usually if there is an anterior placenta). 
For me its a little different because I know exactly what im looking for and I know I wouldnt panic if i couldnt find it but other people might not be able to do that!


----------



## babifever

Hello everyone, I got my 3rd hcg results back today. All were 72 hours apart:

1st - 615 
2nd - 2043 
3rd - 6731 

Today I'm feeling "pregnant". I'm going to the restroom even more and light nausea has been on/off all day. Actually I woke up this morning around 4am with a sour stomach.

I'm also hoping I'm done with the hcg beta/level tests....anybody know how it works? 

Honestly I'm ready to complete the ultrasound next Tuesday, see the heartbeat, and take a break for a few weeks. Waiting on results gives me anxiety. I believe in my heart everything will be fine. 

So how is everybody? What do you think of my results?


----------



## Bing28

Babi - those HcG level results look great! :thumbup: Yes I've been getting mild nausea too. I'm just hoping it doesn't get any worse! 

Littleone - that's great you have daily access to a doppler! Lucky you! Do you think you'll use it alot? Or only if you are worried? 

Lola - how was your Victoria sponge? Hubby bought me carrot cake! It was yummy! Although he said he was never going to go out that late to buy me something again (but I bet he will! :haha:)!


----------



## littleone1993

No doubt I'll use it all the time! Luckily Im not working in USS until July so ill already be 32ish weeks so I won't be as tempted to use the equipment a lot as I would be now!


----------



## NoRi2014

Hello ladies! How is everyone doing?

I won't be getting a Doppler-I probably couldn't get it to work right anyway.

speaking of cake-I am craving some chocolate cake with cream cheese frosting!!! Oh it sounds so yummy and my aunt makes the best!! But we haven't told anyone yet, so I am pretty sure she would find it odd if I requested she make a cake for me:dohh:

The nausea has increased for me this week, today is prob the best day so far, which isn't saying a whole lot. The nose bleeds continue-usually worse in the morning. And of course no going to the bathroom for 3 or 4days now is really giving me a bump! haha! No complaining here-I trust all this means my little bean is happy as can be and doing well!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Good morning ladies! And thank you Bing for inviting me over. My EDD is Oct 10th ...so a few weeks after you all. I still have to make an appt with my OB to confirm but I'm excited to finally be here :)


----------



## miranda90

My edd is 16 september :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Morning everyone. I had my first blooddraw to confirm that I'm indeed pregnant and the HCG was only 75.
From what Ive read the norm level at this point is 50 to 500. Should I be concerned that it's on the lower end? 
My next appt is Monday and then based on those numbers I schedule an US 2 weeks after.


----------



## NoRi2014

Welcome Mng! Glad to see you here :) As far as the numbers-I never had mine done, so I am not an expert. I have heard that everyone is different and as long as you are in the range and they are doubling like they should then things should be fine.


AFM-Nothing new to report, still dealing with nausea off and on all day. My bbs are still sore, but not quite as bad-I read in one of my books that it kind of levels out around this stage and they may not be as sore. (I hope that's right) I am between 9-10 weeks. We don't see the dr. again until we are almost 12wks-which our apt is 2 weeks from today. I really hope they do an ultrasound to check on the subchorionic hematoma they found a couple of weeks ago. And I pray that it is gone by then. She said it was small, so hoping that means it won't cause any issues and I haven't had any spotting or bleeding up to this point.:shrug:

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## babifever

MnGmakes3 said:


> Morning everyone. I had my first blooddraw to confirm that I'm indeed pregnant and the HCG was only 75.
> From what Ive read the norm level at this point is 50 to 500. Should I be concerned that it's on the lower end?
> My next appt is Monday and then based on those numbers I schedule an US 2 weeks after.

the next results will paint the picture for you and confirm that your progressing. Anything over 33 is considered pregnant. I've learned that hcg levels vary in a large range. You might be less then than 3 weeks.... I hope all works out for you.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Thanks ladies!
No nausea for me, though the bagel i had this morning didn't agree with me. 
The only thing I could really go for right now is my morning coffee :hissy:

Does anyone have names picked out yet?


----------



## Bing28

Hi everyone :wave: sorry I've not been online much the past couple of days, I've been busy at work. 

Lovely to see you here MnG. :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

I don't think you can really tell much from one blood draw as you need to see the HcG is doubling. So I can't wait to see your next figures! :) 

We have picked names already (had a long time to think about it :haha:) 

For a girl we like Elsie Edith (Edith is my Nans name) 

For a bit we like Elliot John (John is both mine and hubby grandads name)

Is anyone else here not going to find out the sex? I know most people do nowadays, but we aren't. 

Xx


----------



## Bing28

miranda90 said:


> My edd is 16 september :)

Welcome :wave:


----------



## babifever

MnGmakes3 said:


> Thanks ladies!
> No nausea for me, though the bagel i had this morning didn't agree with me.
> The only thing I could really go for right now is my morning coffee :hissy:
> 
> Does anyone have names picked out yet?

yes we do but not revealing until baby is here


----------



## littleone1993

So im currently in the middle of a gynae ward. I have severe hyperemisis diagnosed after my 4th faint today.

im quite anaemic with haemoglobin levels of 98 when they should be 115 and theyre giving me iron tablets, glucose tablets for energy and anti numetics as well as having me hooked up to a drip. 

I feel ill and hate canulas but i know its doing me good. 

I get to see baby again tomorrow and will hopefully get a picture so i can show her off. 

I wont be finding out what im having because im already convinced its a girl so if its a boy itll be a lovely surprise but if its a girl then ill believe in mothers intuition :p 

As for names DH and i are battling for our favourites. 

I like Sybil and he likes Liesel but we havent really discussed properly yet!


----------



## NoRi2014

Good morning ladies!

I hope everyone is doing well.

We do not plan on finding out the sex of the baby-I am a planner, but I just think it's one of the very few surprises in life that can't be spoiled. As long as we have a healthy baby, it doesn't matter if it's a boy or girl. There are plenty of gender neutral options out there, so I am not worried about not having pink or blue stuff. I am sure there will be enough of that rolling in once he/she is born:flower:

We have a girl name picked out (we have for a long time), but prefer not to share any names until baby is here. In the past we have mentioned a few boy names, but never settled on any. Once we make it into the second trimester, we will think about those things. 

I really don't want to get over excited, just because of our previously loss, but it's hard since I am having symptoms that I didn't have last time. We did order custom M&M's to announce it to our families. And, God forbid something not be okay at our apt in a couple weeks, we will have 2 lbs of candy to eat ourselves.

We are supposed to have a snow storm all day tomorrow, so I am heading out to the store to get some fabric to make a pink/blue blanket for my mom when we tell them. She was just diagnosed with cancer and started chemo 2 days ago, so I figured it will be good for her to keep warm during treatment and a fun reminder of her first grandchild on they way:hugs:

Oh and I decided to make my own chocolate cake with cream cheese frosting, so that's on my list for today too!! I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## lola85

We are having Charlie for a boy and Jessica or Alivia for a girl xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Anyone suffering from severe heartburn? Any tips on how to make it go away? :cry:


----------



## babifever

MnGmakes3 said:


> Anyone suffering from severe heartburn? Any tips on how to make it go away? :cry:

2 teaspoons of vinegar...... Not sure how this works when your preggo


----------



## littleone1993

Gaviscon is awesome when pregnant and is also available on prescription which is handy if you have a medical exemption card!


----------



## JandJPlus1

Sadly speaking from experience there is no true way to make the heartburn go away. Ask your doctor about nexium, its a prescription heartburn pill that you can take occasionally or you can take it every morning to keep heartburn at bay long term. Gaviscon works amazingly especially right before bed to help you be able to rest and other than that all i can recommend is pickles as silly as it sounds and lots and lots of milk!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Thanks ladies! I will definitely try milk even though i can never stand the smell of it. Will also ask about the Rx. 

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Bing28

How is the heartburn today MnG? 

I'm okay thanks. I went to the supermarket last night and thought I was going to throw up in the middle of it at one point...I had to do lots of deep breathing to make the nausea subside! :haha: 

I am starting to feel very fat all of a sudden too as my skirts and trousers are staring to feel tight! :( 

I have my first scan tomorrow. I'm excited and nervous! I just pray everything is okay with our little blueberry! 

How is everyone else feeling?


----------



## Bing28

littleone1993 said:


> So im currently in the middle of a gynae ward. I have severe hyperemisis diagnosed after my 4th faint today.
> 
> im quite anaemic with haemoglobin levels of 98 when they should be 115 and theyre giving me iron tablets, glucose tablets for energy and anti numetics as well as having me hooked up to a drip.
> 
> I feel ill and hate canulas but i know its doing me good.
> 
> I get to see baby again tomorrow and will hopefully get a picture so i can show her off.
> 
> I wont be finding out what im having because im already convinced its a girl so if its a boy itll be a lovely surprise but if its a girl then ill believe in mothers intuition :p
> 
> As for names DH and i are battling for our favourites.
> 
> I like Sybil and he likes Liesel but we havent really discussed properly yet!

How did your scan go? Did you get a picture? Are you feeling any better? Are you still in hospital? I hope your feeling better soon. Xx


----------



## Bing28

NoRi2014 said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> We do not plan on finding out the sex of the baby-I am a planner, but I just think it's one of the very few surprises in life that can't be spoiled. As long as we have a healthy baby, it doesn't matter if it's a boy or girl. There are plenty of gender neutral options out there, so I am not worried about not having pink or blue stuff. I am sure there will be enough of that rolling in once he/she is born:flower:
> 
> We have a girl name picked out (we have for a long time), but prefer not to share any names until baby is here. In the past we have mentioned a few boy names, but never settled on any. Once we make it into the second trimester, we will think about those things.
> 
> I really don't want to get over excited, just because of our previously loss, but it's hard since I am having symptoms that I didn't have last time. We did order custom M&M's to announce it to our families. And, God forbid something not be okay at our apt in a couple weeks, we will have 2 lbs of candy to eat ourselves.
> 
> We are supposed to have a snow storm all day tomorrow, so I am heading out to the store to get some fabric to make a pink/blue blanket for my mom when we tell them. She was just diagnosed with cancer and started chemo 2 days ago, so I figured it will be good for her to keep warm during treatment and a fun reminder of her first grandchild on they way:hugs:
> 
> Oh and I decided to make my own chocolate cake with cream cheese frosting, so that's on my list for today too!! I hope everyone has a great weekend!

I likes your idea so much of the candies to tell people that I found a chocolate shop in the UK which does alphabet boxes of truffles. So we are going to get them for our parents and have the truffles say "your going to be grandparents"! We're telling them on valentines weekend so long as everything is okay at my scan tomorrow.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing! Good job on the breathing.. no one wants a clean up in aisle 4 :haha: I hope that the nausea doesn't last long for you! 

It seems like the heartburn and hunger are taking turns every day. Today I'm ravenous where as yesterday I had to force myself to eat from the heartburn. Other than that I feel generally good!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> littleone1993 said:
> 
> 
> So im currently in the middle of a gynae ward. I have severe hyperemisis diagnosed after my 4th faint today.
> 
> im quite anaemic with haemoglobin levels of 98 when they should be 115 and theyre giving me iron tablets, glucose tablets for energy and anti numetics as well as having me hooked up to a drip.
> 
> I feel ill and hate canulas but i know its doing me good.
> 
> I get to see baby again tomorrow and will hopefully get a picture so i can show her off.
> 
> I wont be finding out what im having because im already convinced its a girl so if its a boy itll be a lovely surprise but if its a girl then ill believe in mothers intuition :p
> 
> As for names DH and i are battling for our favourites.
> 
> I like Sybil and he likes Liesel but we havent really discussed properly yet!
> 
> How did your scan go? Did you get a picture? Are you feeling any better? Are you still in hospital? I hope your feeling better soon. XxClick to expand...

Ditto! What she said!


----------



## littleone1993

Bing28 said:


> littleone1993 said:
> 
> 
> So im currently in the middle of a gynae ward. I have severe hyperemisis diagnosed after my 4th faint today.
> 
> im quite anaemic with haemoglobin levels of 98 when they should be 115 and theyre giving me iron tablets, glucose tablets for energy and anti numetics as well as having me hooked up to a drip.
> 
> I feel ill and hate canulas but i know its doing me good.
> 
> I get to see baby again tomorrow and will hopefully get a picture so i can show her off.
> 
> I wont be finding out what im having because im already convinced its a girl so if its a boy itll be a lovely surprise but if its a girl then ill believe in mothers intuition :p
> 
> As for names DH and i are battling for our favourites.
> 
> I like Sybil and he likes Liesel but we havent really discussed properly yet!
> 
> How did your scan go? Did you get a picture? Are you feeling any better? Are you still in hospital? I hope your feeling better soon. XxClick to expand...

Scan was lovely! Baby measured 7.7mm and heartbeat of 142. 
I got a picture too which i had to beg for :p

I feel so much better with everything now. I don't feel faint anymore just a bit weak and pathetic! I was released from my 'incarceration!' today on the premise that i have bed rest and eat every 3 hours. I possibly wont remember but ill try!


----------



## Bing28

I'm glad your feeling better Littleone and are finally home. And that's great news about the scan. :happydance: how long are you on bed rest for? Make sure hubby takes good care of you! 

Xx


----------



## Bing28

Morning ladies! 

How is everyone? 

I have just had my scan done. It's was a transvaginal scan and we saw the little heartbeat and the Dr said everything looks like it will be a viable pregnancy and that the chances of anything going wrong are reduced. :happydance: We were so relieved to hear that! 

It all seems so real now!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Emski51

Congrats Bing !!

Sorry been stalking to see how your first scan went so happy for you !!!


----------



## babifever

Congrats Bing


----------



## NoRi2014

Congrats Bing! That is very exciting :) 

I hope everyone is doing well today.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Yay Bing!!! so glad to hear that baby Bing is doing so well. :wohoo:


----------



## MnGmakes3

So my doctor called and my 2nd lab came in at 275.
First was 75. My first scan is scheduled for the 19th. It seems soooo far away :hissy:


----------



## Bing28

MnGmakes3 said:


> So my doctor called and my 2nd lab came in at 275.
> First was 75. My first scan is scheduled for the 19th. It seems soooo far away :hissy:

How exciting! I can't wait to see baby MnG! And good news about the bloods. how many days were between each blood draw again? :happydance:

I found that the week between 4-5 weeks went sooooo slowly. It felt like a month. I think it was because I was soooo excited and couldn't tell anyone my secret. But the next 2 weeks went quite quickly for me. So if it's the same for you, your scan will be here before you know it! ;)


----------



## Bing28

Emski51 said:


> Congrats Bing !!
> 
> Sorry been stalking to see how your first scan went so happy for you !!!

Arrr, thank you Emski! You can stalk all you want! :haha:

Thank you everyone else for their well wishes too! :thumbup:

Xx


----------



## orionfox

Awesome news bing...Ive just been busy dealing with a really bad cold that seems to include a sinus infection :( Hoping this clears up soon as im tired of being sick. Im slowly waiting for my next appt on feb 23rd. And then hopefully get a scan booked. Dr said not to bother with an early scan since im regular etc.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> So my doctor called and my 2nd lab came in at 275.
> First was 75. My first scan is scheduled for the 19th. It seems soooo far away :hissy:
> 
> How exciting! I can't wait to see baby MnG! And good news about the bloods. how many days were between each blood draw again? :happydance:
> 
> I found that the week between 4-5 weeks went sooooo slowly. It felt like a month. I think it was because I was soooo excited and couldn't tell anyone my secret. But the next 2 weeks went quite quickly for me. So if it's the same for you, your scan will be here before you know it! ;)Click to expand...


I'm not sure about the blood draws. I guess I'll find out on the 19th when I go for my scan at the RE office. 
I also scheduled my first OB/prenatal appt for the 25th so guess I should ask who's going to take over from now on with the blood work. Hurry up time! :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

orionfox said:


> Awesome news bing...Ive just been busy dealing with a really bad cold that seems to include a sinus infection :( Hoping this clears up soon as im tired of being sick. Im slowly waiting for my next appt on feb 23rd. And then hopefully get a scan booked. Dr said not to bother with an early scan since im regular etc.

Hey orion! Congrats to you again! :) Hope your cold goes away soon. How are you feeling otherwise?


----------



## orionfox

MnGmakes3 said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> Awesome news bing...Ive just been busy dealing with a really bad cold that seems to include a sinus infection :( Hoping this clears up soon as im tired of being sick. Im slowly waiting for my next appt on feb 23rd. And then hopefully get a scan booked. Dr said not to bother with an early scan since im regular etc.
> 
> Hey orion! Congrats to you again! :) Hope your cold goes away soon. How are you feeling otherwise?Click to expand...

Im feeling great otherwise...no morning sickness. Just have a few less annoying symptoms. So far it seems this cold is starting to go away. But i just wish this dry coughing would stop as it keeps causing me to gag and puke a couple times. Been drinking like crazy lol. Hopefully i feel a lot better in the morning. Being sick and preggers is not fun lol.


----------



## Bing28

orionfox said:


> Awesome news bing...Ive just been busy dealing with a really bad cold that seems to include a sinus infection :( Hoping this clears up soon as im tired of being sick. Im slowly waiting for my next appt on feb 23rd. And then hopefully get a scan booked. Dr said not to bother with an early scan since im regular etc.

I hope your cold goes away soon! Let's hope the morning sickness stays away for you! It not much fun! :haha:


----------



## orionfox

Thanks bing...im staying home from work today as the cough is really bad and gagging lots because of it. And my head is throbbing from the sinus pain which the constant coughing isnt helping it. So my bed and the couch are my friends today :) I think this cold is way up there with morning sickness thats how bad it is. Im sure it will go away soon.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Can you take anything for it orion?


Does anyone else still have any cramping going on? I swear when i walk it feels like my uterus is going to fall out lol. Still have the AF type cramps. :/


----------



## jordypotpie

Bing- thank you so much for the birthday wishes! 

Sorry I haven't been around much..I spend a lot of time trying to get along with this nausea. It comes in waves all day..which results in me spending much of my time lying in bed. Every day food becomes less and less appealing. I am so grateful that I haven't gotten throw up sick yet.

I have had slight cramping off and on..just everything stretching in preparation.

Had a jsecond ob interview today so I'm hoping to hear back soon on that. Gave me quite the anxiety problems yesterday as I was realizing that if they hire me full time I would lose my insurance and all the bills would pile up. I stress a lot over silly things especially since today they said they would hire me part time if they go with me. What a relief hearing that was!

My first prenatal appointment is in a couple of hours. Pretty excited! Just wish I could get some food in my tummy..nausea is being really icky today.

On the plus side SO has been talking about our baby a bit more. We decided that we won't have the Dr tell us the gender but instead seal it in an envelope and take it to a balloon store and have them put the appropriate color balloons into a box and we will have a gender reveal party and have the balloons float out. It will be a lovely surprise for absolutely everyone including us. I think think we will reveal to our families on easter..thinking I will wear some pastel colored ribbons around my tummy with a big tag that says do not open until September 24th 2015  was having a hard time trying to come up with any other great ideas. Pinterest is a huge help though!

As far as names go I have had a specific name picked out for as girl since I was as teen..and of course SO doesn't like it because he dated someone who gave their kid the same name and apparently she was crazy and no will think he named it after her kid.. (of course me being hormonal I was outraged lol) he has this plan where he picks three boy names and I pick three girl names..but I disagree with this method as it doesn't seem fair at all..this is something special that we should come up with together.

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## JandJPlus1

Congrats in the great scan bing! And everyone else for the exciting times. I can't believe I am almost in my second trimester already.


----------



## Bing28

Hello :hi: 

How is everyone doing? 

Orion - I hope your feign better? :flower: 

MnG - how are you coping at work now? I hope the funky smells aren't getting to you too much. I didn't notice my sense of smell increase into around 7 weeks so hopefully the smells won't be affecting you too much at the moment. 

Jordy - how did your first appointment go? Have you heard back from the interview yet? Oh and I love your gender reveal idea - it's great! Yes I think names shod be a joint decision too. 

J&J - when do you have your 12 week scan booked for? I bet your excited! 

Afm - since Monday (7+3) I've been having alot of dry heaving first thing in the mornings and spent a few minutes eat morning hugging the toilet! :haha: and then the nausea has stayed until around early afternoon and sometimes returns again in the evening. My eating habits at work have chanced and I sit near 3 mums so I'm sure they will start noticing soon and putting 2&2 together. I'm starting to feel quite tired too. Can't believe I'm nearly at 8 weeks already. The past 3 weeks seem to have gone quite quickly! We will be visiting all our immediate relatives next weekend and will tell them. For our parents we are getting a large thorntons chocolate bar slab and getting the shop to write on it with icing "your going to be grandparents!" And give one to each of our parents. I can't wait! :) 

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Good morning Bing! I hope your nausea stays away or is at least tolerable. Its no fun laying around the toilet. I had my first bout gagging yesterday but only due to the icky phlegm.. yuck! 

In other news we found a mamaroo on Craigslist that was only used once and way under retail price plus a beautiful 4 in 1 crib on sale online. I'm soooo excited!

Oh, we also decided to get Dexter an "only child expiring in October" shirt he can wear to grandparents to be house when the time comes :)


----------



## Bing28

Oh how exciting! We're waiting until after our holiday in March to start shopping for the little one...I can't wait! 

You have to post a picture of Dexter in the shirt. I think if I tried to dress up my cats all hell would break loose...I got scratched enough trying to put a Santa's hat on them at Christmas! :haha:


----------



## jordypotpie

Bing- My first appointment went well! Took my blood and urine and talked about a lot of stuff. First ultrasound is the 25th and we will find out exactly how far along I am.

The second interview went really well too. I have another job interview today. This one is with the hospital for a dietary aide position. I would definitely prefer the hospital job myself.

I was informed that gender reveal parties are also the baby shower as well. I don't like that thought personally so since everything will be in summer I'm going to see if my aunt would like to have a BBQ at her house for the gender reveal and then do the shower a month or so later that way gifts can be tailored to the right gender 

My SO and I got into it about not telling anyone..which resulted in us telling our families on Tuesday and Wednesday. Everyone was super excited and a little cautious of our baby's timing in our lives. We simply said that things can't always go the way we want them to. Everything happens for a reason and this baby is our blessing. I'm really glad the news was taken so well by everyone. My grandmother is ecstatic to become a great grandmother..actually all of my grandparents are!

How is your nausea treating you? Hoping better! Have you tried 7up? I usually pace the house the first hour I'm up trying to walk off the nausea lol


----------



## jordypotpie

LOL bing I cracked up picturing kitties in Santa hats..my cat would be soo mad..our dog on the other hand would deal but still be unhappy..she hates clothes. Since the cat is out of our bag we don't get to surprise anyone with the news of baby. Please please mng post pictures of this!


----------



## NoRi2014

Hello everyone! 

Bing and MnG-those ideas sound like fun :) 

Our M&M's came today-I am so excited!!! 

On a sad note, we got some news today that my mom's cancer is worse than originally thought. Trying to stay positive-people beat cancer every day-so hopefully that will be her soon!!

I have been having some cramping/twitching today-not sure if it's from the stress of my mom or gas or what it is. Our dr visit (11-12wks) is a week from tomorrow and we will tell our families next weekend (assuming all is well). My boobs are rather sore today, not sure why-I mean they have been sore off and on since week 4, but today they are almost achey...thought that was odd.


----------



## rmsh1

Sadly I have to leave you all. I lost my baby today :(


----------



## JandJPlus1

I am so so sorry to hear that. :(


----------



## JandJPlus1

Also, Bing. As of right now I do not have a 12 week scan booked. I go for my next appointment on the 11th and I might ask if I can have a scan in between my appointment and 20 weeks just to put my mind at ease but I opted out of the nuchal translucency screening because I am only 21 and quite frankly don't care if there is a chance my baby may have Down syndrome. 12 week scans are not routine where I am in Canada unless you are getting the nt scan. If my doctor won't right me a req for the scan I guess I will just have to suck it up and wait until the 20 week scan. As for gender, we are definitely finding out at the 20 week scan and plan to do a gender reveal dinner/party with our family and friends shortly after that. I am having a separate baby shower at like 32-34 weeks though because I want the gifts to be for the appropriate gender. :) I don't expect any gifts at the gender reveal.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Oh and all you ladies having symptoms count your blessings lol. I'm almost 12 weeks pregnant and don't even feel pregnant other than the extreme bloat and the occasional flutters. I end up listening with the Doppler every other day because sometimes I swear I'm crazy and making it all up!


----------



## MnGmakes3

rmsh1 said:


> Sadly I have to leave you all. I lost my baby today :(

So very sorry :hugs:


----------



## orionfox

Bing- yes im starting to feel better. My cough is slowly going away, but i have bad laryngitis right now because of it. Otherwise im doing great.

Jordy- the gender reveal parties dont have to be the baby shower as well. Many people just have the reveal party and ask for no gifts and then do the shower after when the gender is known to everyone. You can do things the way YOU want to do it, not the way others have done it since its YOUR baby :) im going to have a separate baby shower.


----------



## orionfox

Its the same as weddings...there is no right or wrong. Its your moment and up to you.


----------



## babifever

rmsh1 said:


> Sadly I have to leave you all. I lost my baby today :(

sorry love


----------



## NoRi2014

rmsh1-I am so very sorry for your loss :(


----------



## jordypotpie

Rmsh- I am so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## jordypotpie

Orion-thank you  I am glad you said that..I'm thinking I will see if my aunt would like to host the gender reveal party since it will be during the summer and her and husband always like having bbqs. Their place is plenty big enough to host it. I'm just so excited about it all..want each thing celebrated on its own


----------



## Bing28

rmsh1 said:


> Sadly I have to leave you all. I lost my baby today :(

I'm so sorry for your loss! :hugs:


----------



## Bing28

How is everyone's weekend? I hope it's been nice and relaxing for you all! 

Yesterday we went car shopping. We know what car we want now so we are just going to wait for a used one to become for sale near us. We have 7 months to go yet so we're in no rush but it is still exciting! 

Then today we went shopping and I bought some maternity bras! They are SO comfortable but are really NOT very sexy at all! :haha: 

I also tried to find some maternity trousers I could wear at work as this bloating is seriously out of control, but I just couldn't find any smart enough as there is really not a huge amount of choose in the shops near me. I think I'm going to have to shop online for more choice in the future. Also what I did find looked huge so I think I may just have to go up a clothes size for now.

We also bought the chocolate bars and got the shop to ice on them "you're going to be a Grandma/Grandad" etc to give to our parents next weekend. I can't wait! 

What has everyone else got up to this weekend?


----------



## Bing28

Oh and I had my appointment letter come through for my dating scan. It's on 9th March so 4 weeks tomorrow! I hope it goes quickly! :happydance:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Sounds like you had quite the adventurous day Bing! 4 weeks will be here before you know it! 

AFM, i had a sushi date after work today with a very good friend and told her my news. She squealed with excitement :thumbup: 
Our crib got delivered yesterday but since FIL stops in to walk Dexter we had to hide the 2 huge boxes in the spare room. Can't wait to finally clear out the room and put it to together!


----------



## JandJPlus1

Glad you had a good weekend bing and everyone else who did. I have been in a terrible mood this whole weekend because it's the weekend that my husband works night shifts through the entire weekend. I just keep telling myself that there's only one more night after this one and then he will be home for 8 days! Yay! I've also just been really stressed out lately because my house is a disaster area and desperately needs a clean plus my husband has been pretty much useless especially when it comes to the animals lately and I'm just getting fed up!


----------



## Eclaire

I just wanted to drop by and say hi to some of my old friends and see how everyone is doing.


----------



## Bing28

Yay Eclaire! Huge congrats! I'm so happy for you! Welcome to the 1st trimester! :flower:


----------



## Bing28

MnGmakes3 said:


> Sounds like you had quite the adventurous day Bing! 4 weeks will be here before you know it!
> 
> AFM, i had a sushi date after work today with a very good friend and told her my news. She squealed with excitement :thumbup:
> Our crib got delivered yesterday but since FIL stops in to walk Dexter we had to hide the 2 huge boxes in the spare room. Can't wait to finally clear out the room and put it to together!

How exciting you got your crib! Have you built it yet? I can't wait to start buying furniture!


----------



## Bing28

JandJPlus1 said:


> Glad you had a good weekend bing and everyone else who did. I have been in a terrible mood this whole weekend because it's the weekend that my husband works night shifts through the entire weekend. I just keep telling myself that there's only one more night after this one and then he will be home for 8 days! Yay! I've also just been really stressed out lately because my house is a disaster area and desperately needs a clean plus my husband has been pretty much useless especially when it comes to the animals lately and I'm just getting fed up!

Sorry you've been feeling down. Hopefully by now hubby will be home and cheering you up and looking after you! ;)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Eclaire said:


> I just wanted to drop by and say hi to some of my old friends and see how everyone is doing.

Hey girlfriend! CONGRATS to you! !! I bet you're so excited! How are you feeling?


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like you had quite the adventurous day Bing! 4 weeks will be here before you know it!
> 
> AFM, i had a sushi date after work today with a very good friend and told her my news. She squealed with excitement :thumbup:
> Our crib got delivered yesterday but since FIL stops in to walk Dexter we had to hide the 2 huge boxes in the spare room. Can't wait to finally clear out the room and put it to together!
> 
> How exciting you got your crib! Have you built it yet? I can't wait to start buying furniture!Click to expand...

That won't be put together any time soon. We need a big overhaul in that room. We want to rip out the nasty carpet, find flooring, add shelving and bars in the closet and find room for where all the linens are going to go since we already use the built-ins.


----------



## Eclaire

I am doing well. My breasts are tender and my sense of smell is off the charts. The worst part is the insomnia I have had since 8dpo. I suffered with insomnia throughout my pregnancy with dd so I am not holding any hope that this will go away anytime soon. How are you guys doing?


----------



## Bing28

MnG - oh yeah I remember you saying you needed to have a clear out the spare room first :dohh: 

Eclaire - oh no. :( I hope the insomnia isn't as bad for you this time around! The nausea kicked in quite bad for me last week at 7+3 and vomiting started yesterday at 8+3 so I'm hoping it doesn't hang around too long as it's pretty draining. Other than that I'm doing okay thanks :thumbup: How did you tell your hubby about your BFP?


----------



## NoRi2014

Congrats Eclaire!!!! So nice to see you here:happydance:

Hope everyone is doing well today...status quo for me-which is a good thing :) Friday can't get here soon enough lol


----------



## Eclaire

I recently found a bandana I made for my dog for my baby shower with dd that said big sister on it. Well we were eating breakfast on Sunday and talking about upcoming travel plans in March and April. So I put the bandana on my daughter like a bib. He didn't even notice. I was giving him a funny look and he asked my if was trying to tell him something so I pointed at the bandana. It took him about 30 seconds to get the message. He was pretty excited after that but hesitant to accept it since he feared another loss. How did you tell your chef aka Mr. Bing?


----------



## orionfox

Congrats Eclair...so glad to see some of the other ladies here :) Well my cold has finally gone but im still left with the laryngitis which is very slowly getting better. But im super excited that tomorrow i will be 8weeks...time is going fast. Im just anxiously awaiting for it to be the 23rd already as i have my appt at 9:20am before i go to work. Hopefully they do the doppler and then i can find out when they want me to go for my first scan. I cant wait until i can see this little baby.


----------



## MnGmakes3

This is the first morning that i do not feel hungry whatsoever. I woke up dizzy and just icky feeling in general came over me. I hope this isn't the beginning of morning sickness! Even trying to sip on water gives me the image of pukes. Blah


----------



## jordypotpie

I hope the morning sickness goes away for thlse of you strjggling with it. 

Congrats Eclaire! Wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months! Sorry about the insomnia..I have a really rough time getting to sleep myself. When sleep finally happens I'm up just a few hours later off and on due to a full bladder.

I feel like the 25th is ages away..just want to see my little bean already so I can know everything is going well!

Sorry that you're still struggling with the laryngitis orion!


----------



## mommasboys2

So just found this thread how are all you ladies doing? It is so good to see so many on this thread that have been waiting so long. I hope you ladies are all doing great!

Afm we found out today that we are expecting twins but still very cautious! The morning sickness has also kicked in full force except it is all day sickness, but at least it means my babies are doing good.


----------



## MnGmakes3

mommasboys2 said:


> So just found this thread how are all you ladies doing? It is so good to see so many on this thread that have been waiting so long. I hope you ladies are all doing great!
> 
> Afm we found out today that we are expecting twins but still very cautious! The morning sickness has also kicked in full force except it is all day sickness, but at least it means my babies are doing good.

Twins!!!! How exciting! Congratulations!!! How did hubby take the news??


----------



## Bing28

mommasboys2 said:


> So just found this thread how are all you ladies doing? It is so good to see so many on this thread that have been waiting so long. I hope you ladies are all doing great!
> 
> Afm we found out today that we are expecting twins but still very cautious! The morning sickness has also kicked in full force except it is all day sickness, but at least it means my babies are doing good.

Yay...How exciting!! Have you told anyone yet? 

I hope the MS isn't too bad for you. I have it mostly all day too. It's worse if I don't eat, so just make sure there is something in your stomach at all times. Even if I don't feel like eating I force something down me. 

Xx


----------



## Bing28

Eclaire said:


> I recently found a bandana I made for my dog for my baby shower with dd that said big sister on it. Well we were eating breakfast on Sunday and talking about upcoming travel plans in March and April. So I put the bandana on my daughter like a bib. He didn't even notice. I was giving him a funny look and he asked my if was trying to tell him something so I pointed at the bandana. It took him about 30 seconds to get the message. He was pretty excited after that but hesitant to accept it since he feared another loss. How did you tell your chef aka Mr. Bing?

That's really cute! I can't believe he didn't get the message straight away! Men! 

Well I had planned to make him a capauccino (his favourite) and use a coffee stencil with the words "I'm pregnant". But it wasn't being delivered until the Saturday morning. But in the end, when I found out on the Friday night, I was so excited and I couldn't wait until the morning and I just went downstairs with the test behind my back and he looked at me and said "what?" (as he knew I was hiding something) and I replied saying "I think it's our lucky month!" :haha:


----------



## Bing28

MnGmakes3 said:


> This is the first morning that i do not feel hungry whatsoever. I woke up dizzy and just icky feeling in general came over me. I hope this isn't the beginning of morning sickness! Even trying to sip on water gives me the image of pukes. Blah

How are you feeling now?


----------



## Bing28

Hi everyone! 

How is everyone doing at the moment? 

I'm still suffering from MS. The worse day was on Monday when I was 8+3. I was vomiting on and off all day long. But since then I've just been bringing up a bit of stomach bile in the mornings and feeling nauseous on and off throughout the day. The worst is in the mornings when I get to work and the evening when I get home so I'm wondering whether the 1 hour train journey to/from work causes it. 

We are travelling back to see family tonight as my hubby's dad has a knee replacement operation tomorrow. We're telling his parents tonight and mine tomorrow. We have bought them each a big slab of chocolate and the shop iced on each slab "you're going to be a Grandma/Grandad!" I can't wait to see their faces. 

I hope everyone else has a great weekend.


----------



## mommasboys2

Well hubby was more excited than I was I am still in shock. I have prayed for another baby so long but I never imagined being blessed with two at one time. The nausea is definitely killer though I only had this with my first miscarriage so it isn't something I've really had to deal with before. The doctor gave me Zofran but after reading the possible birth defects I'll stick to being sick.

Bing I'm so sorry the morning sickness has gotten you as well I hope it goes away soon. When do you go to the doctor to see your little bean?

MnG How are you doing hun?


----------



## MnGmakes3

I'm doing ok..My back still really really hurts and I gagged for the first time from a nasty smell today at work so everyone is on to me in this dept. 
On the upside I managed to get a few hours of sleep.

Tonight is girls night- dinner and 50 Shades. I can't wait!

What's everyone's Valentine's plans?


----------



## Eclaire

Mommas, twins! Omg I don't know if I could do that. I hope the ms passes soon.

Mng, that sounds like fun plans tonight. We don't celebrate Valentine's day so nothing special this weekend.

Bing, have fun telling your families. I am sure they will be thrilled.

Afm, hubby has been making me test everyday so he can see the line get darker. I think he is finally relaxing about this pregnancy. My dd is super clingy with me and won't let my husband touch either of us without screaming. And it looks like I have lost my sweet tooth. My homemade chocolate chip banana bread made me feel sick this morning.:nope:


----------



## orionfox

Im doing good...my voice has almost fully returned and feeling way better now. I just wish my drs appt would get here sooner as i hate waiting lol. Sorry to those dealing with ms...knock on wood i have yet to get it. So far no new symptoms. Im 8 +2 weeks now and still in the clear. Looking forward to one day meeting this sweet little one.


----------



## orionfox

As for valentines plans there isnt much...we are going out for a late lunch before we have swim practice.


----------



## babifever

No Ms here but having a hard time getting comfortable at night. I've been waking up every morning around 4/5 with a stomach ache, I cause that is Ms. But after that session in good for the rest of the day.... Today I've been feeling tugging down in lower abdomen...


----------



## NoRi2014

Hi everyone!

Mommas-twins, congrats :) Very exciting!

Bing-I hope your family is very excited for you and loves their chocolate.

Mng-you must let us know how the 50 shades movie is!!!

We had our dr visit yesterday, will be 12 wks on Tuesday. Everything went well, she found the heartbeat right away-164bmp-perfect she said!!:happydance:

We told my family last night. I made my mom the blue/pink blanket (for her chemo treatments) and she was like, thankyou, wait-it's pink and blue, that means baby?!? She is very excited, saying she has to get better to enjoy her first grandbaby! I really hope this gives her some encouragement to beat this thing! The rest of the family thought the M & M's were adorable! Now, on to telling the in-laws tomorrow :)

My morning sickness is really slowing up this week. Still some nausea, but not as bad or as often.

I hope everyone is doing well and has a great Valentine's day :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Happy valentine's day girls! Hope you're all able to spend it with your loved ones &#9786;

50 Shades was a bit disappointing. I felt that the female character was a pretty bad actress. The dialogue was pretty slow. Overall it was just ok. 

Anyone else around the 6 week mark feeling queezy? I'm not sick per say just feeling like I can't eat.


----------



## babifever

MnGmakes3 said:


> Happy valentine's day girls! Hope you're all able to spend it with your loved ones &#9786;
> 
> 50 Shades was a bit disappointing. I felt that the female character was a pretty bad actress. The dialogue was pretty slow. Overall it was just ok.
> 
> Anyone else around the 6 week mark feeling queezy? I'm not sick per say just feeling like I can't eat.

I seen it too, didn't like the ending. Question did you read the book? The female was okay....she wasn't that appealing, but from talking to people who read the book, they say she fit the description from the book...... It was okay to me too, not great. But I also never read the book


----------



## jordypotpie

They were a really good read so I'm looking forward to seeing how well they fit the characters and how well they stick to the storyline. Twilight was a bit of a disappointment with sticking to the storyline so I'm not holing my breath.

Happy Valentine's day everyone!


----------



## MnGmakes3

I did read the books and enjoyed them all. I think my problem with the movie was just the actress.. her constant lip biting and low, monotone voice really bugged me. 

Can't say anything about the twilight books as i never read them but i did like the movies :) 

Did we all have a fun Valentines day??


----------



## Eclaire

I can honestly say no I did not have a good Valentine's day. Hubby kind of freaked out on me. We have massive projects in our home that are expensive and time consuming to do. Now he is really worried that if we can't do it before the baby comes it won't ever get done. Hope everyone else had good days.


----------



## Bing28

Sorry I've not had chance to catch up yet. I will do tomorrow. 

I just needed to share my worry with someone. 

So my sister just text me to say my niece has come out in loads of spots today and they think it's chicken pox. I had direct contact with my niece yesterday and I've never had chicken pox. 

I'm so scared and worried as I've heard it can cause all kinds of complications when pregnant if I were to get it :cry: 

I rang my midwife and left a message and I'll also ring my doctors tomorrow morning too.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Have you had the vaccine?


----------



## Bing28

JandJPlus1 said:


> Have you had the vaccine?

No. It's not readily available in the UK unless you pay privately for it.


----------



## jordypotpie

Bing I am truly hoping you were around her close enough to her breakout that it won't be a problem..I know that someone with a virus (flu/cold) is actually most contagious about a week before they even start showing symptoms I feel like that could be true about the pox as well. Regardless you are in my prayers.

JandJ I feel a bit late in saying this..but congrats on stepping into your second tri!


----------



## Bing28

Thanks Jordypotpie. Unfortunately chicken pox is most contagious 1-2 days before the spots break out and I had direct contact with my niece 1 day before the spots broke out :cry: 

I've rang my GP surgery. My doctor is ringing me back at 10am (in 2 hours time). 

Looking on the internet, here in the UK they will first give you a blood test to see if your immune. If your not immune they will give you the chickenpox vaccination, as it can be given up to 10 days after exposure to chickenpox (so long as the spots haven't come out yet). However it's only around 75% effective at preventing it after being exposed so i could still get chickenpox even after having the vaccine. 

If I did get chickenpox then it looks like I'd have lots of detailed scans to check for birth defects, as chickenpox in pregnancy can cause FVS which causes serious birth defects such as scaring, shortened limbs, brain damage and eye defects. In your first 12 weeks of pregnancy the risk of the baby getting FVS is less than 1% but its still really stressful to think there is still a chance it could happen. Especially when stats are not on our side seeing as we fell into the 5% of couple who don't conceive within 12 months! :cry:


----------



## Bing28

Is it really bad of me to feel angry and annoyed at my sister too? 

As my niece had been ill during the week with a fever and vomiting etc (it's obvious now this was the start of chickenpox), so she wasn't going to bring her two little ones around to see me on Saturday but just turned up on out the blue. I know she couldn't have known it was chickenpox but I just feel angry at her that she risked it when her little ones had been ill, especially with me being pregnant. :growlmad:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Oh Bing! I would feel the same way. I would be upset but since she didn't know what was going on you really can't be mad at her. I didn't get the chicken pox until I was 14 (and the only reason I did get it was bc i had a friend sleeping over)... then I had the shingles virus twice around 19 (which is the adult form of the pox). Is it possible you can get shingles without having had CP?
I hope the doc was able to give you some good news. Please keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## Bing28

Thanks MnG. I'm unsure if you can get shingles without having had chicken pox. 

My doctor has referred to me hospital to get a blood test done to see if I'm immune to chickenpox. 

I've just got here and the queue in the pathology lab is quite big so it looks like I'll be here a while. They said the results should be back in 2 days and if I am immune then I shouldn't catch it. 

But if I'm not immune then they will give me the chickenpox vaccine to hopefully stop me getting it, however it's not 100% effective so if I do still get it after having had the vaccine then the vaccine should at least reduce the symptoms and it hopefully be less severe. 

So it's just a waiting game now. 

Xx


----------



## NoRi2014

Hope things turn out okay for you Bing and you are immune!!

My valentine's day was okay, the hubby was working at our other house all weekend, so didn't really see him. Can't complain as things need to get done so we can move soon. But, the dog was quite a fun vday date lol

We told the in-laws yesterday and they are very excited :happydance:


How is everyone doing?


----------



## Eclaire

Have you been able to confirm that your niece definitely has cp? I only ask because my daughter broke out in a rash right after a week of running a fever and being sick. Her doctor told me that kids sometimes get a rash at the end of a virus which is a sign that the virus is ending. I am hoping for the best for you. Keep us posted.


----------



## MnGmakes3

:hugs: Bing. Praying that line moves fast! Waiting for results like that is the worst. 

I still have that sour/queasy belly feeling. I'm eating bland carbs and trying to eat fruit as best I can. I called off today bc i just couldn't stomach running around the floor with no help. 
Oh! First US in 3 days! :yipee:


----------



## mommasboys2

Bing I am praying you do not get the cp that is very scary. I have always heard it was worse to get them while being an adult. Keeping my fx for you. 

MnG I bet you are super excited post pics please. ;)


----------



## Bing28

Thanks everyone. I'll let you know if I'm immune or not once I get the blood results back in 2 days time. 

Eclaire - yes my sister had doctor confirm this morning that it's chicken pox. :(

I'm glad everyone had a lovely valentines day! I did really want to see 50 shades of Grey and was going to go and see it with some girlfriends this week but I have heard terrible reviews of the film so may just wait until it comes out on DVD now to watch it. 

Babifever - I've read the books and in my opinion the books are always better than the films. I guess it's hard to fit everything from the films into 2 hours.

Jordypotpie - I thought that with twilight too! Loved the books but definately poignant parts were missing from the films.

MnG - I had that icky feeling for the whole of week 6. Then each week it got progressively worse, where now it is proper nausea. I found bland carbs were best for me too. I'm so excited for your scan. :happydance: make sure you post a picture.


----------



## Bing28

Mommasboys - my next scan is booked for 9th March so I will see my little bean again then. When is your next scan to see both your little beans? Has it sunk in your having twins yet? I hope the sickness isn't too bad.

Orion - I'm glad you have not got your voice back. 

Nori - I'm glad your dr visit went well and you heard a heartbeat. Your blanket idea to tell your mum is lovely. I hope she makes a speedy recovery. We told our family at the weekend and they were all super excited. My mum said she was never going to eat the chocolate we bought her :haha:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing.. you're on the right track waiting for 50 Shades to come out. it wasn't horrible but it just wasn't what i hoped :/


----------



## orionfox

Hopefully all will be good bing......im getting excited now as im only 3.5 weeks away from being in the clear for the first tri. I cant believe a month has already past since i first found out. I havent heen having too many symptoms and so far no ms. So baby and my body are being nice to me so far.


----------



## Bing28

Just a quick update - my doctor rang and as I thought, I am not immune to chickenpox. I am having the vaccination done today however she also said that it is only 50% effective. Fingers crossed I'm in the lucky 50% for once...the next 2 and half weeks wait to find out is going to be hard! :cry:


----------



## MnGmakes3

I got everything crossed for you Bing!!!


----------



## mommasboys2

Bing28 said:


> Mommasboys - my next scan is booked for 9th March so I will see my little bean again then. When is your next scan to see both your little beans? Has it sunk in your having twins yet? I hope the sickness isn't too bad.
> 
> Orion - I'm glad you have not got your voice back.
> 
> Nori - I'm glad your dr visit went well and you heard a heartbeat. Your blanket idea to tell your mum is lovely. I hope she makes a speedy recovery. We told our family at the weekend and they were all super excited. My mum said she was never going to eat the chocolate we bought her :haha:

I go tomorrow for another scan at my regular doctor then it is on to the high risk doctor from now on. I always get super worried when I go in for a scan. I am always expecting the worse possible situation. It is sinking in a little more that it is twins, but I am not as excited as everyone else. To me it is just even more to worry and wonder about. This ms is going to be the death of me it is awful. Oh and not to mention the extremely sore boobs have finally kicked in. But I keep telling myself this is all good signs. :winkwink:

I'm so sorry about your test results I have my fx all goes well for you! Are you super excited about your scan coming up? :happydance:


----------



## JandJPlus1

I'm so sorry about the results bing. It is normal in Canada, or atleast the part I live in,for you to get the vaccine if you haven't had chicken pox by I think it's grade 5. I have never had it either, but I have had the vaccine and I am immune.


----------



## Bing28

mommasboys2 said:


> I go tomorrow for another scan at my regular doctor then it is on to the high risk doctor from now on. I always get super worried when I go in for a scan. I am always expecting the worse possible situation. It is sinking in a little more that it is twins, but I am not as excited as everyone else. To me it is just even more to worry and wonder about. This ms is going to be the death of me it is awful. Oh and not to mention the extremely sore boobs have finally kicked in. But I keep telling myself this is all good signs. :winkwink:
> 
> I'm so sorry about your test results I have my fx all goes well for you! Are you super excited about your scan coming up? :happydance:

How did your scan go?

I was feeling excited about mine but now I'm feeling quite nervous after everything that has happened. :(

Xx


----------



## Bing28

JandJPlus1 said:


> I'm so sorry about the results bing. It is normal in Canada, or atleast the part I live in,for you to get the vaccine if you haven't had chicken pox by I think it's grade 5. I have never had it either, but I have had the vaccine and I am immune.

It's a shame we don't have the same system in the UK. :(


----------



## jordypotpie

Bing I am wishing you the absolute best of luck! I will be praying for you and your bean through all of this. So sorry you have to deal with added stress


----------



## MnGmakes3

jordypotpie said:


> Bing I am wishing you the absolute best of luck! I will be praying for you and your bean through all of this. So sorry you have to deal with added stress

What she said! :hugs: :)


----------



## mommasboys2

Bing28 said:


> mommasboys2 said:
> 
> 
> I go tomorrow for another scan at my regular doctor then it is on to the high risk doctor from now on. I always get super worried when I go in for a scan. I am always expecting the worse possible situation. It is sinking in a little more that it is twins, but I am not as excited as everyone else. To me it is just even more to worry and wonder about. This ms is going to be the death of me it is awful. Oh and not to mention the extremely sore boobs have finally kicked in. But I keep telling myself this is all good signs. :winkwink:
> 
> I'm so sorry about your test results I have my fx all goes well for you! Are you super excited about your scan coming up? :happydance:
> 
> How did your scan go?
> 
> I was feeling excited about mine but now I'm feeling quite nervous after everything that has happened. :(
> 
> XxClick to expand...

I have a good feeling everything is going to be just fine but I am still praying for you!

Afm I just left the doctors office and the babies are measuring 7 weeks 5 days today so closer to what they should be measuring compared to last week. I could see their little chest just fluttering away and they are definitely sharing a sac. Their tails are almost completely gone and their little legs and arms were just to precious. Hoping to see the high risk doctor next week who has better equipment so that we can see them better.


----------



## Eclaire

So happy to hear the good news mommas!

Afm, spent 3 hours at urgent care with my dd last night. She fell off the counter onto a tile floor and hit her head and shoulder. She was crying so long we thought she might have broke something. Xrays came back negative but she has been crying and shouting ouch all day. She screams when I lay her down to change her diaper and I have to be very cautious how I pick her up. I hope she is feeling better in the morning, because i don't know if I can go through a repeat of today.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Praying she has a speedy recovery Eclaire!


----------



## JandJPlus1

I hope that everything turns out well for you bing, I have a feeling that it will. :)
I was craving pickles and so I just ate like 4 pickles and drank probably the equivalent of 3/4 of a cup of pickle juice. :munch::blush::wacko: What are you doing to me kid!?


----------



## Bing28

Thank you so much for all your kind words. I don't know what if do without you all :hugs: :flower:

Mommas - I'm so happy your scan went well! It's great news your little beans are starting to catch up! :happydance: Let us know how the next scan goes next week! 

Eclaire - I hope your LO makes a speedy recovery. At least nothing is broken which is good news. Hopefully the pain she is in is just from the area being bruised. :hugs: 

J&J - :haha: that's funny. I've not had any weird cravings yet. Just cravings for junk food/carbs to try and set my stomach as im still in the nausea/vomiting stage at the moment. Maybe some weird cravings will kick in once im feeling better. ;) 

How is everyone else doing? Anyone have any nice plans for the weekend?


----------



## MnGmakes3

Good morning all! The day is finally here for my US! :headspin: :yipee: :headspin:
hubby took a half day off work and should be home in a few hours. So exciting! I will update with a picture when i get back :)


----------



## Bing28

I hope everything goes great for you! I can't wait to see the picture! :happydance:


----------



## Eclaire

Jandj love the pickle craving. Too funny.

Bing how are you doing today? I hope the nausea subsides soon.

Mng I can't wait to see your scan picks.

Afm, dd seems a little less sensitive today, so hopefully yesterday was the worst of it. I am going to try to take her to dance today and then shopping for groceries. If all goes according to plan we will start potty training tomorrow and through the weekend.


----------



## MnGmakes3

US went well (minus my need to toot lol)
Doc said everything looks great. We didn't get to hear the HB (she didn't offer and seemed kind of rushed) but Hubby said he saw it and it looked really slow so now I'm all worried that something is bound to go wrong between now and my prenatal next Wed.

I can't seem to upload a pic from my phone. No matter how much i crop it keeps saying file to large :saywhat: I'll have to post one tonight when i get home from work.


----------



## mommasboys2

Bing how are you doing hun?

Eclarie I'm glad to hear dd is doing better today.

MnG don't worry to much my dr told me that early a lot of times you can't hear the hb although it can be seen. I'm sure if she felt it was to slow she would've said something. Fx your next visit goes well!


----------



## Bing28

MnG - I'm so glad the US went well. I didn't hear the hb at mine either, but I'm sure the doctor would have said something if they were concerned about it. I'm sure everything is fine. :hugs: 

Eclaire - I'm so happy your DD is feeling better! I hope your potty training goes well! :thumbup: 

Eclaire/Mommas - I'm not too bad today thanks. Just trying not to worry about the pox situation, as there is nothing I can do now other than wait. Only 26 more days to go of waiting until I know for definate if I'm in the clear! :coffee: 

I had a colleagues leaving do tonight. I was drinking cranberry juice and when people asked why I wasn't drinking I said I had a bladder infection, hence the cranberry juice! :winkwink:


----------



## Bing28

Here is a pic of MnG's little bean!
(She can't upload it for some reason so sent it to me to try for her)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## MnGmakes3

Amaze-balls! Thanks Bing! :)


----------



## orionfox

Getting excited yet anxious for my dr appt on monday. Hope everyone else is doing good. Yesterday was just an awful day for me :( After a week of finally feeling better from the bad cold i had, i caught the 24hr stomache flu :( So glad to be feeling better but it was brutal. Hoping that finally all sickness will stay away from me lol.


----------



## Bing28

So as we all have EDD at various points in September/October I have changed the name of the thread! :) 

Orion - Sorry you have been ill. I hope you feel better soon. 

MnG - How are you feeling after your scan? Are you and hubby really excited now? 

Afm - I can't believe I am 10 weeks already! I read this morning that morning sickness is likely to be at its worst this week so i'm not looking forward to that if it is true! I usually love my food, so i'm kind of getting fed up with eating bland foods all the time and not being able to enjoy them. 

Does anyone have any plans for this weekend? I have by BFF coming to stay tomorrow and my hubby thinks we are going to be telling her and her fiancé about our little bean, but I have already told her without him knowing! :haha: So I hope they are both good actors! :rofl:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Orion - I hope you feel better soon! Are you able to take anything to relieve the pain? 


Its very surreal to me. My mom texted me "congrats mama" yesterday after i showed her the US pic and that was just weird lol. Hubby is really excited though! 
This weekend i have work (tomorrow only) and then we'll be shopping for a new shower. Ours is old with roles circa 1970s so it's time for it to very redone. Big project.


----------



## orionfox

Im all better now...yesterday was just a recoup day. But now unfortunately hubby just woke up this morning with it. We have such a vicious stomache flu going around here lately. Many of the kids at the daycare i work at have been having it. Its not fun at all and i feel for him. As for plans both hubby and i have a swim meet on sunday. Thank god this is only a 24hr flu and he should be able to still go. Poor guy is so miserable.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hope you're helping hubby feel better and you both can get to your meet sickness free:)


----------



## Bing28

I hope Mr Orion gets better soon. What do you do at your swim meet? I've never heard of one of them before. 

Is anyone having really bizarre dreams? Last night I dreamt the new marketing manager in our department made half of the department redundant and I was really unhappy with the redundancy package I was offered because no one would employ me now I'm pregnant and the package wasn't big enough to cover me until I went back to work when the baby was 12 months old. It was so real and I really struggled to get back to sleep afterwards! :haha:


----------



## MnGmakes3

I'm having slews of weird dreams! Some about having m/c (I've had 4 of those in 2 weeks), some are really sexual, and some just bizzare and creepy.... no more scary movies for me :haha:


----------



## mommasboys2

Orion- Glad you are feeling better and I hope hubby gets to feeling better soon.

Bing- No weird dreams here but I hardly ever remember my dreams so who knows. Hopefully your bestie and hubby will play it off well.


----------



## jordypotpie

I have been having strange dreams every night. Only one so far has been really bad. SO was in danger and I used one of our kitchen knives to save him...needless to say I have a really hard time using that knife anymore to chop vegetables.

Other than that I've got another cold. A family that comes to the local magic shop on Fridays brought their son with them and he was coming down with a cold. I really wish people would act responsibly with their sick ones..I'm staying home from the shop today with the only reason being this cold and not wanting to spread it.

No plans this weekend that I am aware of yet..probably just relaxing and playing on the computer. Appointment is Wednesday and I am very excited for it as this will be the first time I get to see my bean!


----------



## littleone1993

So my mum bought the first baby purchases yesterday!

It was only a cute little outfit but it made me feel really squishy and warm. Like omg my baby is going to be wearing that!


----------



## orionfox

Hubby is slowly on the mend...at our swim meet we do races such as freestyle, backstroke, breast stroke and butterfly. We are in our local special olympics competitive swim group. So lucky for me all our competitions are just about over before i grow too much :) Then i will be taking a year off of competing while hubby will still compete to try to go to provincials and then hopefully onto nationals and one day worlds. I went to worlds back in 2007 for rhythmic gymnastics. So we are hoping our LO is just as competitive and loves sports like we do :)


----------



## jordypotpie

Wishing you guys both the best of luck with your swimming meets! How did your appointment today go??


----------



## mommasboys2

How is everyone doing?

Orion how did your doctors appointment go today? 

So I have a question for you ladies. Have any of you consider ccloth diapers? I am seriously considering it given all the cost of disposables especially with two babies. Any thoughts from you ladies on pros and cons?


----------



## orionfox

Apt went good...dr said all blood tests came back great and im as healthy as a horse lol. And here i was worried that i may have health issues due to being overweight when i got preggers. Nope clean bill of health. Lost a little weight most likely due to being sick before, but wasnt a concern to the dr since i am at a higher weight starting off. Wont be having my first scan until 18-20 weeks. A little disappointing, however it just means its going to be an even greater joy on the first scan since i will see baby quite nicely by then. Going to order a doppler so i can hear the heartbeat as we didnt do it today. But the dr is going to get me to do the glucose test a little sooner than 28 weeks since gestational diabetes runs in the family. Mom had it with all three of us kids. Otherwise everything was good. Im amazed at how smooth this first pregnancy has been for me. So far not an ounce concerned on how its going. Hoping since its going so smoothly that this ends up being a girl lol :)


----------



## orionfox

mommasboys2 said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Orion how did your doctors appointment go today?
> 
> So I have a question for you ladies. Have any of you consider ccloth diapers? I am seriously considering it given all the cost of disposables especially with two babies. Any thoughts from you ladies on pros and cons?

Im thinking of doing half and half and just doing cloth while at home but im not sure. The only reason im thinking about doing cloth is because we rent and garbage days are only every two weeks and we share garbage with our landlords. And we make enough garbage as it is lol. The only con is the amount of laundry that you have to do lol


----------



## littleone1993

mommasboys2 said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Orion how did your doctors appointment go today?
> 
> So I have a question for you ladies. Have any of you consider ccloth diapers? I am seriously considering it given all the cost of disposables especially with two babies. Any thoughts from you ladies on pros and cons?

I'm an NCT trained cloth nappy advisor. Direct any questions this way!!!

I love cloth nappies. Always have. Then again I'm NCT through and through!


----------



## Eclaire

I have used cloth diapers all the way through with my dd and I love them! I would rather deal with the laundry every few days than have to continually buy disposable diapers. Plus it feels so much better not to have my kid covered in chemicals. Oh, and they are really cute. I recommend them all the time.


----------



## mommasboys2

I am seriously considering do cloth full time. I have actually ordered some gender neutral prints already. Going to start working on my stash early. Any recommendations on brands? So far I'm really liking Alva Baby snaps with pocket insterts. From what I have read they seem to have really good reviews. Any suggestions on any other brands to give a try?


----------



## orionfox

I just ordered my fetal doppler off ebay :) I should get it by march 3rd. Cant wait to be able to hear babies heartbeat.


----------



## Eclaire

My brand of choice is blueberry. (They used to be swaddlebees.) Personally I like the Simplex style which is an all in one pocket diaper. They wash well, are very absorbent and leak less than other brands I have tried. Also in general I would recommend avoiding any Velcro closure diapers. The Velcro just doesn't hold up well with all of the washing. You can get some on Amazon.


----------



## Dandi

Hi Ladies! I'd like to join in if there's still room. I'm due Oct 8, but will likely have a scheduled c-section late September. First time pregnancy here (age 36), so trying to stay positive and not let the horror stories on B&B get me down. =)


----------



## MnGmakes3

What's going on ladies? How are we all feeling? 

I'm having some pretty bad back pack that Ive called my OB twice about it. Its impeding on my sleep and work. They keep telling me it's too early to have any pain... wtf.. I'm obviously not lying about it. Its so bad I've been walking with a limp :cry:
I've tried everything I can think of and nothing is helping. The OB only referred me to my own doc. .. what the hell is she gonna do?!

Hope everyone else is feeling better than me! 

Welcome Dandi! :wave:


----------



## Eclaire

Welcome dandi!

I am having a horrible go of things the last few days. I am so tired and sensitive. I can't find much of anything to eat that doesn't taste gross with the exception of breakfast sausage, which my husband has been teasing me for eating. Which of course brings me to tears. I have cried more this last week than I did during my entire pregnancy with my daughter. And speaking of my daughter she is so clingy and temperamental that I am going insane. I just wish my husband would come home from work early and make dinner and take care of the kid while I relax in the tub.

How is everyone else? Mng, your little bean is cute.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Thanks! Looks just like me, doesn't it ;) :haha:

How old is your daughter? Any chance for a fun quiet DIY activity that you can get some "me time" in? 
I can totally relate on the tears! I had to fight some back because there is no lemonade in the house (we never have any either so i know im being totally irritational lol)


----------



## Eclaire

She is almost 18 months. My husband thinks the only reason she is being difficult is because she is teething. I know her well enough to know that isn't the reason for her needy behavior.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Your other children can get really clingy because they sense that there is something different about you. That's what was happening with my son anyway.


----------



## Eclaire

Jandj has he relaxed by now? I just need to know there is an end date so I don't lose my mind.

Also do any of you feel you know the sex of your baby already?


----------



## littleone1993

Eclaire said:


> Jandj has he relaxed by now? I just need to know there is an end date so I don't lose my mind.
> 
> Also do any of you feel you know the sex of your baby already?

I'm 100% convinced im having a little girl :)


----------



## Dandi

I feel like it's a boy for some reason. I'll be perfectly pleased with either, I just have a feeling it's a boy.


----------



## MnGmakes3

I really want a boy and Ive nealy convinced myself it is but I'll be happy either way.


----------



## Eclaire

I am convinced I am having a boy.


----------



## orionfox

Im starting to get a gut feeling im having a girl especially with how very easy this pregnancy is so far with small symptoms and lack of ms.


----------



## Eclaire

I am freaking out. I just went to the bathroom and I am spotting. Now I am waiting to hear back from the nurse. Anyone have this and still have a normal pregnancy? I didn't bleed at all with my first.


----------



## orionfox

Ive read up it can be normal in the first trimester to have some spotting. Hopefully its nothing. The warning of something bad is usually heavy bleeding along with bad cramping. I spotted at 5 weeks for a couple hours and so far everything is still positive on the test and still have all my symptoms etc.


----------



## Eclaire

They had me go in for beta hcg and progesterone tests. I am to do second blood tests Fri and an ultrasound Monday morning. I hope this is nothing.


----------



## Bing28

Hi ladies. How is everyone? 

Welcome Dandi :wave: all the ladies on this thread are lovely, so I'm sure you'll fit right in! :flower: 

Well I had a lovely weekend with my BFF and her fiancé. I confessed to hubby I had already told her our news, as I didn't want her to feel awkward having to act surprised! :haha: 

M/S is still here for me. It's been bad the past couple of days and I've actually got a sort throat from heaving/vomiting so much. The sore throat could also be from coughing lots as my asthma is playing up as my inhaler makes me heave so I've not been using it as often as I should. If it carries on I'll have to see the Dr about getting a different inhaler. 

Oh and I'm officially on chickenpox watch from today as I could get it any time from today until 18th March according to my Dr! 

MnG - so sorry your back is hurting lots. I really hope someone can give you something for it soon. 

Eclaire - I struggle with food too. I use to love my food and be really adventurous but the thought of food with lots of flavour makes me gag. At the moment the only thing I seem to keep down is a bacon muffin for breakfast, soup for lunch and chips for dinner! 

Also my first instinct was that I'm having a girl, but I'd be happy with whatever we have!

For anyone who was feeling really hungry all the time, has your appetite decreased yet? I've noticed I was super hungry between weeks 6-10 but this week my appetite seems to have decreased slightly.


----------



## Bing28

orionfox said:


> Im starting to get a gut feeling im having a girl especially with how very easy this pregnancy is so far with small symptoms and lack of ms.

I've heard lack of MS is usually signs of a boy.


----------



## Bing28

Eclaire said:


> I am freaking out. I just went to the bathroom and I am spotting. Now I am waiting to hear back from the nurse. Anyone have this and still have a normal pregnancy? I didn't bleed at all with my first.

I've heard spotting can be quite common. Was it brown spotting? If so that's old blood so should be ok. It's if it's red blood with cramps that it's a bad sign. 

FX'd am your tests come back normal.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Eclaire! I literally just had this. I went to urinate and had some red and brown spotting at work and freaked! Called the OB immediately and i left work (ob is in same building as i work in) 
They did a US right away. Didnt have any explanation on why I'm spotting but baby was looking prefect. 
Heart rate of 174!

I'm praying yours is just fine and it turns to nothing. :hugs:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing28 said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> Im starting to get a gut feeling im having a girl especially with how very easy this pregnancy is so far with small symptoms and lack of ms.
> 
> I've heard lack of MS is usually signs of a boy.Click to expand...

I'm going to debunk you both lol My mom had no MS with either my brother or myself.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I spotted multiple times before 12 weeks. My doctor said as long as it doesn't pick up it's probably nothing to be concerned about. With how much more sick I've been this pregnancy than I was with my son it points to a girl. I also just have the gut feeling that it's a girl. With my son I was sure he was a girl until like 14-15 weeks and then all of a sudden I just knew he was a boy. As to the question about whether he has calmed down, yes he has, a lot. At first he was super clingy and wouldn't leave me alone. Now he just hugs my belly and pats my belly and lifts my shirt to look at my belly haha. I don't know if his behaviour was affected by the fact that I was still nursing at the beginning but then I dried up so I am no longer nursing.


----------



## orionfox

MnGmakes3 said:


> Bing28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> Im starting to get a gut feeling im having a girl especially with how very easy this pregnancy is so far with small symptoms and lack of ms.
> 
> I've heard lack of MS is usually signs of a boy.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to debunk you both lol My mom had no MS with either my brother or myself.Click to expand...

Yeah i know that can go either way and isnt a for sure sign. Ive read up many people had little to no ms and still had a girl and ive heard for boys as well. Its hard to explain the type of gut feeling i have. Also it seems all baby dreams are of a girl. Either way it doesnt matter to me.


----------



## orionfox

Woot I have my appt with our local maternity group on friday as they will be the ones who will deliver my baby. Hope it goes well. Cant believe today im already 10 weeks. Two more weeks to go until i feel safe enough to start sharing the news with everyone.


----------



## MnGmakes3

:rofl:
 



Attached Files:







facebook951424900508416.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dandi

I woke up to spotting this morning too and completely freaked. It was just the once though and none the rest of the day so far so I'm hoping it's nothing. I have my first u/s Tuesday so I'm just going to remain calm until then and hope for the best.

I'm so glad to hear that someone else had extreme hunger early on. I am always starving right now and then I feel stuffed as soon as I eat something...then starving again in a couple of hours. Hoping that stops soon!


----------



## orionfox

Yes i still do have extreme hunger at 10 weeks. Funny thing is i used to be horrible at eating dinner on time as i was tired from work and get home at 6pm. Now that im prego im literally starving by the time i get home and make dinner right away :) To combat eating too much, i just pack myself lots of healthy things so im not over eating.


----------



## Eclaire

Omg you ladies are the best. Thank you so much for helping me calm down. The spotting scared me because that is how my chemical started. I haven't had any cramps but more of a dull ache. I still have some light spotting when I wipe, so hopefully this is nothing to worry about.


----------



## Eclaire

Bleeding is heavier and red and I am cramping. Pretty sure I am losing the baby. I expect the nurse will confirm in the morning.


----------



## orionfox

Fx that all is ok eclair :(


----------



## jordypotpie

Wishing you the best of luck eclaire!!


----------



## jordypotpie

Tried to upload photos from u/s today. Says too large to upload ):

I am 9 weeks and 1 day though so I need to change my ticker accordingly.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I'm so sorry Eclaire, I know exactly how you feel right now. I hope it is nothing but I am so here for you if it is. :(


----------



## Bing28

I'm so sorry Eclaire. I really hope it's nothing. We're all here if you need us. :hugs:


----------



## MnGmakes3

jordypotpie said:


> Tried to upload photos from u/s today. Says too large to upload ):
> 
> I am 9 weeks and 1 day though so I need to change my ticker accordingly.

Try to take a screenshot of the pic and upload that. That's what Bing did for me.


----------



## babifever

Hey ladies, I'm still here, haven't had much to say.... I was convinced I was having a girl but after yesterday dreaming it was a boy and comparison between my sons ultrasound and new baby, I'm having boy vibes lol:

PIC 1: measuring 9+4, LMP 11+6, EDD 1/15/2006. Induced @ 37 weeks 12/29/2005.
PIC 2: measuring 9+5, LMP 10+3, EDD 09/24/2015. 

(I believe I see male gentiles on both. I had the harmony test on Tuesday, so I should know the soon)
 



Attached Files:







ac3e8d22-0992-424f-82a0-f20a4e7b4cec_jpeg.jpg
File size: 36.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Eclaire

I miscarried overnight. I wish you all the best and hope you have healthy babies and worry free pregnancies.


----------



## orionfox

Awww im so sorry eclair :( I will pray that the next time for you is lucky number three and you dont have to go through any more heartache.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Oh Eclaire. I'm so so sorry.:hugs:


----------



## babifever

So sorry Claire.


----------



## Bing28

I'm so sorry Eclaire. I can't even imagine what you are going through right now. Big hugs to you and your family. Stay strong! :hugs:


----------



## Dandi

I'm so sorry eclaire. Thinking of you today.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I'm so sorry Eclaire. Feel free to message me if you need to talk. We are here for you.


----------



## jordypotpie

So sorry eclaire. You will be in my prayers today..I know what you are going through. Gah I'm so so sorry


----------



## jordypotpie

Got it. Here you go  the experience was so lovely for me and the grandmas-to-be..the baby was kind enough to even move for us!
 



Attached Files:







tmp_2674-Screenshot_2015-02-26-11-23-55485181741.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MnGmakes3

How is everyone doing with eating now? I've been craving lots of fresh fruits lately and it seems the more sour and tart, the better! Everything else from soups to sandwiches to a normal like meatloaf dinner just sounds blah.


----------



## NoRi2014

I am very sorry Eclaire!

Welcome Dandi!

I haven't been on much lately, but I am still here :) Can't believe I will be 14 weeks in only a few days. The morning sickness is almost gone, only a twinge of nausea maybe every other day or so. Almost feel pretty normal other than the bigger boobs and growing belly :) Still have a stuffy nose and nosebleeds. 

My hubby and I were looking over the recommended baby registry items-SO overwhelming!!! I don't even know where to begin. I would imagine we really don't need everything on the list, but how do we know what we will really use??? ugh.....

We have shared our news with almost everyone we wanted to at this point-still have hubby's work and a few more friends to tell. I was a little afraid to tell my boss, only because there is a possible promotion coming up and I didn't want them to not consider me because I will be gone for a few months later this year. It went well though! Everyone is so excited for us & it seems so much more real now that people know. 

I hope everyone is doing well and has a great weekend!!


----------



## JandJPlus1

My appetite finally started picking back up this week and I'm hungry a fair bit. I still get super bad cravings though and if I try to eat something other than the craving while I'm having the craving then I make myself Ill.. Now if the baby would just start craving salads and fruit again instead of Chinese and subway that would be great lol. Although because at my second appointment I had lost over 5.5 lbs since my first appointment my doctor has pretty much told me I can eat whatever I want. Which was the same rule I had with my son and even following that rule I only gained 13 lbs the entire pregnancy.


----------



## orionfox

So i have some great news...my appt with the maternity group went great. Getting my first ultrasound in two weeks. Had a very pleasant surprise today as i was able to get a sneak peak at baby as they have a small monitor. Looks like i will have a very active baby and he/she wouldnt stop moving about like crazy lol. Sooo cant wait for first ultrasound. Now this feels sooo real :) super excited now.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Orion that sounds lovely. Did you get to hear the heart beat?


----------



## orionfox

MnGmakes3 said:


> Orion that sounds lovely. Did you get to hear the heart beat?

No they just did a quick look...but it was really neat to see baby move around so much. Wouldnt stay still.


----------



## MnGmakes3

What is everyone up to this weekend? 

I just did some shopping and had lunch with a good friend, picked up the pup from his spa day and we're chilling together till hubby gets home. 
I feel so bloated since yesterday. Anyone have some good remedies?


----------



## orionfox

Im at a rhythmic gymnastics competition today :) My mom is here helping out and cant help but keep rubbing my belly lol. She is beyond excited for her first grandbaby. And ive just been on cloud 9 today ever since i saw our LO yesterday :)


----------



## jordypotpie

I'm so glad you got to see your little peanut orion! It is a magical experience isn't it??

Nausea here has been pretty bad the last 3 days but today has been a really good day so far. Nose is still pretty stuffy which is pretty much okay with me..I had a craving for pizza all week and finally got my fix lol..I crave hamburger quite a bit as well but every time I eat it I get really bad stomach aches. SO really hates going to the store all the time so I try and ignore most cravings the best I can. 

On a side note SO had his arbitration yesterday and from what I am gathering he feels it went great. We should find out in about 2 weeks what the arbitrators decision is. Hopefully he will grant him full back pay of almost two years and his job back. Personally I'd just be happy with his job back. Regardless of the outcome I am just glad we can finally move forward now. SO is in a much better mood than he has been in a while..like a huge weight has been lifted from his shoulders..I'm just so happy for him and so so proud for staying strong and keeping his head held high through all of this.

Tonight we are having several of his friends over and potentially their families for a little get together..which usually amounts to them eating and drinking a bunch of junk food and soda and playing magic the gathering for hours on end. When I first got with him if didn't even know what this was..once I was told I thought it was a little nerdy..then I was taught the game..and it is quite hard and full of strategy..I am always up for a good mental challenge myself! They play a style called EDH (no clue what it stands for) I don't like it so it won't be playing tonight. Can't wait until we can make the announcement to all of our friends.

My little bean got its first gift the other day. My great aunt Donna upon hearing the news decided to go out and get the baby a precious stuffed elephant. I found this incredibly heartwarming and sort of funny because just the day before we got the gift SO and I were discussing doing an elephant themed baby room. Guess this just confirms what we will be doing for a theme. Any one else put any thought into baby room themes?


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hey jordy! Hope your nausea stays away for good! I crave pizza every day lately lol. We even made our own last night but it was soooo bad :(
Your nursery theme is so cute. I was thhhhhhhees closer to going with elephants (we still might do sheets and some small decor) but lately I've really loved the Dr Suess "Oh the places you'll go" theme.. more with hot air balloons and something really whimsical. I can't wait to start decorating!


----------



## orionfox

Yes it definitely was very magical...i didnt have a great look, but i will get a better viewing during my 12 week ultrasound in a couple weeks. This was just an in office ultrasound, so it was a smaller screen and was harder to see baby fully. 

Our babies room theme is ocean/nemo. It is my favorite room to be in, and any time i want some alone time i go into there :)


----------



## orionfox

My mom already told me she bought baby a couple of small toys already that she happened to see. I told her " spoiling the baby already?" Lol.


----------



## mommasboys2

Eclaire I am so sorry to hear about your news. That is never something that is easy to deal with hugs!

I'm glad to hear everyone else is doing good!

Afm not much change here just feeling like poo all the time and staying tired. I go for my next appointment on the 9th and nb it is finally with the high risk doctor. I will be 11 weeks the so.hopefully we can get some good pictures of the babies.


----------



## Bing28

Hi everyone, sorry I've not been on much lately. I was really busy at work last week and so tired that I'd just sleep on the train to/from work! 

How is everyone doing? 

MnG - I'm still craving junk food at the moment. Healthy foods are just not appealing at all. I'm also finding sour foods help the nausea, so I've been drinking lots of cloudy lemonade and eating lots of sour sweets! 

I'm suffering from really bad bloatedness too. Peppermint tea is good for it but i can't stomach any hot drinks at the moment! :sick:

Nori - have you got any friends or family with little ones who can help you decide what you'll need? I'm lucky I have two sisters with children so I'll be asking them for their advise on most things. That's so exciting that everyone knows now. I can't wait to announce it to everyone else (only immediate family and my best friend knows at the moment). 

J&J - I'm jealous you didn't put on much weight during your previous pregnancy! I think I'm going to be one of those ladies that puts on loads of weight - especially if this craving of junk food carries on! :haha: 

Orion - I'm glad your first appointment went well! 

Jordypotpie - I'm glad your scan went well. And glad to hear your hubby's arbitration went well too. FX'd you both get the result your after. When will you find out? An elephant theme nursery sounds lovely. We've not really thought of a theme yet. We go on holiday in a couple of weeks so we're waiting until we get home before we start getting into the baby planning.

Mommasboys - I have my dating scan on the 9th too! Only 7 more days to go! 

Babifever - I'm glad your scan went well. I'm rubbish at reading scan pictures so I have no idea what to look at to see the genitals. Do you mind what you have? 

Dandi - have you had any more spotting? How is the hunger now? Im slowly feeling less hungry now (I previously had to eat every couple of hours) so I hope it doesn't last too much longer for you. 

Afm - On Saturday me and hubby went shopping on Saturday. He wanted a new suit for my BFF wedding in June. We saw a nice one which he may get. Then we treated ourselves to some lunch seeing as it was payday. We went to a Carribean restaurant. It was yummy. Then on Sunday we just did housework and sat in front of the TV all afternoon! 

Last night I had a really bizarre dream...I dreamt I was Anastasia in 50 shades of grey (not seen the film, only read the books when they first came out.) As you can imagine I woke up feeling very very :devil: it must be because we haven't had :sex: for a few weeks because I've been feeling too sick and tired! I must be getting withdrawal symptoms! :haha: But I think the MS is slowly on its way out now as I've been vomiting less over the past few days so fingers crossed we can get back to business soon! Although I think I'll be slightly disappointed now after my dream! :rofl:


----------



## littleone1993

Feeling so very sick again!

I'm 11 weeks now and it bloody should bugger off back to where it came from (hopefully into the abyss!!!) 

My next scan is on the 11th which seems so long away but im popping into work again tomorrow so im going to try and use the sonicade. It should work now but we shall see!!! Ill probably get lots of eye rolling!


----------



## Dandi

I had some light spotting again Thursday and Saturday mornings, but so light that I almost wouldn't even call it spotting. I'm too panicked about it at this point, but I did call the doctor Thursday just for peace of mind, but the nurse never called be back. I have my first scan tomorrow though so it will either bring good news or bad. I'm just staying positive and hopeful that we'll see a strong heartbeat and all is well. 

The hunger has slowed down a bit. I'm still starving as soon as I wake up in the mornings, but I'm less hungry throughout the day and evening. I think it's because as soon as I eat I feel sick. Not MS type sick, just as if I shouldn't have eaten. I also have no appetite for healthy food, which is horrible. I'm going to have to make myself eat right this week even though I don't want it. 

Hope everyone is doing well and chugging along! Be glad for every day that goes well!


----------



## babifever

@bing either way I will be happy, but my chosen sex is a little girl. I already have a son, but ill be happy with boy. Can't wait to get back Harmony results back!! Ha, ha about the dream!

has anyone else took the Harmony test?

@dandi, I'm in Georgia too. Also I have Been spotting since last Saturday. They tell me I have a small hemorrhage from implantation. Hope all is well with you.


----------



## MnGmakes3

I'd really love for the hunger to go away as well. I had a HUGE tub of fruit earlier (2 hours ago) and within 20 mins I'm starving again. Munching on cereal is not cutting it right now :hissy:
Yesterday I ate like a normal person (bfast, lunch, dinner) and didn't have a problem. .. what gives??


----------



## jordypotpie

Mng- I love the Dr. Seuss theme! I pretty much ate a large pizza to myself in a two day span lol. The nausea over the past like 4 days has gone almost completely away. Only a couple times at most do I feel even slightly sick in a day. Are you still craving pizza? I woke up yesterday from a nap and wanted carrot cake the rest of the day..finally got it and only ate a few bites lol.

Orion- I love the ocean/Nemo theme too. So many great ideas! My mom hasn't purchased any baby items yet..but I'm sure she will start soon enough lol.

Bing-we should know in anywhere from 2 weeks to 2 months. This arbitrator tends to make a decision in 2 weeks..hoping he does this with this case too as it is a pretty cut and dry one.. you'll think of a theme soon enough..elephants are my absolute favorite animal and they go perfectly male or female..seemed like an easy enough decision to me just hoping SO doesn't change his mind hah.

Has anyone looked into a site called everydayfamily? Apparently they send you free samples of baby items and your subscription is free..I'm strongly thinking about doing it. But then..I've never been one to say no to free.

Going to lunch with SO and his family tomorrow. Super excited as we have decided on Mexican food..which I've also been craving. His mom got me maternity bra while she was out shopping and oh my goodness it is like....wearing a cloud. So so so grateful for it. I've also decided SO's mom will be in the room for labor..it would seem wrong if she werent.


----------



## MnGmakes3

I LOVE my maternity bra!!!! And my Madela sleeping bra.. so so comfy I could wear them all day long. 

I ended up having pizza yesterday but then today it just doesn't sound good. Nothing sounds good....Like at all. I've made 3 different things to eat and I haven't finished anything. I feel like a prisoner in my own body. The only thing I know for sure is that hubby is loving all the left overs haha


----------



## jordypotpie

I'm thinking about making a small batch of french toast myself..idk..just sounds really good..but then idk if the egg gets cooked all the way..so not sure if it is safe


----------



## MnGmakes3

french toast is totally ok! It's not like you're eating raw egg whites, right? Enjoy!! :)


----------



## jordypotpie

Yeah but I just read that cinnamon is known to trigger miscarriages..feeling totally paranoid now


----------



## MnGmakes3

I think youd have to eat TONS of cinnamon to bring that on. Just like pineapple had bromelien in it but I'd have to eat gallons of it to trigger a m/c. I've been eating it for 3 days now and everything is ok. ...1 teaspoon of cinnamon won't harm anything.


----------



## jordypotpie

Thank you so much for the reassutlrance! I've really been wanting french toast


----------



## Bing28

Littleone - I hope your MS eases off soon! :flower: 

Dandi - how did your scan go? 

Babifever - what is a harmony test? 

MnG - I was at my most hungry between weeks 8 and 10, so fingers crossed you've only got a couple more weeks of it. 

Jordypotpie - Yes maternity bras are AMAZING! I hope your Mexican food was nice! I love Fajitas soooo much! 

Afm - I ordered some clothes for my holiday online yesterday which arrived today - a pair of maternity shorts and also a couple of Tankinis (to hide my growing belly!). I'm so excited, I can't wait for 3 weeks off work and doing nothing but sitting on a beach sunbathing! :happydance:


----------



## Dandi

Unfortunately my scan didn't go well and I'm scheduled for a d&c tomorrow. It's been a hard day but I have faith in God's plan.

Wishing you all the very best in the months to come and I'll be checking in on how everyone is doing!


----------



## Bing28

I'm so sorry to hear that Dandi. :sad1: I'm wishing you and your family lots of :hugs: at this difficult time. I really hope you get your sticky bean soon. :flower:


----------



## babifever

Dandi said:


> Unfortunately my scan didn't go well and I'm scheduled for a d&c tomorrow. It's been a hard day but I have faith in God's plan.
> 
> Wishing you all the very best in the months to come and I'll be checking in on how everyone is doing!

wishing you the best, sorry for your loss


----------



## JandJPlus1

Sorry for your loss Dandi.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Prayers to you Dandi. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Eclaire

Dandi, I know how hard this is. Pm me if you would like to talk. It is easier to have someone to commiserate with. :hugs:


----------



## Eclaire

I hope it is okay if I continue to stalk. I want so much to see you ladies continue on with healthy pregnancies.


----------



## orionfox

Sorry to hear that Dandi.....and yes Eclaire you are most welcome to keep stalking :)


----------



## Bing28

Of course you can stalk us Eclaire! I hope you and your family are doing okay? :hugs:


----------



## Bing28

Hehe...just on the train to work and been watching some guy put his make up on for the past 20 minutes! :haha: He spends longer putting his make-up on than I do putting mine on! :rofl:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Eclaire, I think it's so sweet of you to continue on with us. I hope you and your family have a lot of support. How are you doing?


----------



## Eclaire

After a difficult weekend, I feel like we are finally starting to recover. All of us have been emotional and quick to tears. The hardest part was having my daughter point and say ow each time I used the toilet.

I had a scan on Monday which showed a complete miscarriage. Otherwise they said everything looks good and I am free to try again with my next cycle. My midwife feels that I don't need anything special to carry a pregnancy to term. But since this is two losses in a row the want to monitor me a little closer next time with beta, progesterone checks and early scans to make sure everything is progressing normally. I was told if I have another loss, then my insurance will cover the cost of additional testing.

I have only told two friends, who knew about the pregnancy about the loss. We haven't told any family, because they didn't even know we were trying. We are still debating involving our families. The hard part is that I have to see some of my family on Saturday at a baby shower for my nephew's girlfriend. She is 19 and expecting their oops baby in early April. I just really hope I can keep it together and be happy for them.

I hope all of you are doing well and seeing the end of ms. Exciting times are ahead for all of you.


----------



## orionfox

I really hope elcair that you dont have to go through another loss.

Afm I got my doppler today (dh is picking it up from the post office)...cant wait to hear baby's heartbeat tonight :) It will be a magical evening as it will be the first time we hear it. Now I just want these next 7 days to go by fast so that i can have my scan :)


----------



## mommasboys2

Dandi I am so sorry for your loss hugs.

Eclarie I'm glad you are feeling a little better a loss is never something easy to deal with. After 3 myself I still find myself worrying and checking every time I use the restroom. Still praying for positive things for you!

Orion I didn't know you could use one if those dopplers so early! Let us know how it goes I may need to check on getting one. ;)

Bing how are you doing hun?


----------



## JandJPlus1

My goodness my son is such a mommy suck lately. I thought he had finally gotten over it, but nope! Haha.


----------



## NoRi2014

Hi ladies! I am sorry for your loss Dandi. Continue to trust in God's plan.

Eclaire-it is very thoughtful of you to continue on with us! I hope you have a healthy sticky bean very soon!

Bing-I have 2 sister in laws that offered to help us when we are ready to register for baby items. They brought over some maternity clothes last weekend-thank goodness!!! I totally didn't want to spend $ on a bunch of new clothes just yet lol I am thinking I will be busting out the maternity pants very soon!

Does anyone have suggestions for some good bras throughout pregnancy?? 

I just want to tell you ladies I am very grateful for your kindness and sharing! It is so nice to be able to get advice and go through this wonderfully exciting time of ups and downs with you!!:hugs:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Nori- I've purchased about 7 sleeping brash in 3 different brands and so far I highly, HIGHLY recommend the Madela sleeping bra. It's soo comfy and stretchy, plus it's supportive enough to to Smythe cup size so that's a HUGE perk. The others I got was motherhood maternity brand and I can't stand how tight the band is, plus the stitching is too itchy on the front and back on my shoulder blades.
I will be buying me of the Madela brand for sure!


----------



## orionfox

mommasboys2 said:


> Dandi I am so sorry for your loss hugs.
> 
> Eclarie I'm glad you are feeling a little better a loss is never something easy to deal with. After 3 myself I still find myself worrying and checking every time I use the restroom. Still praying for positive things for you!
> 
> Orion I didn't know you could use one if those dopplers so early! Let us know how it goes I may need to check on getting one. ;)
> 
> Bing how are you doing hun?

Yes Ive heard of people hearing babys heartbeat on one between 9-10weeks but some found it hard to find. It took me a bit to find where our lo was hiding and Had to do a bit of comparing with My heartbeat as it was hard at first to tell if it indeed was a fast heartbeat. But we are pretty darn sure it was baby as i had the probe way far on my right side. It was awesome to hear baby. Its definitely better to wait until around 11 weeks to use one as you can find baby pretty fast. Baby was about 130bpm as per the screen display :)


----------



## jordypotpie

I got a maternity bra by a brand called bali if I remember correctly..it feels like you're wearing a cloud. 

So a couple weeks ago I had an interview with a local school district and I went in on Tuesday to see if they've put any thought into hiring me. She handed me employment paperwork and said to turn it in Thursday and I will be on the on call list starting today! Leaving in just a few to turn in the paperwork..I'm so excited!


----------



## JandJPlus1

I have the Playtex nursing bras and that's pretty much what I wear, that and a sports bra. I'm comfy all the time lol. I only put on a real bra when I care about how my boobs look. Lol.


----------



## babifever

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...ried-minds-pics-hgc-fhr-etc.html#post35047177


----------



## MnGmakes3

How are we all doing lately????

I'm excited to be 9 weeks along today. Just one more month till the 2nd tri! :yipee:


----------



## jordypotpie

So happy and excited for you mng! Everytime I see that I'm getting close to 11 weeks I feel giddy and excited I couldn't wait to hit 9 weeks. Feels like that was just yesterday. Seems like time is flying. I had my first day of work yesterday (friday) it was a really easy and splendid day. This job is an amazing one. After work I spent the rest of the day with SO at the local magic shop..we didn't get home until well after 10 at night..I got home and curled up in bed and balled I was so tired. He was so kind..made me dinner and brought it to me in bed. Today was another tiring day spent it out amazing about with SO's sister..amazing good part of which we spent at the beach..the weather here has been so sunny and cheerful lately..even the bumblebees are out and hard at work


----------



## orionfox

Yay for you mng....weds i wil be 12 weeks and will be finally able to spread the news. I know its very normal, but i cant help but feel anxious about my first scan on weds. I know baby is all good and i know was doing good during the mini scan, but i cant help it.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Orion. . How did you decide to share the news?


----------



## orionfox

Ive made up a cute photo to post as mine and dh's cover photo on facebook. It has baby booties and baby toys along with Sept written underneath in blue gems. And then i also included a purple and a blue soother so that it also becomes a guessing game as to what we may be having.


----------



## MnGmakes3

I love it! So cute! 

I managed to talk H into pics this weekend so we'll be doing that on Sunday! I'm so excited. .... what does one wear for such pictures?


----------



## Bing28

My battery is almost dead on my mobile but just a quick one to update you all that I had my Dating scan today. I measured ahead at 13 weeks and my EDD changed to 14th September. Everything is absolutely fine. I shed a little tear when I saw my little bean! :haha:

I'll post a picture soon. Xx


----------



## Bing28

Here he/she is:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## orionfox

Awww so cute...i will definitely be sharing a pic of my lil bean on weds. Cant wait to see him/her. Isnt it wonderful to get to see them? You cant help but love that cute lil face that one day you will be giving lots of kisses to.


----------



## mommasboys2

Bing he/she is adorable! What was the heart rate today? So glad things are going good for you!

Orion you most definitely have to post pictures!

MnG I completely understand your excitement! I can't wait to hit 12 weeks so maybe my worries will go away a little!

Afm I went to the high risk doctor today and had another scan done. They only saw one baby today so it looks like one twin didn't make it. On a brighter note though our little bean was waving and flipping around in there like crazy. His/Her heart beat was 170 today which they said was very good. Now just one more week until I reach 12 weeks and I may can feel a little better and not worry so much. They also changed my due date back to September 29th which lines up exactly the same as my lmp.
 



Attached Files:







Message_1425927150196-1.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 1









Message_1425927133726-1.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 0









Message_1425927115735-1.jpg
File size: 22.1 KB
Views: 1









Message_1425927094077-1.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 0


----------



## NoRi2014

Very cute pic Bing!

Orion-that sounds like a very cute picture and idea for sharing the good news :)

I hope everyone else is doing well tonight! Mng-sometimes it feels like the weeks drag on-especially on weeks with dr appointments! It will get here soon for you :)


----------



## Pinkee

I've been out the loop for along time.

How is everyone? 

Orion- I still get anxious every scan/appt I always Hold my breath until I hear or see a hb. 

Bing- so cute!


Afm we paid to have an early scan and found out we're having a daughter!


----------



## babifever

Pinkee said:


> Afm we paid to have an early scan and found out we're having a daughter!

congrats


----------



## Emski51

Congrats bing and what a lovely pic I was bumped ahead a whole 7 days at my dating scan !!! 

Good luck for Wednesday Orion it will be a wonderful day xx

And so glad you are doing well mng its so nice to stalk you guys and see that your all doing so well !! 

And congrats to all the other ladies here who I did not get time to spend with in the tww


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mommas- I'm sorry to hear about the twin. How are got doing? :hugs:

Thanks for the words of encouragement ladies! I have my first prenatal in less than an hour. I'm excited to see what they have to say Though I know there's no US at today's appt Boooo :(

Have a great day girls!


----------



## jordypotpie

Mng-Good luck at your appointment!

Mommas- sorry about the loss of one but also congrats as the other is doing so great!

Orion- I love the idea you have for fb. I will be keeping an eye out for that change!

Bing- your LO is looking beautiful and perfect! This is such an amazing experience!


----------



## mommasboys2

MnG Thanks hun I am ok. My doctor had told us not to get to excited about the twins because a lot of times one doesn't make it. So we have been prepared for it the whole time. I'm just glad that one of our little miracles is still hanging on strong. Now if the next 29 weeks will just hurry up lol. Let us know how your appointment goes today.

Jordy Thank you!


----------



## orionfox

Thanks jordy...yeah i cant wait for tomorrow and wish it got here sooner. I just want to tell everyone and see my lo doing great.


----------



## babifever

Hey everyone


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hey fever. .. how are you doing?


----------



## orionfox

Well the day has finally come...im excited but very nervous. Keep your fx that this scan goes fantastic and baby is as healthy as can be.


----------



## Eclaire

Bing and mommas your little beans are looking so cute!

How we're your appointments Mng and Orion?

Hello to all of the uniteers! Is everyone doing well and feeling good?


----------



## orionfox

My apt isnt until this afternoon but will def update on it later :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

My appointment went well. Lots of info I didn't know about. I also have the option to sign up for pre birth classes and I think H and I will most likely take those so we know what to expect as far as delivery. 

I had to call off work today. I felt fine all morning until I stood up to go shower. I got really faint, very, very sweaty, my heart was racing and had the overall feeling like I was going to puke and/ or poop my brains out... like food poisoning onset. Shortly after that subsided I had major cramps which are still ongoing. 
I called the OB who said if I wasn't spotting that I probably just have a stomach bug. I still feel really crappy even though I haven't vomited. .. .. is this what MS feels like? :shrug:


----------



## orionfox

Ok so my apt went fantastic and baby looks soooo cute. Didnt get the pictures but im thinking i should be able to get a copy once my maternity dr has seen them. Tech didnt say anything was wrong with baby, so i will have to see what the dr says on the 27th. But baby looked fine so im not worried a bit. I finally got to spread my news to everyone and they are super excited.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Orion, so glad to hear baby is doing well and you can finally share your great news! :)


----------



## orionfox

Yeah im soooo happy i made it to 12 weeks :) It feels like a giant weight taken off my shoulders.


----------



## mommasboys2

Orion so glad to hear baby is doing great and can't wait to see pics of your little one.


----------



## jordypotpie

So happy for you orion! 

I've had a slight yellowish/greenish discharge the past couple days..after googling most say that unless there is itching burning or an odor with it it isn't any cause for alarm. I get some slight discomfort once every other day or so mostly just stuff stretching I'm sure. I plan on mentioning it at my appointment the 24th. I don't think it's after nursing but it is definitely odd to see when I wipe.


----------



## mommasboys2

Jordy I have had that since I was around 8 weeks and my doctor said changes in discharge is just part of pregnancy and creating the mucous plug. Tmi but sometimes it is even like ewcm with the yellow tint to it. If you are burning, itching or it has a smell though I'd definitely ask your ob about it just to make sure. Hope this helps a little!


----------



## jordypotpie

Helps me tons mommas! There is no itching burning or odor..just the odd color. Glad it isn't anything to worry about!


----------



## Bing28

Hi ladies, how is everyone? 

Sorry I've not been around much. I'm really busy at work this week as it's my last week at work before I am off on annual leave for 3 weeks. I have been reading along with everyone's posts, ive just had no time to post myself

MnG/Orion - I'm glad your appointments went okay :thumbup:

Mommas - I'm so sorry to hear you lost one of your twins. :( at least you still have one miracle to look forward to! :) 

Thanks for everyone's comments regarding my scan pic. It all seems very real now! 

Eclaire - nice to hear from you. How are you doing? 

Emski - how are you? Not long for you now! Are you excited? 

Jordypotpie - I have had lots of changes in CM. As everyone said, as long as your not red, sore and itchy down there I'm sure it's fine! 

Afm - I have 6 more days to go until I'm out of the danger zone from getting chickenpox :happydance: no spots yet so fingers crossed they stay away for another 6 days! Then we go on holiday a week today to Cuba for 2 weeks. I really can't wait for a bit of relaxation, sitting on the beach, reading a good book. Oh and we got a Moses Basket yesterday! A neighbour have it to us for free which was nice.

Xx


----------



## Bing28

Pinkee - how are you? Yay for team pink! :pink: Have you thought of any names yet? 

Nori - nice to hear from you. How are you doing! Yes the weeks/days definately drag when you have an upcoming appointment! :)


----------



## NoRi2014

Bing-hope you have a great time :) I am hoping the hubby and I can fit in some time away in a few months. 

Orion-glad your apt went well.

Eclaire-so nice to hear from you, I hope you are doing okay.

Mng-I am planning on sending in our registration this week for classes this summer. I want to make sure we get the days that work for our schedules and not sure how many people sign up for them.

I am doing very well, almost feel normal lol

Had apt yesterday afternoon. 15wks 3 days today. Heart rate 156bpm and baby moving around like crazy (we could hear the thumping in the doppler). Very happy things are going well.

Next will be the big scan right around 20 weeks!! Can't believe it, things are going so quickly.

I hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## Emski51

Hi 

I am well other than I am starting to get uncomftable I excited but also very scared about him coming in the next 12 weeks. Time has gone so quickly I can't believe mist of you ladies are nearly into your 2nd tri this year already seems to be flying by !!! I only have 5 weeks left of work:happydance:

Oh only 6 days left I have my fingers crossed you stay spot free


----------



## MnGmakes3

Anyone else getting out of breath easily? 
I took the pup for a walk yesterday and had to stop across the street! It's a little incline but still, i was so shocked how I could barely breathe. I could just imagine how walking up stairs is going to go in the later months :-/


----------



## Emski51

@ MnG yes I got out of breath quite early on just walking was like omg !! I am now out of breath walking up the stairs and I have the 3rd tri waddle lol you have all of this to come !!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski51 said:


> @ MnG yes I got out of breath quite early on just walking was like omg !! I am now out of breath walking up the stairs and I have the 3rd tri waddle lol you have all of this to come !!!

I can't believe how quick the time went for you! Holy crap! Is your nursery all finished? Pics please! :)


----------



## Emski51

Nursery just needs the finishing touches and its done :) we brought the new car last weekend as we normally drive a 3 door fiesta so we have had to get a proper 5 door family car its all becoming really real I will take some pics of the nursery and let you guys see :)


----------



## orionfox

Yes i too find im getting out of breath easily...i can even feel it in my legs when i walk lots.


----------



## jordypotpie

Anyone still getting cramps like once a day?


----------



## Bing28

MnGmakes3 said:


> Anyone else getting out of breath easily?
> I took the pup for a walk yesterday and had to stop across the street! It's a little incline but still, i was so shocked how I could barely breathe. I could just imagine how walking up stairs is going to go in the later months :-/

Me me me!!! My Asthma has been really bad the last few weeks too. I'm dreading what it will be like in the 3rd tri!


----------



## Bing28

jordypotpie said:


> Anyone still getting cramps like once a day?

I've been getting cramps every so often, but not every day. I think cramps are normal as everything is stretching.


----------



## Bing28

After a busy week at work I've finally finished and now have 3 weeks off :happydance: :wohoo: :dance: :headspin: :loopy: 

Nori - I hope you get that vacation before LO arrives. I'm so glad your scan went well. I have my 20 week scan on 28th April. 

Emski - I am already counting down the months until I finish work...5 months to go! :haha:


----------



## orionfox

Hope you have fun on your time off bing. I dont get time off until the easter long weekend. My 20 week scan is May 4th. It will be a nice early bday gift for dh as his bday is may 24.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Ladies, please say a prayer for bean and for me today.
I had some bleeding last night and decided (for my sanity) to head to the ER. After extensive BW, urine specimen and an US they diagnosed me with a threatened m/c. 
We did get to see baby and his/her HR was 169, however I'm still so so scared that something is going to happen. :cry:
I had some more bleeding again this morning and have been ordered to stay off my feet and drink fluids. 
It took so long for H and I to get to this point I don't know what I'll do if something bad happens.
Positive thoughts are appreciated!


----------



## Emski51

MnG sending all the positive thoughts I can your way you and your little bean are in my prayers take it easy and rest up this weekend xxx :hugs:


----------



## NoRi2014

Mng-sending thoughts and prayers your way. Try to just follow their orders of staying off your feet. I imagine you will call your Dr. first thing Monday...please keep us updated as you can. :hugs:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Thanks girls. I've been napping with pup and can't wait for hubby to get home. 
I wiped some brown earlier (3hrs ago) and haven't had any since so I'm hoping that's the last of it. 
Trying to stay positive and focus on the good :) 
You girls are the best :hugs:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Just wanted to share the pic of bean from last night. 
I forgot to mention he was measuring plus 1 day so I've been focusing on that instead of the intermittent spotting.
 



Attached Files:







2015-03-14 14.58.24.jpg
File size: 31 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Bing28

MnG - sending lots of positive thoughts your way. Just make sure you follow doctors orders and stay off your feet. I really have everything crossed for you both that everything turns out fine. :hugs: :flower:


----------



## jordypotpie

Mng- you and your bean are in my thoughts and prayers! Any update?


----------



## MnGmakes3

The only update is that i do still have cramps but haven't had any more spotting (red or otherwise) since earlier in the day. Praying its all over.


----------



## jordypotpie

I am praying for you. Please keep us posted. I'm feeling very anxious for you


----------



## mommasboys2

:hugs: MnG I am praying for you and your little bean!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Thank you again girls. It means the world to me! 
I ordered a doppler a few days ago on ebay so hopefully it'll be here by mid week!

Also, it dawned on me earlier today that I had an internal check for Stds at my first prenatal (4 days ago)... I'm thinking it's possible that could have caused the bleeding. *IF* that's true then I should have spotting again in a few days from the cervical check they did last night in the ER.


----------



## orionfox

Fx for you mng...yes anything internal exam wise can cause bleeding if the cervix is easily irritated. Its a reason why some get bleeding after sex. So it is a possibility that may have caused it.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Happy Sunday ladies. We're off to go shopping and then take some baby announcement pics. I was planning on making it official (in fb land) this week but with what's happened I think we may wait the extra 2 weeks now. 
What's everyone else got planned today?


----------



## Bing28

MnGmakes3 said:


> Happy Sunday ladies. We're off to go shopping and then take some baby announcement pics. I was planning on making it official (in fb land) this week but with what's happened I think we may wait the extra 2 weeks now.
> What's everyone else got planned today?

MnG - make sure you take it easy and don't do too much. Have you had any more spotting/cramps? 

It's Mothering Sunday in the UK today. So we're just having a lazy day in front of the TV and sorting a few bits out for the holiday. Hubby bought me a card "From the Bump on Mother's Day". :) 

Has anyone else been suffering from headaches? I've had one nearly every day for the last week. It's a dull pain at the front of my head and is getting really irritating. I'm not sure if I should get it looked at before we go away?


----------



## NoRi2014

Mng-any more spotting? Hopefully it ended and was just from the exam like you said. Praying all is well, take it easy.


Bing-that was very sweet of your husband :) I have had headaches off and on for a few weeks, but I have read it's normal at this point in the pregnancy. I am not sure about having them daily though.

I am still feeling almost normal. I had a really bad nosebleed the other night ...I was a little upset by something someone said though, so maybe that contributed a little to it. I know I am extra sensitive now, but I would like to think that others that have had children would know things to say and not to say to a pregnant woman. It was a relative and she stopped over the other night, almost the first comment was, oh you've got a belly already. I said yes, the dr. said part of it was from things shifting around, ie-intestines, etc....and she just chuckled and said, never heard that before. I took it like she thought I shouldn't have a belly yet or something. I know she didn't mean it in a bad way, but it upset me nonetheless. :cry:

Anyway....I am thinking this is a good week to make a trip to the store and start deciding on a theme for the nursery. Hubby is just very busy working at the new house every weekend so that we can move soon, so we are limited on when we can go. We will just have to pick a day and make some time to go. We did get signed up for our birthing classes this weekend. Something to look forward to this summer. 

I hope everyone is doing well and feeling good:thumbup:


----------



## MnGmakes3

I haven't had any spotting since last night. Thank you ladies for your well wishes and support! ! 

Bing your hubby is super sweet to do that. How cute! 

Nori- I haven't had any headaches except yesterday but I'm attributing it to laying on the couch all damn day. 
Have you thought about nursery themes? Are you moving far from where you are now?


----------



## NoRi2014

MnGmakes3 said:


> I haven't had any spotting since last night. Thank you ladies for your well wishes and support! !
> 
> Bing your hubby is super sweet to do that. How cute!
> 
> Nori- I haven't had any headaches except yesterday but I'm attributing it to laying on the couch all damn day.
> Have you thought about nursery themes? Are you moving far from where you are now?

I am glad you are doing better Mng-that's great news! We are moving about 20 miles from where we are at now. So, not too far, but at least outside of the city and to a bigger house :) I haven't really looked at themes yet-only browsed a few online...I don't know if we should go with one like a Disney or Noah's Ark theme or stick with animals or shapes. I guess once we start looking we will figure out what we like:)


----------



## JandJPlus1

With my son and with this baby so far I had almost daily headaches. It is worth getting checked out though because headaches that don't go away and migraines can be a sign of preeclampsia/high blood pressure. It can also be completely normal though. :)


----------



## jordypotpie

I've just gotten the start of a headache and feel quite dizzy. Laying down and drinking water while I try and fall asleep is what I'm doing.

Glad you are doing better mng!


----------



## MnGmakes3

My doppler came in!! :yipee: After 15 mins I finally found him/her! HR still about 169. Hurray! I'll feel better from here on out being able to check up on little bean :)

Anyone else going to get a doppler or have one already?


----------



## Bing28

Yah, I'm so happy for you MnG! :wohoo: 

I'm not sure if I'm going to get a doppler yet. I might do as we've not actually heard the heartbeat yet. Only seen it flicker on the screen. 

I got my NT scan results today and they came back as a low risk for Down's syndrome. :) However my blood test showed one of my hormone levels was low which can affect the babies growth so they have scheduled me for another scan at 34 weeks to check its growth. I'm not too worried though as the same thing happened for my sister and I was 4 days ahead at my 12 week scan. 

I had a lovely day off work today...had a lie in and then had my hair done. It feels so nice to get my roots done and I feel normal again :haha:

Oh and I rang my midwife about my headaches. She said to make sure I'm well hydrated and if they are bad take paracetamol. Then if I still have them when I get back from holiday to get my blood pressure checked!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## JandJPlus1

I have a Doppler. I've used it since 9 weeks but I didn't find a heartbeat until 10 weeks. I use it every few days still because waiting a month to hear it at the doctors appointments is brutal. :)


----------



## babifever

Glad your doing better mng!


----------



## orionfox

Well im officially in the second tri now at 13 weeks today :) Cant believe how time has flew by so fast. Next thing i know my little peanut will be here :)


----------



## Bing28

Yah...that's great news Orion! 

Anyway I'm off on my holiday now so I won't be around for 2 weeks! I hope everyone has a great fortnight. Speak to you all when I'm home! 

Xx


----------



## JandJPlus1

Have a great holiday Bing, we will miss you!


----------



## jordypotpie

I've felt nauseous most of today. Blehhh..had to cut up 60+ grapefruits today at work..needless to say I got a blister and it tore open..hasn't stopped throbbing since it happened this morning. Looking forward to the weekend..really want to sleep in and rest up.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Have a great time Bing!!


----------



## orionfox

Have a great time Bing

Sorry that happened to you Jordy. I too cant wait for the weekend.


----------



## mommasboys2

Bing have loads of fun while gone!

MnG how are you doing?

Orion is it tomorro when you go back to the doctor or am I just crazy thinking you said the 20th?

Afm is anyone else 12+ weeks and still getting sick? I had horrible all day sickness up until 10 weeks and have been fine for a couple of weeks now. Then last night I ate some ranch dip with chips and have been sick to my stomach every since. :-# I just feel awful and could sleep all day if I was able. Speaking of sleep the fatigue has not worn off either like I assumed it would. I didn't experience any of this with my two successful pregnancies they were very smootgh
smooth sailing so to speak lol.


----------



## orionfox

Mommas- I have my next appt on the 27th so you are close lol. It will be nice as my mom is coming to that prenatal, so she will get to hear more about how baby is doing when we go over the us pics. She was there at the us as well. Its her very first grandbaby as well as on dh side. So this will be one very spoiled baby lol.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mommas- I'm doing good. I would say I'm great except I'm getting really bad pelvic pain that's getting worse daily. This morning is to the point effete I'm limping and it feels like my left hip can pop out any second. 
Im sorry you're not feeling so good after eating. Same thing has been happening to me lately after dinner..I just feel so blah that I dont want to look at food again. 

We finally made it FB official last night. I got our pics back from the photographer and they came out so good I couldn't wait any more :haha:

Orion- how's the land of 2nd tri? make sure you leave plenty of space for us! :)


----------



## orionfox

Mng- Its been great. I can already feel a slight bump forming but nothing actually that noticeable with my pooch lol. Oh i will def leave lots of room for you ladies.


----------



## mommasboys2

So bummed out and worried! I woke up this morning to pink spotting when I wiped. :cry: The doctor seen me right away and we found the heartbeat immediately but he said that if I am having a miscarriage there is nothing he can do. Which I alreadt knew that of course, but he didn't even try to figure out where the bleeding was coming from. He said to just keep my regular appointment Wednesday unless the bleeding got heavier. I'm so heartbroken and just confused as to what is going to happen. Just when I stop worrying so much because I made it to 12 weeks this happens. :wacko:


----------



## orionfox

Mommas did you just recently have sex? That can cause bleeding from the cervix. Most times since its still early a small amount of bleeding is normal and often isnt something bad. Fx that baby is still ok.


----------



## mommasboys2

Orion we had sex two nights ago but I would assume that I would've started bleeding before today but who knows. He found the heart beat right away with the doppler but that didn't make m w feel any better not knowing why I am bleeding. My first miscarriage was at 11 weeks 5 days so I am just terrified at this point thinking the worst is going to happen yet again.


----------



## orionfox

Yeah who knows...lets just hope its nothing wrong with baby. You've already been through one loss, so hoping this baby is a fighter.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mommas... how are you doing? any more bleeding? Hopefully baby is doing is snug as a bug in a rug :)


----------



## mommasboys2

MnG I am ok just trying to take it easy. The spotting is only when I wipe and tmi but it is a pinkish/brown mixed spotting. Reminds me of what I have a few hours before my actual period starts. I am having some pretty painful cramps near my right ovary which is where my corpus luteum cyst is so I'm wondering if maybe that could be it. I'm really just grasping at straws right now.

How are you doing today?


----------



## MnGmakes3

I wish I could give you my fetal doppler to rest your mind. 
I didn't believe my doctor (cause what do they know lol) but if it helps he said if it's not enough blood to fill a pad every hour then it's most likely not a MC.
I hope that gives you a little piece of mind. 
Drink plenty of water and take advantage of couch time...seriously, have hubby wait on you ;)


----------



## mommasboys2

Thank you! We did hear the babies heart beat yesterday, but if I had some where I could go to buy a doppler I would get one just to know it's still there daily lol. I have been on the couch all day and water is all I have been able to drink for weeks now so that's a good thing. If it gets any worse before Wednesday I will definitely be back at the doctor or er. Just praying at this point that my baby is a strong one we've come to far to lose this fight now.


----------



## NoRi2014

Mommas-hoping things are okay with you and all is well with baby.

Hope you have a great time Bing!

Mng-I am glad you are doing better, making it facebook official is a fun way to share the news :) What kind of picture did you post? (sorry if you already said and I missed it) 

I am doing well, didn't sleep well last night-had a lot of pain in my hips and low back. We have a waterbed right now and it's just not enough support and makes it really hard for me to shift positions and even get out of bed in the morning sometimes. Hubby said we could put a regular mattress in the frame for the time being and when we move in a couple of months we are planning on getting a new bed/mattress anyway. So I went to look at some mattresses today, hopefully we can get one soon. I am feeling all kinds of little flutters-or at least I think that's what they are. It's hard to know since it's all new, but it feels like butterflies flying around in my lower belly and sometimes like little flickers. I don't go back to the dr til april 10th for our big scan. We did finally decide on booking a "babymoon" so that's exciting :) I will be around 25-26 weeks then so hopefully will still feel good. I can't wait to just relax with hubby and enjoy the beach!!!:happydance:

I hope everyone else is doing well and enjoying the March madness going on :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Here's some of the pics we used for the announcement. I love how they came out. 

Nori- where are you going on your babymoon? We're going to go back to Riviera Maya...just can't decide when...ideally I'd like to be under the 6 month mark. 

Mommas- how are you doing?
 



Attached Files:







PhotoGrid_1426795826142.jpg
File size: 50.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommasboys2

Thank you Nori 

MnG those are absolutely adorable!

Afm the spotting was gone as of late last night so praying it stays away. I have been having sharp pains down the when standing today so hoping that it's just streching and nothing bad.


----------



## MnGmakes3

That's awesome that the spotting is gone. Yay! 
Hope it's smooth sailing for all of us through the 2nd and 3rd tri's. Can't believe how quick time is flying by!!


----------



## jordypotpie

I can't believe I am 13 weeks today..time has flown by so fast!


----------



## mommasboys2

Mng no more spotting so hopefully it that was just some random thing. Now I have an awful cold and to top it off my kids are out of school for spring break so they are bored bc momma is sick to go anywhere. I made my appointment yesterday for my 3D gender scan I go the 11th I'm supper excited. I will only be 15 weeks 4 days but she said that is actually a perfect time ans if they can't tell I will come back for free. Something else to count down the days to lol.

Jordy this 13 weeks has gone by faster than I expected!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Time is definitely flying!! I thought I'd never get to be a lime and here it is almost 12 weeks now!! 

The 11th is my birthday so I'm biased that it's a great day to have a gender scan. How exciting! :yipee:


----------



## babifever

Haven't been posting much here. I have a journal so basically making sure I record milestones there, etc. 

14+1 today. Went for a check up yesterday and doc could not find the heartbeat with Doppler. The same issue I have been having with mine from home. So I had to get a ultrasound. He was fine, movin About and flipping. I'm convinced he hides from dopplers.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0004.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## NoRi2014

Glad to hear the spotting is gone mommas!!

MnG-we are going to Florida-fort myers beach :) It's somewhere both of our families have always gone, even before we knew each other lol So, we try to keep the tradition alive and go when we can.

Sounds like everyone is doing well overall-it's nice to be done with the ms and such.

I am feeling fine, can no longer hide my bump at work, so as I am randomly running into people in different departments they are asking...politely at least ;) I am feeling pretty good-feeling flutters every once in a while, maybe a couple of times a week I would say. It's usually at night when I am laying down relaxing.

I hope everyone's week is going well!!


----------



## mommasboys2

Had an appointment todat and little one was flipping and jumping around. The heartbeat today was 156 so I am convinced it is a boy!

How are you ladies doing today?
 



Attached Files:







Message_1427299618641(1)-1.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## MnGmakes3

Morning ladies. It's been so quiet here. 

I love fort myers! Hubby's family and I went 2 years ago to surprise his gram for her bday. It's so pretty, if go back any day! I hope your vacation is a blast! 

Mommas- your LO has gotten so big! 

Has anyone felt any movement yet? I could have sworn I felt something 2 days ago but chalked it up to my imagination. :shrug:


----------



## jordypotpie

I swear I've been feeling little taps and thunks periodically the past couple weeks. Dr will forever claim it's gas..now I've been extremely gassy this whole pregnancy and can honestly say what I am feeling is definitely not a gas bubble moving. They always happen right where my baby is at too.

Everyone's LOs are looking so perfect and beautiful! Can't wait to see mine again May 5th! It is also the scan we find out what we are having. Plus it's my brother's birthday!

Sorry for not posting as much these days..I've been working quite a bit and busy when I'm not. We got to hear baby's heart beat Tuesday. It was such a magical experience! Didn't tell us what the rate was..just that it sounded excellent


----------



## JandJPlus1

I started feeling the flutters early, like 13-14 weeks and now I feel full blown baby kicks. The flutters feel like weird squirmy movements to me.


----------



## MnGmakes3

I definitely don't think mine was gas then... since gas comes out.. this felt like a big whoosh feeling. Then last night rolling over I felt like someone tapping from the inside. :shrug:


----------



## orionfox

Yeah im not sure if ive been feeling baby. Sometimes i feel odd feelings but not sure if it is baby. Had my next apt today and babies hb is at 150bpm. Also my due date changed from sept 23 to Sept 21st. Baby was ahead by two days :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Ladies, I'm so sick. Woke up with cold shakes and a fever, severe headache and horrid back pain. I'm constipated again and this time nothing is working. I even broke down and took Tylenol. Hubby ran out for ginger ale and milk of mag I'm hoping to get things moving here. .I can't even burp properly :cry:


----------



## orionfox

Aww sorry to hear you arent feeling well mng...tylenol is a great thing to take as its completely safe for baby so you dont have to worry about having to take it if need be. Sometimes i have the odd neck ache or headache and have to take extra strength tylenol. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Thanks orion! How is 2nd tri treating you? get started on that nursery yet? I can't believe I'll be joining in just a week!


----------



## orionfox

Its going pretty good...most times i often wonder if i even have a baby as im hardly feeling anything lol. But its nice to have the confirmation when i go to my appts :) Lol my nursery is almost completed as i have had tons of stuff due to babysitting kids. And any time ive found good deals ive picked things up. We never really used the guest room to much and always had toys in there, so i just decided to make it into a kids room. And then when we began trying, i started finding baby things to put away. The main things i still have to do are added changes for when we find out the gender. Right now its a neutral ocean theme, but will add more of boy or girl stuff when we find out in May. 

We also have our planned date for our gender reveal party and plan on doing it for the Mothers day weekend may 9th with mothers day landing on the 10th :) So im super excited to work on planning for that. I still cant believe that we are expecting our first.


----------



## jordypotpie

Bought a pack of diapers and onesies the other day..really sunk in then. 

Mng- so so sorry you are so sick! I've felt like I've had a cold for about 4 days now. I hope you recover quickly!

Orion..how awesome! We have been planning our gender reveal party for that day as well! The scan will be the 5th but it will be sealed in an envelope and dropped off with my brother with a big box. Only the floral department of the local grocery store gets to see what's wrote on the paper..then Saturday morning they will fill the box full of either pink or blue helium filled balloons. I can't wait to open the box! We will also be celebrating my SO and brothers birthdays at the party as it falls right between both their birthdays. 

Going to Vegas at the end of may for a magic tournament. I am looking forward to getting to see vegas. I mainly want to see circus circus


----------



## orionfox

Nice...we would leave it as a surprise for us too but i hate to wait lol. May is going to be busy for us as its hubbys bday on the 24th, and we are doing a day trip to Vancouver to the aquarium and then headed to the island for the may long weekend. So I hope April goes by super fast lol.


----------



## mommasboys2

MnG I hope you get to feeling better soon!

Orion that is so awesome that you already had so much stuff for the baby. Our sons are 9 and 8 so we have nothing from them left.

Jordy I love that gender reveal idea!

We are planning on doing a photo shoot for our gender reveal so I hope it goes well. It is hard to believe that 14 weeks is coming uo so fast!


----------



## orionfox

Ok today i got to listen to one of the best sounds ever...when using my doppler this afternoon I got to hear tons of my peanuts movements in the amniotic fluid. Totally sounded like swimming around. I had to look up some videos to confirm i indeed was hearing baby moving. I have definitely been hearing the kicks and such. But now I know why i almost hear nothing in the evening as baby keeps to themselves. This was also the first time i myself fully found the hb. Other times baby was hiding from me. Baby seems really active in the late afternoon, so anytime i want to listen to baby thats the time to do it :)


----------



## babifever

MnGmakes3 said:


> I definitely don't think mine was gas then... since gas comes out.. this felt like a big whoosh feeling. Then last night rolling over I felt like someone tapping from the inside. :shrug:

Actually you can feel gas from the inside.....that's usually were it starts


----------



## bm11

Hi everyone, I am due October 3 with my second :flower:


----------



## NoRi2014

MnG-I hope you are feeling better!!

Jordy-Vegas will be a fun trip :)

Orion-that's so awesome that you have so much done already!!!

I hope everyone has a great week!!!:thumbup:


----------



## JandJPlus1

Guys, guys.. There's 5 days until my ultrasound day! Gah! I can't wait!


----------



## jordypotpie

Omg! You're a mango already! Time has flown by! So excited for your ultrasound!


----------



## JandJPlus1

I'm so freaking excited! 12:30 on Monday can not come soon enough!


----------



## jordypotpie

I get to find out at exactly 19 weeks...on my brother's birthday. Time is absolutely flying by

And welcome bm11! Perfect little peach you have. How is your pregnancy going so far?

JandJ- bump picture anytime soon?

Orion- took me until just now but Vancouver is only like 3 hours from us lol


----------



## JandJPlus1

This was from 18.5 ish weeks. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hi girls. I have been so so sick this past week I haven't don't much of anything. I'm sorry I haven't caught up with any of you. .. I've been seeing double most days, with a debilitating cough, migraine and congestion. :(
Doctor put me on amoxicillin but it's only day 3 so I'm hoping another day or 2 and I'll finally start feeling better. 
I hope you're all progressing on track. Good luck to anyone who has appts coming up! :) For now though I'm going back to sleep.


----------



## orionfox

Jordy- lol too funny. Yeah we live in Abbotsford, so the last time we journeyed to vancouver was on public transit as we dont drive. So those days end up being all day trips unless we go somewhere with family. So needless to say we dont leave abbotsford too often lol.


----------



## mommasboys2

MnG I hope your medicine starts working soon and you get to feeling better!


----------



## Eclaire

Hi ladies,

Glad to see everyone is progressing so well and mostly feeling better. Sorry you are sick mng.

Well I got the shock of my life yesterday when I got two positive pregnancy tests. I haven't even had my first period after the mc. I went in for betas yesterday and they confirmed it is indeed a new pregnancy since my hcg levels are higher than when I miscarried. I do a second round of blood work tomorrow. The only problem is we can't date the pregnancy just yet. My mind is blown by this surprise. I think we are looking at an early to mid-December due date.


----------



## jordypotpie

Jandj- looking good!

Mng- I really hope you start getting better soon! I just got over a nasty sinus cold myself.

Orion- I Google out of curiosity and your town is 4 hours from us. Not too far..I just can't get past the border haha..no passport.

Eclaire- omg!!! Super congrats to you! What a miracle!


----------



## mommasboys2

Eclarie omg how exciting! I am keeping my fx that you have a very very sticky bean this time! Please keep us updated sending prayers your way.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Eclaire- what a great surprise for you!! That's truly amazing! :hugs:

Thanks for the well wishes everyone. I came into work today eveb though I only feel somewhat human. .. we'll see how the day progresses.

Have a good day girls!


----------



## NoRi2014

Congrats Elcaire-that is very exciting, what a blessing. Prayers this is a sticky bean and a healthy pregnancy for you!

Mng-Hopefully the meds are working and you are feeling better.

JandJ-nice bump pic :) Can't wait to hear how your scan goes on Monday.

I have been feeling pretty good, with the exception of yesterday....it felt like there was a rubber band around my lower abdomen that was way too tight coupled with a feeling of lots of pressure! I can only assume its round ligament pain and is normal. It isn't too bad today, we shall see what the day brings.


----------



## orionfox

Yay eclair...fx that this one is your Sticky bean...def keep us updated.


----------



## Bing28

Hi ladies :wave: 

I'm back from my holiday. Had a great time. Cuba was lovely, lots of character and amazing beaches - I've never been anywhere with such fine sand which doesn't burn your feet when you walk on it. 

How is everyone? I've just been catching up on what I missed whilst away. 

Mommas - im still getting sick every now and again. I notice it is more when I am really really tired so yesterday was a bad day with the jetlag. So sorry you had some spotting but I'm glad to hear it has stopped now and baby was doing fine at your scan! 

Nori - I hope you got your mattress sorted. I've been feeling something in there too but unsure if it's baby moving as it's still early. Florida sounds lovely! My dad lives in Spain so we are going out there mid June for a long weekend for our final holiday before LO arrives. 

MnG - I love your announcement pics! They are so cute! So sorry to hear you got sick. I hope your feeling better now. :hugs: 

Babifever - glad baby is doing okay and is just hiding from the dopplers! 

Jordypotpie - the movement I've been feeling feels like gas bubbles moving around but in the front of my belly where my baby is rather than near by bum! :haha: I swear whilst on holiday I felt a baby kick, it felt like someone punched me inside, but I've not felt it since so thinking I imagined it now! I love your gender reveal idea! 

BM11 - welcome :wave: you've joined a fantastic group of ladies here! ;) how has your pregnancy been so far? 

J&J - lovely bump picture! I hope your scan goes well on Monday! 

Eclaire - that is amazing news! Im so so happy for you! :wohoo: I'm praying you have a sticky bean this time and I hope you stick around on the thread! 

Afm - we made it FB official yesterday! It's so exciting telling people and no longer having to hide it! We posted a picture for our announcement of us on holiday. It was of my feet in flip flops, hubby's feet in flip flops and some baby flip flops inbetween our feet with the sea in the background! :) 

I'm starting to show a lot now and strangers are noticing. We got sent to the front of the queue at immigration at Cuba airport as someone noticed and also got free upgrade to extra leg room seats on the flight home! It's going to be fun going back into the office on Tuesday for first time in 4 weeks and seeing everyone's faces, let's just hope they don't think I just over ate whilst on holiday :haha: 

Our next midwife appointment is next Friday and then my 20 week scan is on 28th April. We're not going to find out the sex though. Going team yellow the whole way! :)


----------



## Eclaire

Bing glad you are back safe and sound. Your trip sounds like it was a good one. I am glad you were able to relax and have some fun. I can wait to hear how your coworkers react to your bump.

Afm went in for the second betas yesterday. Unfortunately they didn't have the results by the end of business so I have to wait until Monday. I am still planning to tell my husband tomorrow in an Easter egg. woke up this morning with a really sore throat and nasal congestion. I am so tired of being sick. 3 weeks ago my whole family had the stomach flu. It is amazing how frequently you get ill when you have a toddler in the house. I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Bing28

I love how your going to tell your hubby! Let us know how he reacts! :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

I love love love the Easter egg idea. You're too cute Eclaire! :) Hope you feel better soon. I'm just finally starting to feel better after that horrid sickness. I'm pretty convinced it was early forms of bronchitis..yuck! Lots of fluids for you love :)

Bing-happy to have you back here!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Has anyone started on the nursery yet? 
We just finished the flooring today and put together the crib. I'm having a hard time deciding if I want a white plush area rug or something with color. The room is yellow with (butternut squash) orangeish accents and the floor is a dark wood. White furniture. Thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







2015040395120747.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jordypotpie

Bing- welcome back! Glad you had such a lovely trip! Do tell us how going back to work is!

Eclaire- that idea is so adorable I am sure he will be absolutely tickled!

MN g-string love the room so far..I think a white plush area rug would be perfect..but I love white as a color.

If discussing nursery ideas counts as starting..we have lol. We decided that it will definitely be elephant themed..and we also decided on gray and white as the colors with pops of pink or blue in the room. He has no interest in starting the nursery yet though. (It means finding a new home for his "office" and he also thinks we have all the time in the world) he is rather ridiculous sometimes..I won't be able to do an excess amount once I'm bigger and further along..I really want to be a big part of the nursery though. It's only what almost every girl has dreamed about their whole life.


----------



## MnGmakes3

jordy- yay for elephants! I think you've mentioned that before too. Zulily has a lot of elephant themed things that were just on sale.. one can never shop too early :haha:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Here's another pic with the crib. I'm leaning more towards a white area rug.. nothing too big.
 



Attached Files:







2015040495143341.jpg
File size: 24.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Bing28

Loving the floor and crib MnG. I think a white rug too! :) 

I want to start decorating our nursery. We have so much to sort out though before we can even think about decorating! :(


----------



## Bing28

Happy Easter everyone! &#128037;&#128035; xx


----------



## Eclaire

I told my husband in an Easter egg this morning. He hasn't been feeling well, so his reaction was a little flat. He looked at it and said "really"? Then I had to explain the blood tests and that indeed this was a new pregnancy. He claims he is happy but is lamenting that the due date is in December. He said this explains a lot of my behaviors over the last week and "no offence" my mood swings.

We are both looking forward to the hcg results tomorrow. And we are not telling anyone until we are out of the first trimester. Both of us still fear another loss.

Hope everyone is having a fun Easter.


----------



## mommasboys2

MnG I love the white area rug idea grey would also look great with the yellow. I just love grey and yellow together it's to cute and very gender neutral. ;)

Bing glad you had a wonderful time and you are back.

Eclarie maybe he is just holding back his emotions because of the losses. After 3 losses myself when we found out we were pregnant again we were both excited but held it in due to the worry especially my husband. Now that we have entered the safe zone even though I still worry hubby acts completely different. He is always rubbing and kissing my belly it is very sweet. He is praying for a daddy's girl but I have a feeling it is another boy which is perfectly fine with me. :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Eclaire- I'm not a very patient person lol. ... post those results girl!


----------



## Eclaire

Thanks ladies. We had a good talk last night. He says he is excited and hopeful. I am on pins and needles waiting for the office to call with the lab results. If they are good I think I will feel a little safer and much happier.

Mng I love the idea of a white rug, but beware. White and babies/toddlers equal stains and lots of time on your hands and knees scrubbing. Spit up, diaper leaks, messy foods and toys can all ruin a rug in no time. I think agray rug sounds like a beautiful option too. Just a thought from my experience and shock to discover things like banana stains.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Double post.... oops


----------



## MnGmakes3

That's a good point with the stains. Maybe ill do white for the time being and go with another color once baby starts moving around. ..

I keep checking back here every 10 mins to see if you've updated lol


----------



## Eclaire

Sorry. I got my test results while out at a playdate.

Hcg. Progesterone
Weds. 521. 13.1
Fri. 1245. 15

They are putting me on a progesterone supplement and trying to determine when to bring me in for a dating scan.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Your hcg levels look great! Do you really need progesterone supplement? I was told we couldn't conceive bc I had low P4 levels but no one's mentioned anything since to me.
did you have low levels before?


----------



## jordypotpie

Had a break through yesterday with SO we are starting the nursery this week. And last night he put his hand on my bump for the first time. He was completely entranced by the moment. I about cried.

How are all of you lovelies doing?

I got cornered by my cousin yesterday lol. Was asked about a million questions. It was darling. She is very excited. I'm the first cousin that comes around all the time to have a baby.


----------



## mommasboys2

Eclaire those hcg levels look great and I agree a progesterone supplement may be just what you need. I was told by my doctor any hcg level over 1200 should show at least a fetal pole but mine was 9000 and didn't even show a yolk sac and lo is very healthy and active now. I was just to early to see anything so maybe wait a week or so and you should see a pretty little heartbeat. I am super excited and keeping my fx for you!


----------



## Eclaire

My doctor is concerned about progesterone under 19 in early pregnancy. I never had it checked before so I don't know if I was low before conception. I have my viability scan scheduled for next Wednesday, the 15th. So excited!


----------



## JandJPlus1

Eclaire I am so friggen excited for you and hoping so much for a sticky bean this time! I can't wait to hear how your scan goes on the 15th. 

AFM, my scan went great as far as I know haha. Baby was healthy and kicking and squirming around in there. I was watching as he was taking the measurements, the only ones that kind of concerned me were the babies head was 4 days ahead, and my cervix was only 3.9 cm long. I'll go over the results with my doctor tomorrow so I'll know for sure if there is anything to worry about. Here's the two good pictures I got. Baby has their back turned in one of them so the other is way better haha.


----------



## JandJPlus1

One.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## JandJPlus1

Two.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JandJPlus1

And... It's another beautiful boy! We are so excited!


----------



## mommasboys2

JandJ your lo is so precious! So I was curious as to how long your cervix is suppose to be as I've never really thought about it and according to what I read it should be between 3 and 5 cm. So from that I would think your cervix length is in the normal range. Keep us updated as to what the doctor says tomorrow. :) And congrats on another boy! I love my mommas boys and am secretly hoping for another even though dh is praying for a daddy's girl. ;)

Here is the link I found this information on.

https://www.hmhb.org/2013/02/moms-to-be-cervical-length/


----------



## JandJPlus1

That's what I thought but then a bunch of people and articles were telling me that this early in pregnancy it should be over 4 cm, so I have no idea.


----------



## orionfox

Congrats on another boy

Afm i cant believe how a former boss of mine acted tonight. She got all mad at me since i made a comment to another person who had asked about a particular daycare centre. I was honest but didnt bash the place. I then recieved a very threatening (with added blackmail) message saying that if i mentioned her name or the centres name again that she would sue me for deflamation and she would post up pics of any writeups about me to the public. And she said she couldnt believe what i wrote after working so long for her. And that she would write the exact reason why i was fired and let go.

I had only worked for her for under two yrs and half of that ended up being an awful experience and i had planned on leaving there anyways because of how i was being treated. Not going to go into details about it, however i wasnt the only staff there to be mistreated by her. So needless to say i had to keep my mouth shut and not respond to her messages. However i screenshot them and reported her to facebook and blocked her. Then she messaged me on my phone so i blocked her from there also. 

Im not scared one bit as she is mainly all big talk. That is why i kept my mouth shut even though i really wanted to tell her some choice words lol. She had also let me go two weeks before my wedding and showed no compassion about it. Im just glad I have a new and much nicer boss now.


----------



## Bing28

Eclaire - those HCG levels look great! I hope the progesterone supplement does the trick and praying you get a sticky bean this time round. 

Jordypotpie - yay for starting the nursery. I almost cried when my hubby first said hello to my belly. It was so cute! 

J&J - so glad your scan went well. Your LO looks gorgeous and congrats on the boy! 

Orion - sorry you've had a rough time with your boss. I hope your new boss is better! 

Afm - yesterday was my first day back at work after being out of the office for 4 weeks. I wore the baggiest top I could find in my wardrobe and then at lunchtime I put out some cakes and sent around an email saying "cakes in the kitchen. If any of you are wondering...no I didn't overeat whilst on holiday...baby x is going to be making an appearance sometime in September." I got lots of sweet messages back and the girls who sit near me said they hadn't clicked at all and everyone was then shocked at how much I'm showing already and how they hadnt noticed when I got into work that morning! :haha:

My mum is already asking if it's twins because I'm showing alot, and she keeps saying that one baby can hide behind the other in scans. I googled it and most of the info coming up was from about 5-10 years ago, so I honestly don't think in this day and age with modern technology that things like that happen very often any more. So I'm certain there is only 1 in there! :) 

Oh and the MS has made a return this week. I felt ill yesterday morning on the train and this morning I was back to actually being sick again. :sick: so now my family are convinced it's a girl.


----------



## MnGmakes3

J- did you find out what you're having or are you team yellow? great pic btw! Cant believe you're almost at 21 weeks! 

I have me 2nd prenatal appt this morning and I'm excited to get there, sadly though I don't think they're will be much of anything going on other than a Q&A.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I said up above that it is another beautiful boy. I could never not know the entire time haha. I knew it was a boy before the ultrasound anyway. :)


----------



## JandJPlus1

I also have a prenatal today but I have no idea what will be going on at it lol. I know that we will be talking about my ultrasound so I'm just hoping he has the results. I just want to know that everything is okay.


----------



## Eclaire

Jandj congrats on your active little guy. He looks cute in the ultrasound pics.

Good luck at your appointments today jandj and mng.

Orion your old boss sounds like a twat. Glad you don't work there anymore.

Bing that is so cute how you announced baby Bing to the office. Don't let anyone get to you about showing already. You are a petite person to begin with so there is nowhere for that baby to hide. People say some hurtful things to pregnant women without thinking. I walked out of a furniture store after a sales clerk told me I was huge and ready to pop anyday. I was only 25 weeks at the time. I am sure you are beautiful.


----------



## Bing28

MnG/J&J - i hope your pre natals went okay today. Did anything interesting happen at them?

Eclaire - Thank You! :flower: How are you keeping? 

Afm - I just bumped into another commuter on my train who I hadn't seen since I found out I was pregnant. He already knew though and said the whole of the train station knows I'm pregnant and then he was asking me if I ever got the chicken pox in the end. I only mentioned the pox situation to 1 other commuter who I see regularly. I bet I've been the gossip of everyone's commute for weeks! :haha: He also commented on how big I was for 4 months, although I don't mind so much now though as I have an obvious pregnancy bump now rather than me just being fat! :rofl:


----------



## mommasboys2

Bing that is such a cute idea! Don't worry about showing I am behind you a couple of weeks and have been showing since 11 weeks.

JandJ I hope you get nothing but good news today keep us updated.

MnG I hope all goes good today at your appointment as well.
 



Attached Files:







20150405_222533-1.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JandJPlus1

It was all awesome news! Cervical length is perfectly normal and the baby weighed almost a pound approximately. 350 grams so 12 ounces! Doctor is really happy with how everything was going and extremely happy that my internal os is closed up tight so there is little chance that I will go into premature labour. I'm so excited. :)


----------



## Eclaire

Congrats jandj that is great news. Do you have a name picked out for your little man yet? And if so do you share it or keep it quiet?


----------



## JandJPlus1

We still have Braxton Henley Richard from when we chose names for our first son and we both still really like that. We have been really struggling to come up with new ones though because I think my poor hubby was just so sure that it was a girl that it never occurred to him that it could be a boy. I'm really sad we won't get to use the girl names we had picked out because they are adorable, but oh well. We think we still want one more after this one so we will just save them. :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Sounds like everyone had a great day yesterday. 

Nothing exciting at my appointment yesterday. We were in and out in 5 mins. All we did was listen to the HB after she made sure I didn't have any questions. Which I did, I just couldn't remember until after the OB walked out... Oh well. 

Braxton sounds like a lovely name! 

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## DoubleTFun

I can understand the frustration of your OB not taking the time to make sure all questions are answered. I've been typing mine into my phone as a reference for when I go next. I have to go back and forth between 2 different OB's due to the twin pregnancy. Luckily my high risk Dr actually took the time to answer all questions and their office is so much more polite. I lived in NY for my first 2 pregnancies and had a wonderful OB there. Now in PA I feel like they just push you around to get to the next one.


----------



## NoRi2014

Hi ladies! 

JandJ-congrats on the good news and another boy :)

Bing-Welcome back and hope you had a great time! 

mng-I forgot to comment before on the crib-it looks great! If you don't mind me asking, where did you get your crib?

I have been paranoid I am bigger than I should be for almost 20 weeks, my boss even made a comment the other day about it. This is my first, so how do i know how I am supposed to look? It amazes me that people don't think before they say things sometimes. I am trying to not let it bother me, just enjoy it and be proud! 
Our 20 week ultrasound is tomorrow-hoping all goes well. I can't wait to see our little bean moving around! 

I hope everyone's day goes well:flower:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Nori- we got it online from Burlington Coat. It's a 4 in 1 convertible (crib, day-bed, toddler bed and full size bed). It was on a crazy sale so we jumped on it!


----------



## NoRi2014

Good Morning! I hope everyone is doing well....I am excited about our scan today :) 

Thought I would post a bump pic since I haven't shared any yet........this one is from Easter Sunday around 19 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







19 weeks.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## MnGmakes3

Nori- Can't wait to hear about your scan today! Also, You're too cute!


----------



## mommasboys2

Only 2 more hours until our gender scan and I can't wait. :)


----------



## NoRi2014

Thanks MnG!:flower:

Scan went great yesterday. Heart rate was 142bpm, baby weighs 12 oz and in the 56th percentile overall. The tech said everything looked perfect. The baby was kicking a lot, having a little party in there lol:happydance:


----------



## mommasboys2

We definitely have another little boy and he wasn't shy about showing us either. :)
 



Attached Files:







Message_1428776423589-1.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 1









Message_1428776460411-1.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MnGmakes3

Nori and mommas- such great news! love the pic :)

Hi Lea. Welcome! :flower: Do you know what you're having yet? 


Since we're sharing pics here's me today. I feel like a huge, unattractive cow :(
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-04-11-21-58-58.jpg
File size: 19.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bing28

How is everyone doing? I'm loving the scan and bump pics! I need to take another bump picture tonight.

Momma - congrats on the boy! :blue:

Nori - glad everything went well at your scan! :thumbup:

MnG - your bump is beautiful! :flower: and definately not unattractive! 

Afm - I'm still suffering with morning sickness at 18 weeks (still not changed my ticker!). I had to run to the toilet on the train this morning (1st time I've been sick on train) :( I really hope it disappears soon. 
I also have a little bit of hay fever and I'm exhausted today - hubby nudged me in the night as I was snoring cus my nose is blocked, and I couldn't get back to sleep again afterwards, so I've probably had about 3-4 hours sleep. He's not in my good books. :growlmad: 
Oh and we bought a new car at the weekend, we should be able to collect it in a weeks time! :) 

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing - I'm so sorry you're still not feeling well. That sucks. Has your OB/ midwife suggested on when that should go away for good? 
Congrats on your new family vehicle too :)


----------



## jordypotpie

Sorry I've been so absent lately. I've been out an about a lot lately and haven't been paying my phone much attention


----------



## MnGmakes3

How's it going ladies? Seems very quiet in here lately. Where is everyone hiding?


----------



## Eclaire

Hi ladies. I went in for my scan this morning and everything looks great. I saw a heartbeat at 128 and I am measuring 6+5. Very excited that this one might stick.


----------



## mommasboys2

Eclaire that is great news! I know for me seeing the baby's heartbeat made me feel a lot better. Still praying this is your sticky bean I have a good feeling about it. ;)

MnG it has been awfully quite lately. How are you doing?

Bing congrats on your new vehicle... how are yo y feeling?

Afm nothing new besides going to the doctor tomorrow for blood work. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## MnGmakes3

Eclaire- so great to hear from you! Thats a great HB for baby. Did you get a pic to post and EDD?

Mommas- What's the bloodwork for?

Afm, I'm doing ok. Super bloated lately. Suffering from daily headaches but I found that a bit of coffee helps it go away relatively quick so I guess I'll just stick it out now that I have a quick fix. I'm also out of breath very quick at work...one flight of stairs makes me stop to catch my breath.. I think it's too early for that kind of symptom :shrug:


----------



## Eclaire

My edd is Dec. 4.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0815.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MnGmakes3

Eclaire said:


> My edd is Dec. 4.

Yaayyy!!!! :wohoo: look at that little gorgeous bean!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Eclaire- how does hubby feel about new baby? How do YOU feel? Have you told anyone else yet? Family?


----------



## Eclaire

Hubby says he is excited but I get the feeling he is scared we will have another loss. He is adamant that we are not telling anyone until we are in the second tri. I have one friend who knows, only because she was with me when I took the test. Otherwise I guess mum is the word until June.

I am excited and I think this one is going to stick. Seeing the heartbeat was very reassuring for me.

How are you doing? Anything exciting going on, anymore work in the nursery?


----------



## MnGmakes3

That hubby of yours sounds so sweet. I'd probably do the same and wait the full 12 weeks, if not 13. I'm sending you lots of prayers and sticky dust for a healthy baby :hugs:


We put up some shelves and ordered some floating shells to have room for books and other little things.
Also still on the hunt for a decent changing table. I found a few on Amazon but then I read the reviews and get turned off. We found a gorgeous dresser with a changing top on it but it was already sold AND discontinued. .. that's just my luck :(
I feel like I popped more in the last 2 days. My belly is getting harder and rounder...I dreamt last night that I had a baby girl and we named her Alexandera .. whch I wouldn't mind except we both rather have a boy.


----------



## Emski51

Hello Ladies

Still silently stalking you just to see how you are all doing !!!

So nice to see you are all doing so well other than the odd symptom :happydance:

Eclaire congratulations sending lots of sticky baby dust your way


----------



## MnGmakes3

Emski- how the heck are you?! How's everything coming along for you?


----------



## orionfox

Hope everyone is doing well...so far so good for me. We had to reschedule our reveal party for the end of next month, as i found out here in bc the tech wont tell us the gender on May 4th. So its up to us to look at the us and see if we can tell until the following week at 21 weeks when we will be told. So its a bit of a bummer that we have to wait longer to find out. So rather than the party be on the mothers day weekend, its on hubbys bday weekend :) so that means longer that we have to stay hush hush which is going to be harder than when we kept quiet about baby.


----------



## Bing28

Hi ladies :wave: 

Eclaire - I'm so happy your scan went well and so glad you and hubby are feeling optimistic. I think I'd wait until after 1st trimester to tell people too if I were you. Your pic is lovely by the way! :) I'm still praying for your sticky bean! :hugs: 

MnG - I'm glad you've found some slight relief from your headaches. You are really scaring me with all the work you've done in your nursery! :haha: we still haven't started on anything! We have an appointment with a baby store on 25 April and they go through everything from nursery furniture to pushchairs/car seats etc. so once we've had that we can start buying properly. I'm going to start selling some of our furniture in our spare room this weekend, as we can't actually buy anything until the room is cleared out. 

Emski - good to hear from you. How are you feeling? Not long for you now!

Mommas - how did your bloodwork go? Was it just a routine appointment? 

Orion - good luck keeping the gender secret! 

Is anyone else NOT finding out the gender until birth or am I the only one? 

Afm - still suffering from a bit of nausea/vomiting. I've started to have trouble sleeping too, but it may be because I've got a little bit of a cold, so I've been using a spare pillow to put in between my legs and another one behind my back which seems to have helped me get comfy. Although me and the pillows take up 2/3rd of our bed so don't think Mr Bing is impressed with having less room to sleep! :rofl: 
Also I think I felt some kicks on Wednesday evening. I was lying on the sofa watching TV and felt something inside which could have felt like a kick. As I wasn't sure I thought maybe it was just gas. But then a minute later it happened again and it was a double kick. Then a few seconds later it happened again. :) Mr Bing then went to put his hand on my belly but it then stopped! :haha: 

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

What did the kicks feel like Bing? Funny though that Mr Bing didn't get to feel anything lol
I can't wait to start feeling something. I sleep with my hand on my belly most nights and I *think* I feel little movements but I can't really tell :shrug:
I can't wait hear the gender! Mr MnG is just as excited as I am. Can't wait to start clothes shopping! if I buy another elephant I'm sure he'll throw me out if the house :rofl:

Orion- how's the secret keeping going? 

Mommas- What's new on your end?


----------



## Bing28

I didn't feel anything from the outside of my tummy (but my hand wasn't on my tummy at the time). I only felt it from the inside. I guess the best way to describe it is a muscle twitch which you can't control, but inside your tummy. If that makes sense. :haha: It was near my belly button area. 

Xx


----------



## orionfox

Mng- no secret keeping yet as we dont have the gender scan until may 4th and wont know for sure until around may 11th or at the next appt may 14. So from then until may 23rd will be when the secret keeping happens. For now the only secret keeping we are doing, is im not telling all my daycare kids until after may 4th just to be sure. But boy has that been hard to not spill the beans to them yet. All the staff know though and a few parents.


----------



## NoRi2014

Hi ladies!!

Elcaire-so happy for you! That is a promising sign, praying all continues to go well for you.

Bing-We are in the yellow/green club together as we are not finding out the gender until delivery day :)

Orion-that won't be too long to keep it a secret then, good luck ;)

afm-I am feeling more and more movement each day...nothing that can be felt from the outside though. It's reassuring and I can def. tell when baby thinks it's party time in there lol I bought a few skirts/shirts today to get through the summer. I normally never wear skirts, but bought one a few weeks ago and found they are sooooo very comfy right now that i wanted more!! I totally look like I have a basketball under my shirt and I just wonder if I should be showing this much already. (almost 21 weeks) I know everyone is different, but I can't help comparing myself to others sometimes.


----------



## MnGmakes3

NoRi2014 said:


> I totally look like I have a basketball under my shirt and I just wonder if I should be showing this much already. (almost 21 weeks) I know everyone is different, but I can't help comparing myself to others sometimes.

I feel completely the same!!!! Everyone at work has mentioned how much I've popped in the last week and a half. My belly has been super itchy and I look like I'm about 6 months, not 3.5. I can't help looking at other bellies and wondering how many babies are REALLY in mine haha


----------



## Emski51

Hey

I am doing well other than being tired its very uncomfortable sleeping now waking up at 3am with raging heartburn !! . hehe a couple of night's ago I got stuck on the counch and hubby had to help me up :haha:. Yup only 6 weeks left for me on Monday and I go on maternity leave next Friday thank god that hot weather this week totally did me in !!! 

Glad to see you are doing so well x


----------



## orionfox

I can relate to the ichyness. I always seem to have to scratch right under my pudge where baby seems to be.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hi girls! How are we? 

Mr MnG and I have decided to go for an early gender scan. I have absolutely no will power to wait another 5.5 weeks. . The wait is torturing me. .I MUST know who is living in my uterus :haha:


----------



## NoRi2014

Hi ladies! 
I just need to vent for a second.....I don't get why people think it's okay to constantly comment how big my belly is (when they haven't seen me in 3 months) and they are surprised I have a belly already. Well, I am pretty sure that at 21 weeks I should be showing and since I wasn't a bigger person to begin with, a growing belly will be noticed no matter what I wear, unless it's a tent! And, it seems because these people are our friends, some of which we see regularly and others every couple months, they feel it's okay to rub my belly or touch it as they comment about how big it is....:cry: Ugh-I am sure it's something almost every pregnant woman goes through....and I have never been one to touch others bellies or comment on their size, so I guess it just makes me feel bad. 
Sorry for the rant......
I am feeling pretty good overall -just tired since we had a busy weekend. 

Mng-when do you go for your scan? Can't wait to hear/see the results!!! Are you doing a gender reveal party? 

I hope everyone else is doing well and has a great week.


----------



## mommasboys2

Oh wow so much to catch up on.

MnG when did you schedule your scan for? 

Orion I think I would be going crazy waiting which is why we paid for a private scan to find out early lol.

Bing and Nori I couldn't wait until delivery to find out your patience is much stronger than mine lol.

Eclarie I'm glad to hear everything is still going good.

Afm the blood work was just routine to check for chromosomal defects and such. Little man decided to scare me and we couldn't find his heart beat so they had to do an ultrasound to make sure he was ok. He was peacefully sleeping on his tummy he just didn't feel like cooperating I guess. Other than that everything else seems to be going good.


----------



## orionfox

Mommas- yeah its been hard having to wait. But the places that do private scans here cost $200 for gender etc and its just way too much for us as we are a lower income family. Also we dont want to get a scan before this one as it makes no sense to us. We are more than willing to wait. Hopefully our peanut decides to show off what they are. Im going to also drink a bit of orange juice just before the scan to hopefully have them show us.


----------



## mommasboys2

orionfox said:


> Mommas- yeah its been hard having to wait. But the places that do private scans here cost $200 for gender etc and its just way too much for us as we are a lower income family. Also we dont want to get a scan before this one as it makes no sense to us. We are more than willing to wait. Hopefully our peanut decides to show off what they are. Im going to also drink a bit of orange juice just before the scan to hopefully have them show us.

Oh wow that would be out of our price range if it were that expensive here. It only cost us $45 or we would have had to wait until I was 24 weeks to find out at my anatomy scan.


----------



## orionfox

Yeah its not all that cheap here. There is a cheaper package, but still would end up being over $100 but not with pictures etc. So we would rather wait and see if baby cooperates at the planned scan before we pay for a private. I would rather not have to spend so much if i dont have too. But on a good note, i plan on buying a copy of the pics from my next scan and see if i can still buy a cd of the pics back from my 12 week scan as i didnt know at the time you had to buy a cd. I miss seeing my little peanut, but its nice to hear him/her every few days on my doppler. Such a strong hb they have. Today i found the hb within 5 seconds of turning on the doppler lol. Cant believe im 18 weeks tomorrow :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

I am totally with you on the belly touching. I completely hate it!!! I never even rubbed my close friends belly. . Maybe once but I asked for permission. Hubby's parents came over Saturday and his mom practically rubbed my spleen raw she was rubbing so hard! Good thing I hard dark glasses on and she couldn't see the glare I have her :haha:
Its really irritating... im a very "this is my space bubble" person and when someone oversteps that I get super annoyed!
Sorry, rant over.... I haven't scheduled a scan yet as it was the weekend and most places were closed. I'll be calling my OB tomorrow and asking if it's possible to move it up at all. .. im also prepared to pull the emotional pregnancy card and cry if they say no :rofl:

Orion-200$ is outrageous!! I would just wait if that was our quote. Yuck!


----------



## orionfox

It definitely is mng...part of the reason why its so expensive, is that the only local places that could tell you the gender during the scan are 3d/4d places. The other place is the one that i get my scans at and they arent allowed to tell. So yeah, we dont mind waiting lol.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Well its official. . My OB office said no top
an Rx four a gender scan. I really don't get it. .. if I'm paying out of pocket then what do they care what I do???


----------



## MnGmakes3

May 2nd at noon! I can not effing wait!


----------



## orionfox

Nice mng...mine is two days after yours.


----------



## MnGmakes3

orionfox said:


> Nice mng...mine is two days after yours.

Wahoo!!! What are you excited for the most? I can not wait to see how big baby got and his/her face


----------



## orionfox

MnGmakes3 said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> Nice mng...mine is two days after yours.
> 
> Wahoo!!! What are you excited for the most? I can not wait to see how big baby got and his/her faceClick to expand...

Im just excited to see baby hopefully moving around lots and see how cute he or she is. I miss seeing my peanut. I just cant wait until this is all over, so i have them to myself everyday and can look at that sweet little face and that cute nose etc. So glad to be almost half way through.


----------



## jordypotpie

Our anatomy scan is scheduled for may 5th. We aren't finding out that day though. It will be put in an envelope and we will do the reveal may 9th..gonna be hard making the wait. The store that is doing the balloons said to bring it and our box in after our appointment may 5th..that way we aren't tempted to peek into the envelope early. I absolutely can't wait to see how big my little darling has gotten. I feel them moving all the time. Active little one. <3

How is everyone doing?

I've only had a few people touch my belly..I get a little irritated but at the same time most are family and are insanely excited to have another baby to love on..the other was a close friend of my SO's and she wants a baby really bad..she has never been one for containing her excitement lol..I'm trying to just go with the flow..people have commented on my belly..I'm try and ignore the comments because I don't trust my hormones lol..no need for a preggo rage hah


----------



## MnGmakes3

Question for you ladies. .. how is everyone sleeping lately? I just read over in 2nd tri about how youre not really supposed to sleep on your back. I sleep with a pillow or the comfortor tucked under my hip for support. I've never really been a side sleeper (my left side gives me pain and I can only tolerate the right for a half hour at most).
Is it really unhealthy to sleep on my back as baby grows? Any other suggestions or insight?


----------



## orionfox

Im a side and tummy sleeper...however i find i dont sleep on my tummy as long anymore. I never was a back sleeper due to my lower back condition. Im just glad i can still tummy sleep until its not comfortable anymore. Its funny as i was a tummy sleeper since i was a baby lol.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Orion- don't your arms fall asleep? I can never get comfy on my belly... either my neck gets sore or my arms start to fall asleep. Maybe theres a secret position I don't know about lol


----------



## Bing28

MnG - I read your supposed to sleep on your left side as it helps the blood flow to the placenta. I always start on my left side but always wake up on my back in the middle of the night! :haha:


----------



## MnGmakes3

I remember reading something about the left side too. Unfortunately thats as rare as a blue moon for me because of the immense insta-pain I feel on that hip. :(


----------



## orionfox

MnGmakes3 said:


> Orion- don't your arms fall asleep? I can never get comfy on my belly... either my neck gets sore or my arms start to fall asleep. Maybe theres a secret position I don't know about lol

Nope lol...Its always been the most comfortable position for me. But lately i just switch from side to side now and sometimes i go onto my tummy.


----------



## MnGmakes3

How's everyone feeling? Any exciting weekend plans for you ladies?


----------



## NoRi2014

I am usually a tummy and side sleeper. But I haven't slept on my tummy for quite a while. I am now a full on side sleeper....it's too uncomfortable on my tummy now anyway. I have a body pillow on either side to put between my knees to help with the hip pain. That being said I still toss and turn about every couple of hours to switch from side to side to alleviate the achy hips/legs. It's just kinda the way things are for me, at least for now, so I am becoming used to it. Although my hubby enjoyed the couple days I was out of town for work this week because he could sleep through the night without me switching from side to side:wacko:

I am going with my sister in laws this weekend to continue work on the baby registry. They don't want us to register for things they have that we can use:thumbup:

Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Big news girls! I swear I felt baby moving this morning. It felt like light waves of motion, very short lived but it was definitely there. I felt the same thing last night but want sure as I never felt it before. I'm so excited! :wohoo:


----------



## oneill614

Hi all! Thought I would come join this group. I am 33 and live in Ohio and this is my first pregnancy. I am due Oct 8 and am trying to stay Team Yellow! I have my anatomy scan on May 13 which is when they would usually tell us the gender, but I'm going to try not to look. I might end up closing my eyes sometimes. I have a regular OB appointment on May 7, but not expecting anything exciting that day, maybe just a Doppler and the usual weight and bp.

I am 90% sure I felt the baby move for the first time last night. I have felt other flutters up to 2 weeks ago, but last night I felt a definite slithering feeling, like a snake flipping in a circle, and it happened about 5 times in the same spot. I felt it one more time today. 

Nice to meet you :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

:wave: Hi! Nice to have you here! 
How exciting that you got to feel baby move! I can't wait till its all the time and not just here and there. 
Kudos to you for staying team yellow, I definitely couldn't do it. ..I don't have the patience to wait that long!
Did you have an easy 1st Tri?


----------



## CarolinDallas

Hi girls! How is it going? I'm expecting my first child due Oct 6th. DH and I are very excited! I have an SCH that has put me on bed rest but LO is doing great. I loved seeing him/her on the screen during the sonogram I had early this week. I have my anatomy appointment in 3 weeks and I hope to know the sex :happydance: (the baby had his/her legs crossed during this sonogram.) Are you ladies enjoying your bellies? :happydance:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hi Dallas! Great to have you here :)
You have to wait another 3 weeks? That's crazy!!. I'd have sat there and moved around until baby showed the goods :haha: 

How have you been with bedrest? Are you allowed minimal activity or in bed rest for the remainder of the pregnancy?


----------



## oneill614

MnG, my 1st trimester was pretty easy compared to a lot of stories I read. I had no morning sickness. However, I was exhausted a lot. For a few weeks straight all I did was work and then come straight home and get in bed. It made me pretty depressed because I felt like my whole pregnancy might be that way. I am still way more tired than normal and need 9 hours of sleep most nights, but it has gotten better. 

I haven't had any complications really. I did test positive for hpv at my initial bloodwork, and so they examined my cervix a few weeks later. My doctor said it looked great though, so really nothing to worry about.


----------



## orionfox

One- im with you on the easy first tri. I too had no ms but was always very tired and napped a lot after work. The only tough part for me has been the bad gag reflex. But its slowly been getting better.


----------



## orionfox

Well I can definitely say i know i felt baby moving around now. I was laying on my side and felt a small hard lump on my right side. Then shortly after i felt it it suddenly moved. Then right after that i kept feeling all these tiny "gas bubbles" popping. I right away went to grab my doppler and sure enough it was baby and there was tons of movement sounds and kept having to re find the hb as it moved a lot. So happy :) Such a great feeling.


----------



## jordypotpie

So exciting orion! I've been feeling movement quite a bit lately myself


----------



## CarolinDallas

MnGmakes3 said:


> Hi Dallas! Great to have you here :)
> You have to wait another 3 weeks? That's crazy!!. I'd have sat there and moved around until baby showed the goods :haha:
> 
> How have you been with bedrest? Are you allowed minimal activity or in bed rest for the remainder of the pregnancy?

Hey MnG! Haha I should have moved more! My husband was very frustrated because "the little stinker" didn't show us anything. 

I'm on complete bed rest, no activity at all. Dr will decide what to do in 2 weeks. 

I started feeling a bit of pressure and tingling when I go to sleep or when I stay still for a good period of time. I just want to feel those kicks! :happydance:

I got my maternity pillow today. How comfortable! My hips and back have support now.


----------



## Bing28

Hi everyone, sorry I've been absent recently. I have been reading along but just been too busy to post. 

It's so exciting we are all starting to feel movement! I feel waves of movement or the odd kick/punch most days but it's only very light at the moment. Mr Bing can't feel anything yet - I can't wait until he can! 

Welcome Dallas & oneill! :wave:

Oneill - your lucky having an easy 1st trimester. Unfortunately I'm still getting a bit of MS. I think a lot is motion sickness too so I've bought some sea bands to help and they seem to be working. 

Dallas - what is SCH? I hope your not on bed rest for much longer. 

How is everyone's nursery's coming along?


----------



## mommasboys2

How is everyone doing? Seems like everyone is starting to feel little movements lately. I only seem to feel them when I'm laying down or riding it the car. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## MnGmakes3

I'm sick again :( I have so much mucous nothing is helping. I even had left over antibiotics from the first ones (shhh, don't tell) but after 4 days it's not even touching this :cry: I'm so congested I haven't gotten a good night's sleep in days. 

Sounds like we're all feeling little movements. That's so exciting! :) We're counting down to Saturday!!!


----------



## jordypotpie

So excited everyone is starting to feel movement! As of tomorrow there is only one week left until our big ultrasound..I can hardly even contain the excitement!

SO is moving really slow to get the rest of our office moved to the front room..I can't deep clean the carpets until it is all out. I keep pushing him as I'm eager to prep for painting.


----------



## MnGmakes3

jordypotpie said:


> So excited everyone is starting to feel movement! As of tomorrow there is only one week left until our big ultrasound..I can hardly even contain the excitement!
> 
> SO is moving really slow to get the rest of our office moved to the front room..I can't deep clean the carpets until it is all out. I keep pushing him as I'm eager to prep for painting.

can't wait to hear what you're having! :)
What color did you pick out?? Pics please!


----------



## orionfox

Isnt cool how we are all getting closer to the big ultrasound? May 4th cant come any sooner. Please my little peanut show us what you are lol...we dont want to have to wait past then to know for sure.


----------



## MnGmakes3

orionfox said:


> Isnt cool how we are all getting closer to the big ultrasound? May 4th cant come any sooner. Please my little peanut show us what you are lol...we dont want to have to wait past then to know for sure.

I love it! I vow to not move from the US room until baby boy or girl is announced. I heard drinking ice cold water helps baby wake up so maybe I'll do that prior to laying down :haha:


----------



## mommasboys2

I stopped drinking caffine when I got pregnant so I always drink some sweet tea or soda before.my ultrasounds and Maysen is always very active! I can't wait to see what everyones lo are so exciting! :)


----------



## jordypotpie

Both of your ideas for making baby active are great!. I don't plan on leaving leaving the us until they can tell either! We aren't having them tell us though..so it won't won't be officially known until the 9th. I have no intention of not watching the us though..so if I see something it will be my little secret. Haven't seen my baby in almost 10 weeks..been too long! 

So we haven't painted or done anything yet as he still hasn't gotten the rest of the stuff out of the room. The carpet won't go with the colors but we can't afford new carpet which is fine by me..just needs a deep cleaning. The room will stay white all except for two walls..one of which will be a gray (yet to be decided on) and the other wall will be a pale pink or blue depending on the results we get..we are going to stick with the white and gray color theme with pops of pale pink or blue..we are going with cherry colored wood for the crib as we are getting a convertible crib that will grow with our darling and cherry is a very elegant and nice color for furniture


----------



## CarolinDallas

Bing28 said:


> Hi everyone, sorry I've been absent recently. I have been reading along but just been too busy to post.
> 
> It's so exciting we are all starting to feel movement! I feel waves of movement or the odd kick/punch most days but it's only very light at the moment. Mr Bing can't feel anything yet - I can't wait until he can!
> 
> [...]
> 
> Dallas - what is SCH? I hope your not on bed rest for much longer.
> 
> How is everyone's nursery's coming along?

Hey Bing! 

SCH is subchorionic hematoma. My dr explained it as a pool of blood in the uterine walls. It causes spotting/bleeding. I hope to get better soon. 

I feel some pressure or tingling especially in the night. I told DH I felt something and he came to touch my belly. He was so disappointed when I explained he won't be able to feel anything yet LOL

About the nursery, I haven't done anything yet. Not only because I'm on bed rest but also because we had a hard time conceiving this baby and with these complications I've had I feel afraid sometimes... I'll wait until the viability date. 7 more weeks!



orionfox said:


> Isnt cool how we are all getting closer to the big ultrasound? May 4th cant come any sooner. Please my little peanut show us what you are lol...we dont want to have to wait past then to know for sure.

How exciting! Just a few more days! :happydance:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Orion- we're almost there! !!

Any of you ladies have exciting plans this weekend?


----------



## mommasboys2

I have done so good managing not to catch any colds or viruses since getting pregnant. Then bam I wake up during the middle of the night with the stomach bug my 8 year old had 2 days ago. :( Praying it doesn't stay to long I feel awful!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## orionfox

Nothing to exciting planned for this weekend except for a workshop conference for my work. Im trying to get all these workshops done before baby comes as i need them to renew my early childhood education 5yr certificate.


----------



## jordypotpie

Hope you get that done orion!

We are going down to Portland on saturday..not sure about Sunday yet


----------



## MnGmakes3

We all know what we're doing Saturday :haha:
Sunday I'll be shopping my lil heart out!! :happydance:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Happy weekend everyone! I hope you all have a perfect day! 

I can't wait to come back and update you all later :)


----------



## NoRi2014

Can't wait to find out Mng!!!!!

No big plans, hopefully we will finish up the registry this weekend. I am going to attempt mowing our 5 acres at the new house today...doc said she was ok with it as long as I feel alright. It's pretty bumpy and a few steep angles, but I may skip those parts lol 

Our nieces bday dinner is tomorrow night, other than that we will just be working at things on the new house and enjoying the beautiful weather this weekend :)

I am getting bigger each day ladies! I am short and so there isn't really anywhere for baby to go but out lol I seriously look like I have a basketball in my tummy! My mom thinks I am having a boy because that's how she carried my brother and she said I was more like a football shape.


----------



## MnGmakes3

So at first baby wasn't moving and I was worried something went wrong even though we had JUST listened to the HB (143). Then when baby did move the cord was in the way for a few mins. We finally got baby to wriggle around and....

It's a :pink:

I admit I cried at first and was really disappointed. I'm trying to come around to the idea of never having a little boy.

(Not sure if you can tell but in the 3D picture she is smiling with her tongue out which is actually a bit funny as I always stick mine out when I'm concentrating lol)
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-05-02-19-04-13.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 6









Screenshot_2015-05-02-19-04-17.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## JandJPlus1

I did it! I caught up! Lol. I'm back!


----------



## orionfox

Congrats mng on the little girl...now i just want monday to come sooner lol. Almost here. I wonder if i will be joining you in team pink.


----------



## MnGmakes3

orionfox said:


> Congrats mng on the little girl...now i just want monday to come sooner lol. Almost here. I wonder if i will be joining you in team pink.

Almost here orIon!! 24 more hours until you find out! :happydance:


----------



## Eclaire

Congrats mng! I didn't want to say anything but I suspected girl from early on with you. Your symptoms and cravings for fruit were so similar to what I had with my dd. I also really wanted a boy. That is the reason I stayed team yellow with her. I feared girl and didn't want to be disappointed or stuck with a bunch of pink frilly crap. In the end having a girl isn't so bad. My daughter is much more verbal, communicative and loving than the boys she hangs out with of the same age. Some aspects of having a girl is really fun.


----------



## jordypotpie

Can't wait to hear what orion is having!

Mng- congrats! 

Tuesday can't get here fast enough! I'm feeling team pink myself..just a gut feeling


----------



## CarolinDallas

Congrats on the little girl MnG! And how exciting Orion and Jordi! :happydance:I'm supposed to find out in a week and a half if the baby collaborates:haha: (I dreamt of a boy the other night. We'll see!)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Eclaire- you should have told me sooner lol. My mom also craved apples with me and I've been basically eating them by the bag full haha.

I suspected it was a girl early on, I've had 3 dreams since my bfp that it was a girl. All of my cousins are girl first, then boy, my mom is one of 3 and my gram was one of 4 girls so I guess I'm not surprised. Plus if that's not enough my brother called me about a week ago to tell me he dreamt it was a girl... THEN my mom saw a pic I sent her from the US and without a doubt she said girl because she too had a dream! I come from a crazy family lol

I can't wait to hear what everyone is having. I hope you all get what you've been wishing for! :)


----------



## JandJPlus1

Lol I crave apples all the time and I'm having a boy.


----------



## orionfox

MnGmakes3 said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> Congrats mng on the little girl...now i just want monday to come sooner lol. Almost here. I wonder if i will be joining you in team pink.
> 
> Almost here orIon!! 24 more hours until you find out! :happydance:Click to expand...

Yes and its so hard to wait...fx that i dont have to wait until next thursday to know. This is the time i wish i didnt live in canada lol. But for sure i will be posting pics of our peanut tomorrow. And i think our peanut is excited for us to know as he/she was quite active at 10pm last night kicking the doppler so many times etc.


----------



## MnGmakes3

What time is your appt Orion?


----------



## MnGmakes3

JandJPlus1 said:


> Lol I crave apples all the time and I'm having a boy.

Funny how that works Huh? Maybe it's all the citrus and tangy/sour things that contribute too? At least it's all healthy and I'm not packing on THAT much weight haha


----------



## mommasboys2

Congratd MnG! I totally know how you feel we were so hoping for a girl since this is our last but God had other plans. :)


----------



## orionfox

MnGmakes3 said:


> What time is your appt Orion?

Its at 1pm pst. I have work first and then go to my apt and then back to work after.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I'm so terrified that I'll never get a girl. I love my boys, in and out of utero, but I so want a baby girl. We plan on trying at least once more after this but the thought of never getting a girl breaks my heart.


----------



## orionfox

JandJPlus1 said:


> I'm so terrified that I'll never get a girl. I love my boys, in and out of utero, but I so want a baby girl. We plan on trying at least once more after this but the thought of never getting a girl breaks my heart.

Oh im with you there...im already a bit nervious to end up finding out that we are having a boy. Ive always wanted a girl, and its more nerve wrecking right now being that we dont know if we will have another biological child. But i know in my heart no mattet what we will love this baby more than words can say.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I love this baby more than anything except maybe his brother haha. But I was still mildly disappointed when they said it was a boy.


----------



## JandJPlus1

I keep having dreams that the baby is born a surprise girl and it's messing with me lol.


----------



## MnGmakes3

orionfox said:


> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> What time is your appt Orion?
> 
> Its at 1pm pst. I have work first and then go to my apt and then back to work after.Click to expand...

So you're 3 hours behind me. That's such a loooonngg wait and why do you have to go back to work?! Doesn't your boss know priorities? Lol :hissy:


----------



## orionfox

MnGmakes3 said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MnGmakes3 said:
> 
> 
> What time is your appt Orion?
> 
> Its at 1pm pst. I have work first and then go to my apt and then back to work after.Click to expand...
> 
> So you're 3 hours behind me. That's such a loooonngg wait and why do you have to go back to work?! Doesn't your boss know priorities? Lol :hissy:Click to expand...

I work at a daycare and my normal shift is 9-5:30. So i took time off for 12-2:30. Unfortunately we go based on ratio and i cant just decide im not gong back for the day unless it wasnt worth it (getting back to work with only 30-40mins left in my shift). At least i love my work as i get to be with kids all day :)


----------



## NoRi2014

Congrats Mng on your little girl :) Glad she is doing well in there!

Orion-can't wait to hear whether you are on team pink or blue:happydance::happydance:


----------



## orionfox

Thanks nori :) I will update after work today.


----------



## MnGmakes3

orionfox said:


> Thanks nori :) I will update after work today.

hurry back!!!! We can't wait!! :)


----------



## orionfox

Scan went great, but we didnt see the gender however they did get a gender shot to send to the dr. Results will be in within two days, so i think i will just call into the dr and find out :) hubby doesnt want to wait until the 14th lol. Baby was being so cute and had its hand by its face :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Aww man, I was ready to do jumping jacks to get baby to move lol
that really stinks waiting all this time and then having to wait an extra 2 days!


----------



## orionfox

Yeah it does stink, but i understand why bc has those rules. Im not sure if we will know within two days or have to wait until monday when im 21 weeks. But in the meantime i will post the pics and let the gender guesses come in lol.


----------



## orionfox

The first one is from the 12 week scan and the others at 20 weeks


----------



## MnGmakes3

How's one to guess with no potty shot? :p
I'm going to go with boy just because based on "skull theory"... the jaw is squarer.


----------



## mommasboys2

Orion that sucks that they didn't at least give you a hint. Hopefully you do not have to wait until Monday to find out! Did they give you a picture of the potty shot? I'm going with boy bc he/she looks like a little boy. :)


----------



## orionfox

Nope no potty shot :( Guess they really dont want us to know before the dr tells us. Hopefully we find out soon enough because even hubby cant stand it lol.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Did you have names picked Orion? Sorry if I asked before, horrible memory lol


----------



## orionfox

I have had a couple in mind, but not focussing on names so much until we find out :) Just makes it easier that way lol.


----------



## jordypotpie

Oh man can't wait for my appointment! 3:30 seems forever away!

Good morning lovelies!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Is anyone's belly buttons already sticking out? I thought I'd be much further along for this to happen. If I wear a tshirt it looks like a crater with a nub :cry:


----------



## orionfox

Good luck jordy...

So far my belly button isnt sticking out due to it always being hidden due to my pudgy belly lol. But its definitely not hidden any more lol.


----------



## NoRi2014

Oh Mng lol-mine is definitely flat now and just starting to stick out. 


My bigger problem, literally, is my basketball belly. Is anyone else big already??? I am only 5'4" (on a good day) and have a short torso, so there is no where for baby to go but out I guess...it's like a torpedo belly or something!!! Just in the last few days it has really rounded out and it is so high, like almost to my rib cage already! Today I felt kicking about 1-2 inches above my belly button, off to the right side. 

Can't wait to hear the gender results jordy!!!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Congrats Becca and welcome! :wave:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Jordy- What's taking so long??? :p


----------



## mommasboys2

Jordy- So how did it go? Can't wait to find out if your are having a boy or girl. :)

Orion- Any news for you or are they going to make to wait until Monday.

MnG- My belly button is starting to get flat but not poking out just yet although my belly is definitely getting big.


----------



## orionfox

Yeah it seems they are making me wait until monday when im 21 weeks....however in my local our shopping mall is having one of the private 3D scan places in for the mothers day weekend. They are doing a 3D sneak a peak ultrasound for $20 first come first serve. Its about five minutes long and if baby cooperates i can get one picture for $15. I couldnt believe it when i found out. So there may be a chance i could see what baby is prior to the dr telling us. This is going to be the best first mothers day ever lol. Ive wanted to get a 3D done but its soooo expensive. So now i get to have a quick one. I told hubby we are getting there right away so we can have it done.


----------



## MnGmakes3

That sounds like fun Orion! I hope baby cooperates for you hun! 

Jordy-where's our update?? What are you having?

My belly button has turned super creepy looking. Eeww!


----------



## mommasboys2

Orion that is awesome I hope lo cooperates so you an find out before Monday.


----------



## NoRi2014

So I was working in a different office today and I shared the elevator with this lady (very petite, older). She said, oh my, not long to go huh?! I said, oh I still have all summer to go!!!! See, this is what I am talking about-I feel huge! apparently I must look it too:cry:


----------



## MnGmakes3

NoRi2014 said:


> So I was working in a different office today and I shared the elevator with this lady (very petite, older). She said, oh my, not long to go huh?! I said, oh I still have all summer to go!!!! See, this is what I am talking about-I feel huge! apparently I must look it too:cry:

Post a pic! Maybe she needs to update her geriatric glasses RX haha


----------



## NoRi2014

Okay here are some pics....nothing fancy, just took them after my workout :)

I didn't rotate them....sorry!
 



Attached Files:







downsized_0507151750a.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 5









downsized_0507151750.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 6









downsized_0507151751.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MnGmakes3

Gramma needs a new pair of spectacles! I'm not as big but keep in mind everyone carries differently. I once saw a girl who was 22 weeks along with twins that hadn't even popped yet! (But she was a fitness instructor so I'm sure that played a big role)
Don't get yourself down girlfriend. I think you look super cute :)


----------



## NoRi2014

Thanks MnG! I have really rounded (popped) out between weeks 21-23....I will be 24 weeks Tuesday....

I really try not to let what people think bother me, but it did today for some reason. I also think I look bigger or smaller depending on what I wear. I need to make a better effort to just enjoy the bump every step of the way :)


----------



## mommasboys2

You look beautiful Nori and you by no means look like you are about to pop. I'm only 19 weeks and my bump is pretty close to the same size. :)


----------



## orionfox

I would love to have that baby bump of yours...mine just looks like im fat lol. Gotta love the pre pregnancy pudge lol.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Nori, I'm a bit ahead of you and mines like the same size. This is my second pregnancy though haha.


----------



## Bing28

Wow...so much to catch up on! Sorry I've not been around. I only usually had time to catch up on the train to/from work every day but im having really bad motion sickness on the train at the moment and reading makes it worse so I've been having to avoid looking at my phone. :( 

MnG - Yay for a girl. That's funny all your family dreamt it was a girl. My 4 year old niece keeps saying I'm having a girl and it's going to be called Rosie! :haha:

My belly button is quite a deep inny so it's not sticking out at all yet. I still have my belly ring in too. I bought a maternity belly ring which is more flexible so going to pop that in soon. I don't really want to take it out altogether and have it close up.

Nori - Your bump is beautiful and super cute for 23 weeks! And I agree that bump looks big/small depending on clothes. I'm quite big already (maybe not as big as you but I am only 21 weeks and tall at 5ft 7" and quite big built at a UK size 12). I'll post some bump pics in a bit of me for you to compare. People keep saying maybe it's twins and it's doing my head in! I just was to scream at them "I've had three scans now and it's not twins!" :rofl:

Orion - can't wait to hear what your having! 

Jordy - any news? 

Afm - please can we all pray for my cousin. Her 2 little twin boys were born in the early hours of yesterday morning at only 24 weeks. They are extremely poorly and need lots of strength and prayers to pull through. 

Xx


----------



## Bing28

Nori - here is a pic I just took of my bump!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## MnGmakes3

Good morning girls! 

Bing I am definitely sending lots of prayers your way! Your bump is too cute as well :)

Orion and jordy- I'm not a patient person. ..what's the hold up lol

Afm, I can now see and feel kicks on the outside. I'm so so excited about it I teared up. Hubby is still sleeping (its only 7am here) but I will be sharing the news and poking baby once he's awake :haha:

Have a beautiful day girls! :)


----------



## NoRi2014

Love the pic Bing! Thanks! 

i guess the baby has no where to go but out since I am on the shorter side....my mom said she was straight out for both my brother and myself. She is very petite and has an extremely tiny build-she barely breaks 100 lbs. I, on the other hand, haven't been 100 lbs since jr high prob lol I am normally a sz 4-6, it is what it is, not like I can change how I carry babies ;) 

We have our "babymoon" coming up soon-can't wait to get away and just relax for a bit! 

Jordy-we are dying to know gender and how the scan went!! hope all is well!

Happy Mother's Day to everyone :)


----------



## orionfox

Lol mng...there is a chance i may know the gender tomorrow for mothers day, as our local mall has a lady from one of the local 3D/4D ultrasound clinics doing a small sneak a peak session for only $20. So if baby cooperates and she is able to get a look at the potty area we may know. Otherwise im calling the maternity group on my break on monday if they dont call before then. Trust me im no patient person either lol...i just want to know hahaha and hate having to wait until im 21 weeks.

As for Jordy she is doing her gender reveal party today and will find out what she is having. She wanted to keep it a secret for her as well. So im sure once she is done the party etc she will let everyone know :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Happy mother's day to all! :) :flower:


----------



## jordypotpie

Happy mother's day to you all! 

Sorry for such a long wait.l! My brother got called back to work and I had work wed-fri. My brother's work had him traveling and working odd hours so on top of work planning and putting the party together kind of got laid on me. We got through it and the party went great! My scan went excellent and baby is actually measuring at 12 oz which when I look on my bump app that is two weeks ahead of where I am..wondering if my due date will get bumped at all as a result at my next appointment on the 20th.

Oh...and....IT'S A BOY!!! Baby Liam Joseph


----------



## mommasboys2

Happy Mother's Day ladies I hope everyone has a wonderful day!

Yay congrats on your little boy Jordy! Have you guys decided on a name yet?

Bing your baby bump is so cute! You also look to me like you are carrying a girl ;)

Orion any news today?


----------



## orionfox

As for news for me: my first mothers day gift....a big full moon from baby lol. Baby did not want to give us any other view or show its face. Baby was bum up laying ontop of the placenta head first. We did get a slight view of the gender but not enough to be 100% confirmed. She only got a slight first glance and baby wouldnt let her see more.

At this point until confirmation tomorrow we are team PINK but im trying to not get my hopes up since baby didnt let her have a proper look. But she didnt see a scrotum so we shall see. Fx that we stay team pink. I will definitely update when we actually know.


----------



## mommasboys2

Fx Orion that lo stays team pink :)


----------



## Bing28

Just had some sad news, my cousins baby twin boys didn't make it :sad2:


----------



## orionfox

So sorry to hear that bing :(


----------



## jordypotpie

Liam Joseph is his nane!

Bing- I am so so sorry for your family's loss.


----------



## mommasboys2

Bing I am so sorry to hear that sending lots of prayers your way!

Jordy I love that name!


----------



## NoRi2014

Sorry to hear that bing :(


I hope everyone had a wonderful Mother's Day!!!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Congrats to team blue and to a possible team pink Jordy and Orion!

Bing- so very sorry for the loss in your family. Praying they find some solace during this time :hugs:


----------



## mommasboys2

Orion are we still team pink today?


----------



## jordypotpie

Thanks! I am so so excited finally knowing what we are having. 

Watched taken 3 with my mom last night and every time Liam Neesin talked in the movie my little baby Liam would go bonkers in my belly..all I could do was laugh..it was pretty hilarious to experience


----------



## orionfox

Result is in....we are joining team blue...sad we are not on team pink but over joyed none the less. All that matters is baby is healthy.


----------



## orionfox

As for name i think hubby is pretty stuck on Rylan Zachary for our little ones name.


----------



## jordypotpie

I love the name orion!


----------



## jordypotpie

Congrats on joining team blue! Sorry it didn't stay team pink. It will be exciting and wonderful nonetheless!


----------



## NoRi2014

Congrats Orion! Healthy baby is most important :) Love the name!!


----------



## orionfox

Thanks :) Hubby said his body was shaking when i told him thats how excited he was. He wanted a boy sooo bad.


----------



## mommasboys2

Congrats Orion and I love the name! We wanted a girl but honestly I am over the moon about another mommas boy they are definitely the best. ;)


----------



## JandJPlus1

Orion, it's okay, you can join me in the "people who were hoping for team pink" corner haha. I'm happy I'm having another adorable boy though, I love my son. :)


----------



## orionfox

JandJPlus1 said:


> Orion, it's okay, you can join me in the "people who were hoping for team pink" corner haha. I'm happy I'm having another adorable boy though, I love my son. :)

 Lol...im definitely starting to get over the fact its not a girl. Im really happy for our little boy. Ive already picked out a few cute clothes. Its so exciting once you find out what you are having. There is no way i could have waited until baby was born. I also bought an adorable shark security blankie. Its a blue blankie with a small shark stuffie attached to it.


----------



## MnGmakes3

orionfox said:


> JandJPlus1 said:
> 
> 
> Orion, it's okay, you can join me in the "people who were hoping for team pink" corner haha. I'm happy I'm having another adorable boy though, I love my son. :)
> 
> Lol...im definitely starting to get over the fact its not a girl. Im really happy for our little boy. Ive already picked out a few cute clothes. Its so exciting once you find out what you are having. There is no way i could have waited until baby was born. I also bought an adorable shark security blankie. Its a blue blankie with a small shark stuffie attached to it.Click to expand...

Wanna trade? Lol


----------



## orionfox

MnGmakes3 said:


> orionfox said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JandJPlus1 said:
> 
> 
> Orion, it's okay, you can join me in the "people who were hoping for team pink" corner haha. I'm happy I'm having another adorable boy though, I love my son. :)
> 
> Lol...im definitely starting to get over the fact its not a girl. Im really happy for our little boy. Ive already picked out a few cute clothes. Its so exciting once you find out what you are having. There is no way i could have waited until baby was born. I also bought an adorable shark security blankie. Its a blue blankie with a small shark stuffie attached to it.Click to expand...
> 
> Wanna trade? LolClick to expand...

Lol Dh wouldnt let me even if i tried hahaha


----------



## JandJPlus1

I love that I'm going to have another Mommy's boy. I still want to try again for a girl though haha.


----------



## Bing28

Thanks for all your kind words everyone! :flower:

Orion/Jordy - congrats on being team blue! Love the names! :thumbup:

We spent last weekend looking at travel systems. Has anyone decided what they are buying yet? We are stuck between 2. Hubby likes the Uppababy vista 2015 and I like the Mamas & Papas Armadillo Flip XT. 

What's everyone up to this weekend? I'm on my best friends hen do...so it's going to be tiring! I'm hoping I can get through it okay as I don't want to be the miserable one who goes home early! Lol.


----------



## jordypotpie

Thanks bing!

Has anyone started having Braxton Hicks yet? I started getting them a couple days ago..I will be totally normal feeling and then out of no where I get what feels like a mild menstrual cramp they only happen maybe a few times a day..


----------



## MnGmakes3

Not sure what B/H feel like but I've had some left sided cramping the last 2 days and those feel exactly like period cramps.:shrug:

As for the weekend we have tons going on. Ripping out what was the new flooring (ugh, don't ask), painting the nursery bc I'm sick of the yellow (pretty sure H hates me deciding this one lol), we're getting the dresser delivered and new spare refrigerator for the garage. Tonight I'm going to a friend's Silpada jewelry party. I'm not buying as I've already a butt load on baby items, but it'll be nice to have some girl time :)


----------



## NoRi2014

Jordy-I have just started having what feels like very mild menstrual cramping off and on(maybe once a day) the last couple of days. 

Bing-we are registered for the Graco Click connect travel system. 

Had our dr visit this week, heart rate 140's and moving like crazy. Fundal height is 24...right on track! 
As far as weekend plans, I am shopping for some rugs/towels for the half bath at the new house, hopefully packing some boxes to gear up for moving. And, the most exciting-I am doing laundry & packing for vacation!!!!!! :happydance::happydance: Oh I cannot wait! We don't leave until next week, but the upcoming work week is filled both before and after work, so this is my only time to pack lol

Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## orionfox

My weekend is filled with babysitting and getting things preped for our gender reveal party a week from today. Its cute as one of the kids here at our house is a boy, and all hubby can think of is our little boy on the way and imagining this boy as him :) so excited for my mommas boy. Cant wait for our family to find out :)


----------



## Bing28

Did everyone have a good weekend? 

Jordy - no I've not had any Braxton hicks yet.

Nori - I'm so jealous of your vacation! I really need a holiday! :sad2:

Orion - I hope you got everything organised for your gender reveal party. 

MnG - how did the painting go? Do you like the new colour now? What did you go for?

Afm - I had a fun weekend at my best friends Hen Party, although it was a little emotional. On the Friday afternoon we had afternoon tea and then a pyjama party in the evening. Then on the Saturday everyone took part in a big inflatable games team event. I was nominated photographer for that as I wasn't allowed to take part being pregnant. Then we all went for a meal and out to some bars in the evening. 

I got a bit fed up at the end of the night with people keep asking me if I was okay though, it was only 11pm! And my best friends said to me at one point that I could go home if I wanted and she wouldn't mind. So I took that as a hint she didn't want me there and got a taxi back to where we were staying and ended up crying myself to sleep :rofl: I probably over reacted but I remember on my Hen Party I kept saying the same thing to my mum and mum in law and I couldn't relax until they left. So just felt it was the best I left. I'm just dreading the wedding now though as I'm bridesmaid and I can see the same thing happening. Do you think I should just have a word with her before the wedding and say not to worry about me as it's her day? 

I also broke down in tears this morning too! The pregnancy hormones have definately made an appearance over the last few days! :haha: 

I just got so annoyed at hubby. From now until the end of June we have 1 free weekend (4 of which we're going away & staying with friends/family). I'm just fed up of being so busy and going away. We haven't even finished emptying out the spare room yet and so far i'm the one who has done everything to sort the spare room out while hubby has been away on 3 boys weekends getting drunk! I've emptied all the cupboards and sold all the furniture so far but there is still several piles of stuff which needs sorting out. He said to me yesterday when I got home that he'd sorted out his pile of clothes in there...walked in the room and there were clothes all over the floor...that's not sorting stuff out if you ask me, it's just creating a bigger mess! It didn't seem to bother me yesterday but this morning I felt so angry and just burst out crying. He did tidy up and clean the house while I was away and I came home to a nice roast dinner but when it comes to sorting stuff out in the spare room I just feel like nothing seems to get done unless I do it and we are very quickly running out of weekends to do stuff. Plus by July/August I'm going to be too big to do anything! Grrrr! 

Sorry for my rant...just needed to get that off my chest! Feel better now! :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

Happy Monday lady birds!

We decided on a mint color for the nursery. I love love love it! We added stripes along 2 walls with a glaze and a slight sparkle effect. It's not really visible so today we're going to get glitter paint by Disney and add more. :blush: I love how it's turning out :)

Bing I'm sorry you've had an emotional wkend. Those hormones can be pretty brutal! If I lived close I would help you organize!! :hugs: I hope it gets better and that your H realizes he needs to be home more to help.
 



Attached Files:







20150517_200039.jpg
File size: 11.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Bing28

I love the colour MnG! :thumbup: just don't change your mind again! :haha: 

Thanks for the offer MnG - you should move to England! ;) 

When I think about it now, hubby was actually really sweet this morning when I burst out crying. He said we don't have to go and visit family for the weekend at the end of May - the football team he supports are in a cup final for the 1st time in around 50 years and we had planned to watch the match with everyone. Plus he said if I show him how to list stuff on eBay he'll start putting all the stuff on there which we need to sell to make room for nursery furniture, as he gets home from work at 5pm whereas I don't get in until 7.30pm and by then I'm ready for bed! :haha:


----------



## jordypotpie

Bing-I hope you get everything sorted out  I can sort of relate as I did most of the cleaning out of what will be the nursery..and it was torture trying to get him to do all the heavy stuff. Now I still have to get the carpets clean..which he refuses to help do any of..he hardly helps with the laundry..he has washed maybe 8 dishes in the last month..the roommate's ONLY chore is putting clean dishes away..and SO does the vacuuming and yardwork (mowing and weedeating. I'm still expected to weed the flowerbeds) he vacuums maybe once or twice a week..the rest of the time he just sits on his butt playing computer games. So yeah..I've about had it as he still hasn't heard back about the outcome of his arbitration..he paints houses on the weekends for extra money but that's it as far as work is concerned..I'm working though on top of keeping the house tidied up..oh...let's not forget the baby registries..he isn't helping with those AT ALL..I love him to no end but sometimes I wish he'd snap out of it. There is no room in the kitchen for baby supplies..but we have a huge glass cabinet in there full of empty booze bottles on display..refuses to throw them out..I've also given up on him ever being super sensitive where my emotions are concerned while pregnant..he just doesn't grasp that there are really certain things he shouldn't say or do

I should mention again that he and his sister are both adopted and he hasn't ever been around pregnant women much. So he really hasn't learned how to handle a pregnant woman.

Guess today is a rant day


----------



## orionfox

Looks good mng :) 

Hope the hormones settle down a bit for you bing...so far my hubby is lucky as i havent had any hormone issues as of yet.

Hope everyone has enjoyed the weekend. Its Victoria day today so im at home getting things done. Ive been organising the nursery for our boy and painting wooden letters that spell out his name. Im doing big letters for his room and little ones for the door. Getting excited for our party on sat. My mom in law and her hubby are coming over from the island on friday. So i hope this work week goes by fast.


----------



## jordypotpie

Mng- that color looks great! 

Oruon- super excited for your reveal party! Hope it goes wonderfully for you guys!


----------



## orionfox

Thanks Jordy...I just tested out the reveal part of the party just to make sure it works properly. We are doing balloons with blue and green papers inside. I cant wait to see how everyone reacts. Our family cant stop trying to get us to tell them what baby is lol.


----------



## jordypotpie

I'm sure it is going to go great! I really enjoyed our party. My mom bawled when the blue balloons floated out of the box. My mom is one of six 3 boys 3 girls..and out of 14 grandkids my grandpa only has 4 grandsons the other 10 are all girls. One of my cousins now has a boy and a girl another cousin has a boy and now me and my cousin are both welcoming boys to the family in the near future..everyone is so grateful for the boys lol


----------



## jordypotpie

Us anyone else craving something steadily? Broccoli and blueberries..I swear they are my main food intake anymore..I can never get enough


----------



## MnGmakes3

I'm still on a fruit kick. Yesterday I ate a whole watermelon to myself! Yum! Cold fruit in general is so so good! Anything cold, tangy or sweet I won't say no to.


----------



## Bing28

No cravings here, I've just gone off certain foods instead instead.

Xx


----------



## mommasboys2

Food in general lol one day I want a juicy hamburger and the next I want sweets.


----------



## Bing28

Had a random dream last night...I dreamt I went to a scan and the sonographer turned round and said it was a little boy and I burst into tears saying I didn't want to know and wanted it to be a surprise! I also felt shocked in my dream as I thought it was going to be a girl! It all felt so real! :haha:

What dreams has everyone else had about their little baba? 

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

I've had so many I've lost count. They're mostly super sad and scary. Come to think of it I haven't had one happy baby dream :(


----------



## orionfox

Has anyone else been feeling large kicks from their lo? Yesterday i felt a couple large kicks for the first time from our boy. It actually startled me a bit at first. They didnt hurt but felt like something punching me or what not from the inside lol. Still not feeling movements from the outside yet but cant wait until i do.


----------



## jordypotpie

Liam has been kicking really hard the past couple days  I've started feeling them from outside as well! SO keeps missing them.

On a side note..SO just got the call we have been waiting a long time for. He gets his job back with full back pay!! (About 2 years worth) we couldn't be more ecstatic for this!


----------



## orionfox

Nice jordy :)


----------



## mommasboys2

Bing I have had dreams that our little boy was actually a girl and I've also had bad dreams. I'm assuming the bad dreams are because of our previous losses and the girl dreams are bc we were hoping for a little girl. 

Orion little man has been kicking hard the past couple of weeks even enough for my husband and sons to feel it at times. It catches me by surprise sometimes but is definitely the best feeling ever!

Jordy that is awesome news congrats! :)


----------



## MnGmakes3

That's great news jordy. Glad that finally went through for you! 

Hope all you ladies have a beautiful holiday weekend! :)


----------



## jordypotpie

Thank you ladies!

SO felt baby kick last night!

Have a family bbq to attend and then we are having dinner at SO's mom's afterwards to watch game of thrones. Should be an excellent day


----------



## Bing28

That's great news Jordy! :thumbup: 

Orion - yes I feel kicks from LO. They make me jump sometimes! Hubby felt first kick from outside a couple of days ago.

Our family travelled to a seaside town we used to go to as kids for the holiday weekend. It been nice, bringing back lots of memories.

Xx


----------



## orionfox

Our Weekend has gone great :) We had our gender reveal party and everyone was sooo excited. They too all loved Rylan's name. Today is dh's bday and today we both got to feel Rylan kick from the outside. He got the best bday gift :) So awesome to get to finally feel him kicking. Today is just a relax day for us.


----------



## MnGmakes3

We finished the nursery last night! Just waiting on some accessories from Etsy, oh and the closet has to be put together but paint and flooring is finally finished!!!
The rest of the week will be spent with flooring and painting the living room. I'm already exhausted.


----------



## orionfox

Nice mng...we pretty much have our nursery finished as well...we revealed that as well at the party. Both my mom and mil were in happy tears :)


----------



## Bing28

Orion - Yah for feeling baby kick from the outside! It's a great feeling isn't it?! I can't wait until it gets more obvious, as the outside kicks are still very faint for me.

MnG/Orion - can't believe you've both nearly finished your nurseries! You are both far too organised. We ordered our furniture but still need to empty the room out before we can build it and get the room resembling anything like a nursery!

Afm - I'm not doing great at the moment. Really struggling to sleep. Keep waking up around 4-5am and can't get back to sleep until about 10 mins before my alarm goes off at 6.30am. I'm exhausted. I'm going to buy some lavender oil today and put a few drops in a bath before I go to bed tonight to see if that helps. Also my grandad had a haemorrhagic stroke (bleed on brain) at the weekend I'm spending most of my time in tears at the moment. He is in hospital but lost the use of his legs and is very confused at times. One minute you'll be having a normal conversation with him and he knows exactly what's happened and what's going on and the next minute he doesn't seem to know where he is. It's very sad to see. My hubby is being great and very supportive though. I love him so much. 

Xx


----------



## MnGmakes3

Bing- I'm so sorry you're going through this. I hope your family is around you for support during this time. :hugs:

We had our official 20 week gender ultrasound today with MIL and bff. We did really well with our surprised faces! Baby is measuring 20+3 and right on track for Oct 10th. However shes only 12 ounces. From what I read babies at this gestation are to be at a lb or just over a lb. Is that not right??


----------



## orionfox

Nope she is pretty much on track...its at 22-23weeks that they are at a lb and slightly over.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Thanks orion. For some reason I thought the weight was off for so early on


----------



## JandJPlus1

My little man was also like 12 ish ounces at the 20 week ultrasound and my doc assured me that that was completely normal. I don't get to set up my nursery to accommodate baby and big brother until the end of June ish but we have been getting things for it. We decided that Holden's part of the room is going to be despicable me minions, and the babies will be baby blue with Winnie the Pooh. :) ill post pictures once everything is done. :)


----------



## mommasboys2

Bing I am so sorry to hear about your granddad prayers and hugs.

Jordy that is awesome! My Lo always stops kicking when hubby puts his hand on my stomach like he knows it is isn't me.

MnG I think she is right on track! And I vote you definitely have her Oct 5th on my bday! ;)

Afm I am just sitting here patiently waiting on my anatomy scan and sugar test on the 17th. We have completely finished lo room, bought most of his clothes, car seat and pretty much everything he needs besides a swing. Now if September 29th would just hurry up and get here I would be ok. :)


----------



## Bing28

Thanks for your kind word everyone. It really does mean a lot to me :flower:

MnG - yes the others are right. My size guide app on my phone says at 20 weeks baby should be around 11oz and 1lb around 22 weeks! :thumbup:

J&J - I'm glad I'm not the only one who hasn't started the nursery yet! :haha: We want to get ours done by end July. So far we have only ordered the furniture which will be delivered on 10th June.

Mommas - I have my sugar test on 10th June! I know what you mean about wanting September to hurry up! I can't wait to meet our LO. 

Afm - I had my lavender oil bath before bed last night. I slept like a baby! Feeling a lot more refreshed now! :happydance:


----------



## MnGmakes3

Thanks everyone! Eases my mind that everything is going well. It's still be nice to get a call from the OB to confirm. .not sure what's taking her so long. .ugh. 

Bing- a lavender oil bath sounds amaze-balls!!! We have no shower right now (in the prices of remodeling) but I'll definitely have to try that once everything is back to normal! 

Mommas- Oct 5th sounds like a lovely day. I'll see if I could talk Allie into making her appearance early ;)


----------



## JandJPlus1

I have ordered Holden's big boy bed and we know what we want to do for painting and everything haha. It is killing me to not work on it but considering my house has to get emptied for the new flooring and painting there is no point in starting anything now. :( We finally decided on a baby name though so I'm pretty excited about that. I had a scary fall the other day and it all of a sudden just hit me that that was his name. :)


----------



## JandJPlus1

Oh, and there's 3 more days until my third trimester officially begins! :)


----------



## mommasboys2

Ok ladies I have a very weird and maybe tmi question but I have to ask. When I had my last ultrasound done lo was laying very low like pretty much on my cervix. Well the past few days it has felt like he is literally tap dancing on my cervix and it is to say the least very uncomfortable. Has any of you other ladies been experiencing this and do you think it is anything I should be concerned about?


----------



## MnGmakes3

JandJPlus1 said:


> I have ordered Holden's big boy bed and we know what we want to do for painting and everything haha. It is killing me to not work on it but considering my house has to get emptied for the new flooring and painting there is no point in starting anything now. :( We finally decided on a baby name though so I'm pretty excited about that. I had a scary fall the other day and it all of a sudden just hit me that that was his name. :)


So what's the name? ???


----------



## MnGmakes3

mommasboys2 said:


> Ok ladies I have a very weird and maybe tmi question but I have to ask. When I had my last ultrasound done lo was laying very low like pretty much on my cervix. Well the past few days it has felt like he is literally tap dancing on my cervix and it is to say the least very uncomfortable. Has any of you other ladies been experiencing this and do you think it is anything I should be concerned about?


I've never experienced it but it wouldn't hurt to ask what's going on. Keep us posted! 
You can always do a head stand to see if he moves up more :haha:


----------



## mommasboys2

I think it would be nearly impossible for me to do a head stand at this point lol. :) I will definitely be asking about it at my next appointment.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Mommas- What's it feel like?


----------



## JandJPlus1

If it feels like a sharp pain like someone just drop kicked you in the cervix than I know what you mean and it's normal haha. And his name is Kieran Finley Richard. :)


----------



## mommasboys2

It feels the same as him kicking my stomach but when he kicks my cervix it is just more startling and uncomfortable. I never experienced this with my other two pregnancy I carried to term but they also weren't as low as he is. It really feels like someone tap dancing down there in my girly area tmi sorry.


----------



## MnGmakes3

No tmi here ladies! 
I would hate that feeling. Poke him back :haha:


----------



## Bing28

Mommas - I've not felt tap dancing on my cervix but definately felt kicks/punches against my bladder which I'm sure it just as uncomfortable! :haha: 

J&J - love the name!

MnG - how much longer will you be renovating for? 

X


----------



## MnGmakes3

Lol...At this rate probably through mid next week. Couch delivery tomorrow, still need to spackle Allie's closet and put the closet pieces together, finish the shower, installation, drywall, spackle, paint...and, umm..that's it. The LR will be done in a few hours. Wahooo!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Wow its been super quiet here lately. What's everyone been doing?


----------



## mommasboys2

MnG I was thinking the same thing!

We have had a pretty busy weekend.... We spent Saturday at the lake with family and friends then Sunday at my friends little boys birthday party. Now we are patiently waiting for hubby to get home from California so we can head to the beach for the weekend for my oldest sons 10th birthday. I can't believe my baby is turning 10 Saturday... they grow up way to fast!

How was everyone elses weekend???


----------



## MnGmakes3

We spent the whole week renovating. The living room is done and I secretly hate the couch :blush: there's just no space to sprawl out and snuggle. The bathroom is ready for paint And the babies closet is ready to finish also!! I'm so excited to be done with this crap lol


----------



## NoRi2014

Hi ladies!!!:thumbup: Made it back from our "babymoon"! Sounds like everyone has been doing well-that's good to hear!!

It was so nice to get away, but now time to focus on all the things that still need done within the next 3 months.....we did pick out several names for boys/girls and decided to spell them out in seashells on the beach and took pictures of each so that once baby is here and we decide on a name, we can use the pics for the announcement :) We also spontaneously decided to do our maternity photos while at the beach-hopefully they turn out :) We met some very nice folks on our trip that were very complementary and then others that felt just had to comment how big they think I am and how they can't believe I have 3 months left. I just don't understand people....I have never been one to make comments like that to anyone whether I know them or not, but I swear I will never ever ever ever say anything like that to another expecting mother!!!! I mean what do you say when they ask when you are due, you tell them and then they say, "wow, your really big"?!?!? Who actually says that to a complete stranger?!?!?

Now to focus on finishing the house, packing/moving-it has me rather worried, I just want it to be done in time. Hubby keeps saying we are moving in June-well I am thinking it will be the end of June if not July lol I just want to get settled in the new place....

I did my 1 hr glucose test yesterday after we got home from the airport....now just waiting to hear results, not sure how long it will take, they didn't say and I didn't bother asking. I would think by the end of the week:shrug:

Hope everyone has a great week:thumbup:


----------



## mommasboys2

Nori I am so sorry some people can be so rude. Just enjoy your pregnancy ever woman carries their babies different. Why did they not tell you the results of the test before you left? They will tell me that day if everything is ok and if not then I would have to come back to do the 3 hour test. I hope everything comes back good keep us updated.

So I have been spending a lot of time in the sun which I always do every summer. I have noticed though that I am burning horribly which normally never happens I always just tan. I never had this problem with my previous pregnancies so I thought maybe it is my medicine causing it. I have looked all over the internet but there doesn't seem to be any answers nor did the pharmacist seem to know either. I'm really hoping that I don't end up looking like a lobster after our trip to the beach this weekend. I am waiting on a call back from the doctor to see what he has to say about it. I guess I need to buy an umbrella and hang out under it most of the weekend just in case... :(


----------



## NoRi2014

Thanks :)

I just heard from the dr..I failed the 1 hr by 4 points!!! So close...so now on to the 3 hour I guess. hoping it's just a false positive and I pass the 3 hr.


----------



## NoRi2014

Oh and my hemoglobin was low so they are calling me in a iron supplement...


----------



## JandJPlus1

I failed my glucose test as well. The highest number you are allowed to have without taking the 3 hour is below a 7.8, I had a 7.8 Haha. So they have to send me in. I go on Friday to do that. And I'm anemic as well. My iron level is a 10. Normal is 12-75 but they want you in like the 30's. I've been on an iron supplement for almost a month now.


----------



## jordypotpie

Vacation was a blast..minus us both coming home with some sort of cold thing..I had to call in to work today and SO has been in and out of bed all day. Hopefully we start feeling better soon.


----------



## orionfox

Sorry to hear you havent been well jordy...i too have been dealing with a cold and wish i could have called in. But we have a new staff in the daycare room today, so i had to come in.


----------



## MnGmakes3

How is everyone feeling? Hope you ladies didn't come down with nasty colds!

Anyone have scans or appts coming up? I have my monthly tomorrow and hoping for a new picture of baby (they need a repeat of her spine) Praying all is good! 

Wishing everyone a great day! :)


----------



## Eclaire

Hi ladies. Thought I would pop over and say hi! Glad to see so many of you doing so well and making such progress on the nurseries. I found out yesterday I am having a :blue: I haven't told my husband the news yet. I plan to surprise him on father's day.


----------



## mommasboys2

MnG I hope your appointment goes well today and lo is ok! I go for my glucose test and anatomy scan next week. I'm not looking forward to the glucose test but getting to see my little man will be more than worth it. 

Eclarie that is awesome news congrats on your little boy!

So has anyone else noticed time seems to be going by much faster now? Only 16 more weeks at the most to go I can not wait till our little miracle gets here. Every time he starts kicking and playing I can't help but to smile I never thought I'd get to have another child and I'm nervously loving every minute of it until he arrives,


----------



## NoRi2014

Congrats on the boy Eclaire :) Glad all is going well for you.

Mommas-hopefully all goes well at your scan. And yes, time is flying by! 28 weeks today-can't believe it, so much to do yet lol

I have decided to post a couple of bump pics....my apologies as they are in the ladies restroom at work:shrug: 

Hope everyone is having a great week :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







downsized_0609151622.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 3









downsized_0609151625b.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommasboys2

Nori your bump is so cute and you are absolutely glowing!


----------



## MnGmakes3

Nori - you look amazing! So cute! 

So happy to hear everyone is doing well. 
Time still feels to be dragging for me. Still a month until 3rd tri. ..ugh! :coffee:

I got another talking to yesterday at the OB for another weight jump. Idk what I'm supposed to do anymore. Maybe the last tri won't be so bad????

My scan went well. Baby girl didn't want her pic taken. She was head down with arms in her face the whole time. .lil brat haha


----------



## NoRi2014

Thank you mommas and mng:flower:

Mng-I feel like I have gained over the "recommended" amount per week, so I asked my dr last time, but said she thought I was still okay. I will see what she says next week I guess....I have gained 22-24 lbs so far, depends on the time of day I jump on the scale-I really don't know where it all is, although my hubby said my behind is a little "fuller" than before lol which is okay I suppose....


----------



## JandJPlus1

I've gained 6 lbs haha. And almost 5 of it was in the last month. My doctor isn't concerned at all. :)


----------



## mommasboys2

I had gained 25 pounds at my appointment 3 weeks ago so I am scared to see what I weigh next Wednesday.

MnG lo is already being a little diva so you might just have your hands full! ;) Glad all is well with her even if she was being stubborn!


----------



## jordypotpie

Meant to post this the other day..managed to get side tracked (not very hard to do anymore it seems) I got weighed at my WIC appointment and she said I'd gained a bit much this past month..but then I told her I went to Vegas and ate a lot while there so she comically put in the notes that that was the reason for the weight gain thankfully she understood that that happens when you go on vacation
 



Attached Files:







tmp_15314-Screenshot_2015-06-08-16-19-20-2103986078.jpg
File size: 20.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## MnGmakes3

Looking great jordy!

How's everyone's weekends going?


----------



## orionfox

Congrats on the boy eclair
Nori and jordy i love the bumps

Soon enough i will post up my bump pic once i pop out a bit more. Wish i had a nice big bump like you gals, but mine is taking some time. But for the first time in i dont know how many years, i can see my belly button lol. Ive never been able to see it due to my pudgy tummy hahaha. But ny bump right now is tiny compared to those bumps.

Today im just relaxing for the rest of the day as i completed a full 5k walk :) proud of myself since i am 6 months prego lol. I cant believe im already almost 26 weeks. Time is flying by. Cant believe how little time is left. But besides relaxing im also babysitting a 3yr old tonight.


----------



## MnGmakes3

Orion, I'm so jealous that you haven't popped, meanwhile people keep thinking I'm having twins. I can't stand it anymore lol

Does anyone else hate how their boobs are sticking to their skin? Is it just me? I went from a 34b up 3 cups and I LOATHE this big boob, sweaty, sticky feeling. So gross!

On the up side we are done done done with the nursery! Here's a lil pic :)
 



Attached Files:







20150614_140823.jpg
File size: 3.7 KB
Views: 18


----------



## mommasboys2

MnG I love your nursery it is so cute!

As far as the boobs go I only wished mine grew some. I wasn't blessed with boobs I am an A cup and they have never gotten bigger with any of my pregnancies. I always seems to gain all of my weight in my thighs and butt. I have gone from a size 0 to a 7 and I still have 15 weeks to go. :shrug: Oh well I guess if I can't have boobs at least I will have a nice bum while I am pregnant lol ;)


----------



## jordypotpie

I've started getting a heat rash under my left one..now the skin is discolored..I air them out when I can I am in a d cup for now


----------



## mommasboys2

Jordy I couldn't even imagine having D's... I can only imagine how hot/sweaty they would be. Hopefully your heat rash goes away soon!

How is everyone else doing it has seemed to get very quietly lately. Any updates ladies? 

Well my sugar test and anatomy scan went great today. They said lo is perfectly healthy and he weighs a whole 1lb 11oz. He was being a little stubborn and kept putting his arm and hand infront of his face when she would try to get pictures but she did manage to get a few. Only the down side I have been hurting in my right kidney area and the confirmed today I have a uti awesome. :nope: On another note I have gained 34 pounds in just 25 weeks so I'm scared to even think what I will weigh by the time he gets here.... looks like I need to start exercising and stop snacking so much lol. :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20150617_175223-1.jpg
File size: 16.2 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20150617_175316-1.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 2









IMG_20150617_175403-1.jpg
File size: 14.9 KB
Views: 1









IMG_20150617_175507-1.jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## NoRi2014

Hmm yes, no D's over here.....I have gone up just over a cup size so far. I wonder if they will get bigger as my due date gets closer? 

I have a 3D/4D ultrasound surprise planned for my husband for father's day this weekend :) I have my 29/30 week check up tomorrow and then we will go to the ultrasound a little later in the day. He is a techy person, so hopefully he will be excited about it :) 

I am scared to find out how much I have gained, based on the scale at home, I would say I have probably gained close to 27-30 lbs at this point. Since I still have 10 weeks to go, I have no idea what the total will be...I know the doc orig said I should gain between 25-35 lbs total, so we will see what she says tomorrow.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## orionfox

Lol im in the DDs...unlucky for me i was a D prior to baby. These gals are huge and cant stand it lol. Baby is still doing great. Hb is at 140. I have to book my glucose test. Dr said i might as well do the 2hr fasting rather than the screening test since mom had gd with all of us kids. He said that way i dont have to possibly do both tests. Thank god its only a 2hr test and not a 3hr like it used to be. But im not happy about that drink lol. Hoping that gd doesnt show up.


----------



## orionfox

Weight for me: i think ive gained about 4-5lbs. That may sound low to most of you, however its at a great point as the dr is only looking at a 10-15lb weight gain for me. I was already over 200lbs pre pregnancy. Soooo looking forward to getting back into shape after our boy is born. I was working on losing weight prior to my positive lol.


----------



## mommasboys2

Nori what an awesome Fathers Day present!

Orion I did my 1hr test Wednesday and I have to say the drink tasted 10x better than it did 8 years ago when I was pregnant. I actually drank it and it didn't make me sick to my stomach at all. If they give you a choice go with fruit punch instead of the orange. ;) Fx you pass it and don't have to.worry about gb.

Afm I guess I passed my sugar test since she said I wouldn't hear from them if I did. Have any of you been having horrible headaches? I have had a headache on and off for over a week now and it is getting very frustrating. Some days it is worse than others but today was the worst of all it actually made me sick and has had my neck and shoulders hurting as well. :( Hopefully this shall soon pass :)

Hope everyone else is doing good!


----------



## Bing28

Hi everyone! 

Glad to see everyone is doing okay! I'm so sorry for not being around recently...I have just been so busy. Me and hubby haven't had a free weekend since April. We are off to Spain this weekend to visit my dad and then no more and until end July! I can't wait for some relaxing weekends sitting in the garden with a good book! 

Eclaire - congrats on the boy! By the way i was bridesmaid last week for my friend...I can't removed if I said in end that I bought a larger dress size. I just had to have it taken in around bust. I'll try and post a pic for you as I really appreciated all your seamstress tips before! 

MnG - love your nursery! Ours is slowly coming along now. 

Jordy/nori - glad you had a good babymoon! Love your bump pics! So cute! 

Mommas - lovely scan pics! :) 

I bought a maternity bra which stretches and accomadates sizes 34B to 38DD of something like that so I'm not sure how many cup sizes I've gone up. Although I know my girls have definately grown and none of my old bras fit! I was a small 36B before. I might get measured again soon just out of curiosity. I'm secretly hoping the girls stay a bit bigger after giving birth...a B cup just never seemed big enough before! :haha: 

Weight wise, I've not weighed myself for 2-3 weeks but at end May when I was 24 weeks I had gained 24lb! I can definately feel the weight gain and have a nice pregnancy waddle now! :rofl:

Oh and I had my glucose test last week too. I did the 2 hour fasting test and I assume I passed like you Mommas, as the nurse said I wouldn't hear from them if I had passed and would only get a phonecall the next day if I had failed. I'm so glad...I could not have coped with not being allowed to eat chocolate for the next 3 months! :haha:

Has everyone's baby got into a kicking/play routine yet? I get worried sometimes as some days I feel baby on and off most of day but other days I don't feel baby until I relax in the evenings. Is it normal to feel baby more on some days than others or should I be worried I don't feel baby until the evening some days?

Xx


----------



## NoRi2014

Orion-the glucose drink I had was a lemon-lime one. It was just like a flat Sprite. It was the same for the 1 hr and then the 3hr (just more concentrated). Hopefully you pass without a problem!

Bing-I was a B cup as well prior to pregnancy....it'd be nice to keep a little of the extra around after, but only in that area LOL

As far as baby movement, I would say it really picked up for me around 26 weeks. and now at 29-30 weeks its constant-every hour all day long almost. Which is very exciting and reassuring.....I am trying to enjoy every little kick and squirm as I know I will miss it after baby is born! 

Hope everyone has a great day! I will try to post pics from the ultrasound if they turn out-I am most excited to see baby's face and I will be making sure they stay far away from gender so as not to spoil the surprise:thumbup:


----------



## jordypotpie

So today SO and I went to get gas (i was literally running on fumes) and head to a junk yard to check out a part for my car. All the pumps are in use and someone pulls away from the back pump..so i pull up behind behind a big motorhome..i shut off my car and go to get out right as the motor home pulls away..a very large woman in a van behind me (who I hadn't noticed was there) starts honking and yelling at me to pull forward..as it is "common gas station curtousy"..i was just there yesterday when I went to get gas originally and POLITELY pulled around a person so they didnt have to move ..only to realize I didn't have the button for my gas lid (door panel was off and at home). Anyway..SO thinks the same way I do..my car is off and I'm in the process of getting out of my car (hard to do these days) her car is still running..she can pull around..he tells me not to move..then she starts REALLY freaking out...to the point that it is drawing attention and the station clerk asks us to just pull forward just to make it easy..so I pull forward and she continues to be an absolute bitch yelling her head off at us..SO gets out of the car and starts yelling back as she is being insanely stupid and rude..he says what he needed to say and gets back in the car..after he gets in the car she proceeds to rudely say to me that she is fucking SORRY i am having his baby!

I am SO GRATEFUL he is mine and that we are about to have this beautiful son TOGETHER! I am so appreciative of him sticking up for me. I just..I couldn't believe someone could say something so rude..I still cant...it is really bothering me. I really wanted to punch her..and I am not a violent person..


----------



## jordypotpie

My wonderful great aunt passed away yesterday..just found out today..not handling it well..plus the elderly man across the street from my house passed away last night as well..may they rest in peace..


----------



## orionfox

Sorry to hear that Jordy
Im really loving baby right now. He has been taking from my reserves, so it actually is starting to look like ive lost weight rather than gained weight :) Most people who see me are noticing it. My sides have definitely shrunk. Yay for baby. Now if only he could take from my butt hahahahaha. Gotta love when babies make your figure look better :)


----------



## orionfox

Here is my nice bump...Still getting there but definitely popped out more in the last while. One more week left until im in third tri. Cant believe it.
 



Attached Files:







2015-06-22_22.56.17.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## LauraAnn

is it too late to join you in here?

My due date is 25 August, but think I'll be start of September, as my other children were overdue...

How is everyone feeling? I'm so tired, heavy and uncomfortable!!

I have the house to myself tonight as husband has taken our older children to the movies and our younger ones are at sleepover with their friends.


----------



## NoRi2014

Sorry to hear that Jordy!

Welcome Laura:thumbup:

How is everyone doing? 

I am doing okay, other than the normal swollen feet and feeling dizzy :)

Our 3d/4d ultra sound didn't turn out very well since baby was sleeping and did not want to wake up for us. I even drank orange juice before we went. Tech said baby is head down, lots of hair and was sleeping basically folded in half lol We saw 4d images of legs and arms....she verified HR @138. They will do a re scan in about 4 weeks, she said baby will be too big to fold in half at that point so we should be able to get some good pictures. Dr apt fri went well, HR 140, I have gained 24 lbs and am measuring right on track for 30 weeks.

Here is my 30 week bump picture...def all belly..not sure where the growth over the next 10 weeks is going to go:dohh:
 



Attached Files:







downsized_0623151724.jpg
File size: 16.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## orionfox

Got my glucose test booked for saturday at 8:25am :) so the whole fasting is going to be easy lol. Dr just wanted to get me to do the 2hr fasting right away rather than the screening test since i have a higher risk of gd.


----------



## orionfox

And by 2 hr fasting i have to fast for 8hrs prior to the two hr test.


----------



## Bing28

So sorry to hear about your aunt and neighbour Jordy. :flowers: I hope you are doing okay? Thinking of you! 

Welcome Laura :wave: I am feeling very heavy now too...I think my walking pace has halved over the past few weeks! I dread to think how slow I'll be by the end! 

I'm loving all the bump pictures! You all look lovely! 

I had a lovely relaxing weekend at my dads last week in Spain. I did nothing but sit by the pool for 3 days. Only thing is I have come out in a heat rash on my bump now! 
I started pregnancy yoga too. It's really good...I never knew there were so many ways to do pelvic floor exercises! :rofl:
I have my 28 week midwife appointment tomorrow. Just a routine appt where they will take weight, blood pressure etc. 
And our travel system is being delivered this Saturday but hubby doesn't want to bring it in the house as his mum told him it's bad luck to bring the pram in the house before baby is born! I never knew he was superstitious! :haha: 

How is everyone else doing? 

Xx


----------



## Bing28

Here is a pic I took of my bump last week in Spain!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 3


----------



## jordypotpie

Failed Failed my glucose test..I'm going to call on Monday and request the results. I want to know how much I failed by. Read online that a lot of places will say you failed even when you don't so that they can ping your insurance for more money..in don't like needles and really don't want to have to get more tests done if i don't have to


----------



## orionfox

Well just finished by glucose test...so hopefully all went well


----------



## orionfox

Hope everyone is doing great...today im finally in the third tri yay!!! Cant believe how fast time has gone.


----------



## NoRi2014

We had our first shower (mostly my family/friends-the one for his family is not for another week and a half...our families live about an hr apart, so it seemed best to do 2 showers) this weekend also-I worked on organizing everything Sunday. The carpet is supposed to be installed in roughly 2 weeks, so once it's in, we can officially fill the nursery with everything We did the ABC book and it was so much fun to see the pictures everyone drew!! We are going to make it into a book and hubby also suggested scanning each page in to make an electronic version-like print it at Walgreens or wherever. (he works in IT, so it's kind of his thing lol)

I am feeling pretty good overall-although I have noticed an increase in soreness in my hips...but feel like I am just growing growing growing-there were a few people at the shower that felt the need to comment how big they think I am...that was slightly disappointing You would think that especially at the shower, people would keep their opinions to themselves-but whatever I guess. 
I am having a baby in 8-9 weeks people, c'mon!!!

Hope everyone is doing well and having a good week!!!


----------



## mommasboys2

Wow it sure has gotten quite here lately! How is everyone doing?

Afm we are finally in our 3rd trimester and my body is definitely feeling it. I had my 28 week ob visit Thursday and he said my stomach is measuring at 30 weeks so not to plan on making much past 38 weeks if even that. It is hard to believe our lo will be here in just a couple more months. :)


----------



## Bing28

Hi Mommas - yes it has been quiet here recently. I'm in the 3rd tri now too and the exhaustion has hit me full force this week. I've also noticed my asthma has been playing up today so baby must be pushing against my lungs now. 

Let's just hope you don't make it to 40 weeks if your little man is measuring a couple of weeks ahead! :haha: how heavy were your other sons? As don't they say each child you have gets heavier? 

At my 28 week appt (actually had it at 28+4) I measured 29 weeks so a tiny bit ahead. I've got my next appointment this Friday at 31+5 and then a growth scan at 34 weeks. 

Has anyone started their antenatal classes yet? If so how have they been? Did you get any good/useful tips to prepare you for labour?


----------



## orionfox

Yeah ive been feeling the tiredness come back full force now. Cant believe im almost 30 weeks. Hoping Rylan doesnt come before my mat leave sept 4th. I have my next prenatal appt on thursday. Good news though is i havent recieved a call from my dr, so that means i passed my glucose test :) so glad for that. Just hoping the rest of this pregnancy is also complication free like it has been so far.


----------



## mommasboys2

Bing my oldest weighed 6 lbs 6 oz I was induced 4 days early and my youngest weighed 6 lbs 12 oz I was induced 2 weeks early with him. Lo was measuring a few ounces ahead of what he should at my 25 week scan so I'm guessing he will be at least 7 lbs.


----------



## jordypotpie

D day is getting closer and closer..now have my appointments 2 weeks apart..next one is this coming Thursday..and then we have birthing class this coming saturday. I am getting exceedingly nervous about delivering Liam. I also have a strange gut feeling I won't make it to my due date.

our baby shower is the 8th so that is coming up fast as well.

the nursery is almost done. the crib is sitting in our living room in a box waiting for us to finish with the painting. I haven't really had the energy to work on it and with SO FINALLY back to work it seems hard to motivate him into helping with it..thankfully all that's left is another coat on the ceiling, the trim, and touching up the walls. I seem to get more of it done while he is at work and not home.

hope all is well with everyone else


----------



## NoRi2014

Hi ladies! Hope this finds everyone doing well :)

35 weeks-can't believe it!! I have my dr apt tomorrow, so excited for that. We had our "do-over" 3D ultrasound a few days ago. Of course baby still wouldn't cooperate and had his/her hand covering the face, but the tech said she got a very good pic of the gender and put it on our cd for us to view later-we just closed our eyes while she did it lol She gave us an approx weight of 5lbs 9oz....measuring about 3 or 4 days ahead, so will see what the dr thinks tomorrow.

Nursery is complete other than the installers messed up the carpet in the closet, so it's on a rush and once that is done then I can move a couple other items in there and officially declare it complete! we are about 70% moved, so hoping to be living there within a week or so!!! :happydance: I am def exhausted, but unfortunately don't have much time to rest :( hoping once we get settled in the new place I can relax for a few weeks before baby comes.

I really hope everyone is doing great and trying to cherish the last several weeks of pregnancy-as I would imagine most (if not all) of us will miss some aspects of it once baby is here. Although it will be a whole new adventure to enjoy once babies arrives:flower::flower:


----------



## JandJPlus1

It's really quiet on here haha.


----------



## mommasboys2

Seems like the 3rd trimester isn't as exciting and everyone is just patiently waiting.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## jordypotpie

Absolutely exhausted on my end. and my feet have started this new aching thing. I don't really even want to walk around the house..thankfully SO is seing how tired I've gotten and really doesn't expect much to get done on my part. I REALLY need to finish the paint in the nursery..at least the wall where the crib goes. It is sitting in boxes in our living room. I do have to say that I warned SO that this was going to happen and that I wanted the nursery done almost 2 months ago. He insisted on waiting thinking it wouldn't be like this lol.

How is everyone else?


----------



## Bing28

It is soooo quiet on here! I guess everyone is just tired & waiting for d day at the moment. 

I can definitely relate to the exhaustion Jordy! Hubby is away with work at the moment too and I don't have the energy to do any housework while he is away. He gets back this Friday so I hope he doesn't moan at me for not doing much :haha: 

I had a growth scan today at 34 weeks. Baby is measuring at around 4.5lb and they estimate will be around 7.5lb if I go to my due date. I'm happy he/she isn't going to be too big. I was a little annoyed with the sonographer though. I said when I went in that we didn't want to know the sex and I swear at one point she went inbetween the legs without warming me. So I now think I know what the sex is but going to keep it to myself and not tell anyone (not even hubby) as i still want it to be a surprise for people. I could be wrong anyway as I'm not a trained sonographer so who knows! :) 

We still need to finish our nursery but don't have too much more to do. Just need to put a few more stickers on the wall (we couldn't be bothered to paint so bought wall stickers instead) and then need to put some shelves up, buy a rug & buy a bedside table to go next to the cot. 

I'm getting more nervous too as the time gets closer to d-day! I'm hoping my yoga will help keep me calm and I wont get too stressed out. We went for a tour if the hospital yesterday and the birthing rooms are really nice there so that's calmed me down a bit. Lots of sound proof walls as well so you couldnt hear any other women screaming which I liked. :haha:

What is everyones due dates again? Just wondering who is due first. My EDD is 14th September. 

Xx


----------



## NoRi2014

Hey everyone! 

Good to see some activity on here :) DD is Sept 1st so only 4 weeks to go! weekly apts now and growth scans at each one...hoping baby isnt' too big-should find out tomorrow.

Feeling okay-still moving things, although officially staying at the new house now:happydance: Trying to keep up with the workouts, but lately started having more contractions off & on. also feel baby down pretty low, so somewhat uncomfy at times...but it's all part of the journey:thumbup:


----------



## jordypotpie

oh my Nori! you are so close!

My due date is the 29th of September. feels like I still have a ways to go!


----------



## JandJPlus1

I'm not officially part of the thread haha, but my due date is August 22nd. Can not wait to see pictures of everyone's babies.


----------



## mommasboys2

Oh wow JandJ I didn't realize your lo could arrive any day now!

I am due September 29th as well but my doctor has informed me that due to the medicine I am on he will induce me at 38 weeks if not sooner. Totally bummed that I can't go into labor naturally like I had planned but excited to meet my son in 6 weeks. :)


----------



## JandJPlus1

I know it's pretty crazy. I think I may be in the beginning stages of labour! Eek! I hope so. It could just be a false alarm but I have a funny feeling it's not. :)


----------



## mommasboys2

Can't wait to see picture JandJ keep us updated! :)


----------



## JandJPlus1

I'm still in pain and the doc does believe I am in the beginning stages but as of now not really going anywhere. Still losing mucus mixed with blood and I am contracting but they are not regular. I hope it picks up soon and I get to see his sweet face. Feeling a little depressed that it's not going anywhere and all I want to do is snuggle my husband and cry a little and I can't even do that because he's on night shifts! :(


----------



## mommasboys2

I am so sorry I hope things pick up soon and you get to meet your son. I know exactly how you feel though about hunny working nights kinda. My hubby works out of town and is only home 2 days every two weeks. I am just praying I do not go into labor before they bring him closer to home bc he is currently in California and we live in Alabama.


----------



## Bing28

Yay, J&J that's so exciting! I hope everything starts to pick up for you soon! Keep us updated! I can't wait to see a picture of your little one! 

:) :) :) :)


----------



## Eclaire

Jandj I am so excited for you! Wishing you a quick, easy and complication free delivery with a healthy little guy at the end. Can't wait to hear the story and see pics.


----------



## orionfox

Yay jandj hopefully things pick up soon...cant wait to hear more from you.

Sorry i havent posted much. Been sleeping and such most of the time and dont have much energy. Im just about 34 weeks and want things to be done now lol. Our boy has started to really push in there especially by the ribs. It feels as if he is trying to find a way out lol. Ive been sooo uncomfortable lately and i hate it. I cant even run errands much as i get exhausted so quickly and im then on the couch the rest of the day. Maybe he might decide to make his presence in a few weeks time as well. If im already this tired and uncomfortable, i couldnt imagine going through with it all the way until sept 21st lol. As long as he doesnt come before 37 weeks then im happy.

Hope everyone else is holding out for the longest trimester ever lol


----------



## jordypotpie

Dr said im measuring two weeks ahead today. So im measuring at 35 weeks..really need that hospital bag packed.


----------



## orionfox

Yeah i almost have mine fully packed up...Ive just been busy doing some nesting and lots of sleeping/rest. And I know im getting closer as my one dog has started having bad behaviour changes. He has now started growling at us when we get after him or go pick him up when he isnt listening. So we are correcting that. He has been a bit sensitive to my hormone changes, and he obviously has been picking up the now sudden rise since im getting closer.


----------



## orionfox

On the 18th i have my final u/s to see if our peanut is head down and such. It sure feels like it, so we will just have to wait and see. Hopefully with all this tiredness and our dogs change in behaviour, that it means our peanut will be here soon enough. Hopefully not for another few more weeks at least.


----------



## NoRi2014

Hi ladies!! so quick update.....cervix is starting to soften, but nothing on the dilation meter at this point. Baby is doing great, dr said just keep moving along as is until at least 39 weeks if all stays the same. Possibly induce around 39 weeks due to my pre-pregnancy high bp...it has been great and under control the whole pregnancy, thus why she isn't inducing this week or next. hubby and I so want it to just happen on it's own and not be induced:cry: obviously if it's for health reasons that's different, but since all is going well, hopefully we can make it to 40 weeks at least.....

how is everyone else doing??????


----------



## JandJPlus1

Hey ladies! Just wanted to pop in to say hi and check on everyone. Plus...

Kieran Finley Richard
Born August 8th, 2015 at 6:23 pm weighing in at 8 lbs 5 oz and 21 inches long! 

If anyone wants to know the whole story just let me know. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## JandJPlus1

Another picture.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JandJPlus1

Last one. At least until I get a more recent one haha.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## orionfox

Yay congrats jandj...such a cutie. Cant wait to see an updated pic.


----------



## orionfox

Im doing good so far...my mom has noticed though how low baby is and figures he may be a bit early. Also im all baby in my tummy as its not very squishy. So we shall see what the ultrasound on tuesday shows. If he is showing like he is quite big already, dr may tell me at the next appt that he will need to be out sooner. Also i cant do anymore than 5 mins of walking without my pelvic and back muscles getting super painful and stiff. Once that happens i can barely move. But other than that ive been feeling good. Glad to be off work and relaxing at home. Had to leave work earlier than expected because of the tiredness and such. 

Anyhow, cant wait for more updates from everyone and cant wait until everyones big day :)


----------



## JandJPlus1

8 days old. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## JandJPlus1

2/3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## JandJPlus1

3/3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mommasboys2

Yay Congratulations JandJ I hope everything went smoothly for you! Can't wait to see updated pics he is a cutie.

Orion I completely understand how you feel. I decided to go shopping yesterday and after about 10 mins I would have to stop a just breath bc I would start hurting in my back and stomach. I also have been hurting in my hips so maybe they are getting ready as well. Our little man has started dropping but we still have at least 4 more weeks so hopefully he stays put. Can't wait to hear what you find out Tuesday keep us posted!


----------



## mommasboys2

Looks like we were posting at the same time... he is precious makes you just want to give him tons of kisses!


----------



## orionfox

Aww i love the updated pics jandj.

Thanks mommas...i will definitely update how the scan goes.


----------



## orionfox

So ultrasound went good...looks like he may be here a lot sooner than the due date. He is completely head down pressed completely up against the cervix, so it looks like he is already engaged. The tech couldnt even get a proper measurement of the cervix, so she had to get it from the other side. So now i just have to wait to see if i get a phone call or wait until my next appt on the 27th. No wonder why ive been getting so exhausted and cant walk more than five mins without feeling sore. So for now i wait and just keep resting.


----------



## mommasboys2

That definitely explains the pain! Can't wait to see pics everyone is getting so close now! :)


----------



## Bing28

Congrats J&J! He is a cutie! I would love to hear your labour story if your willing to share on here? 

Well I finally finished work last Friday so have spent this week doing housework, selling bits on eBay, cooking meals to freeze ready for the little ones arrival, relaxing etc. 

Weeks 35-36 I was getting a lot of pressure down low when I walked, so not sure if that was baby engaging. I've not felt it this week. I have an appt with my midwife on Monday so I'm sure she'll be able to tell me if s/he is engaged yet. My mum and neice say that my belly has dropped and they think I'm going to be early. So long as I make it to September I don't mind when s/he comes :)

I hope everyone is doing well. Not long to go for us all now! :) 

Xx


----------



## jordypotpie

Congrats jandj! He is absolutely perfect! Cant wait for my ultrasound on wednesday!


----------



## jordypotpie

So the local WIC office here (Women, Infants, and Children) requires you to take their breast feeding class if you plan on breast feeding. I took said class on the 19th. During this class they said it was okay to smoke cigarettes just so long as it was after you'd just finished feeding. The instuctor then asked if anyone in the class smoked. One woman raised her hand and said she did but she ran from other people as it is her choice to smoke and doesn't want to offend other nonsmokers. Am I the only one that is completely dumbfounded on how she can run from other people just in case they are nonsmokers but can't even give the same freaking decency to her own unborn child!? She claimed she plans on quitting because she won't be able to smoke in the hospital...I...I just... I can't wrap my mind around this...smoking is a disgusting habit to me (no offense if any of you smoke) our roommate smokes and I cant stand being even around him.


----------



## mommasboys2

Jordy I use to smoke and actually started using a vapor cigarette not even a month before I found out I was pregnant bc I wanted to stop smoking. It took me less than a week to completely stop even using the vape after I found out I was pregnant. I wished I could've just put it down immediately but I was adviced to slowly stop. I know women who smoke thier entire pregnancy and it upsets me as well. I know it took me a week to quit but I knew that is what was best for my baby so that's what had to be done. I do not understand why some women put themselves before their unborn child. I am the same as you now I can't stand to be around it the smell makes me sick. I even have a hard time going to my dads bc my step mom smoke inside the house except when we are there she goes outside. But we still leave smelling like an ash tray bc their house stinks so bad. Idk why I ever started smoking but I'm so glad I stopped not only for my sons health but mine as well!


----------



## orionfox

See here's the thing...yes its awful to smoke while preggers. However drs advise NOT to quit while pregnant. They just suggest to cut it down safely. A lot of people have had the habit for years, and its an addiction. Its one you cant just say "ok im going to not smoke anymore" and be done that day etc. For some it take months even years to kick it. And the effects of quitting can be awful to those. Some get super bad anxiety and depression (not what you need while having a baby), while some just get little things. Its just not worth the risk to try while pregnant and thats why most drs dont want you to. And yes i wish no one ever smoked, but unfortunately a lot do. I myself would never. But kicking the habit isnt as easy as one may think. My in laws just switched to vapes not long ago. But they still have to smoke something. My mom inlaw has tried to fully quit for years and just cant due to the effects it does to her. They are awful things i tell you. But its not like they are intentionally trying to harm their baby or not thinking about them. Its just one of those terrible habits. 

Now on another note, i would be pissed if i ever saw a pregnant woman drinking. Now that is something thats avoidable and shameable if someone was doing that.


----------



## orionfox

Also for some people like you mommas, quitting comes quickly. But for a lot of others it doesnt. Now i would be super annoyed if someone heavily smoked while preggers and never made an effort to cut down. But those with a strong addiction to them (such as my in laws), could never quit so quickly.


----------



## mommasboys2

It has gotten quite in here again how is everyone?

Afm I go to the doctor Thursday for my 36 week checkup and then weekly after that. Only a few more weeks until I am scheduled to be induced unless he decides to come sooner. I am getting super excited, nervous and scared all at the same time. I can't believe it is almost time for us to all meet our lo!


----------



## jordypotpie

Liam has decided he wants to be breeched. Will be trying to schedule my c section for september 15th


----------



## mommasboys2

Oh no Jordy can they not try to turn him? Maybe he will decide to turn on his own before then fx!


----------



## orionfox

Im doing good...still puttering around. Rylan is on schedule with measurements, so its still a waiting game to see when he will come. As of monday I will be full term, so hoping he comes shortly after that. My fundal measurement was slightly ahead. But now he is making things more uncomfortable as he keeps pushing downwards prepping himself. Finding myself having to take more laying down breaks to ease the pressure down there.


----------



## orionfox

Hope things are going good With everyone...cant believe tomorrow im already 37 weeks. Hows things with you Bing now that you are also at full term? Its really neat to see us all starting to hit those final weeks. Hows your little man doing jandj?


----------



## mommasboys2

We finally were able to get maternity pics made while dh was home from work and it wasn't raining. :) 36 weeks Tuesday which means only 2 more weeks until I am induced. Can't wait to see everyone's baby pics!
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1440980897921.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 0









FB_IMG_1440980818656.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## orionfox

Love the pics mommas :)


----------



## jordypotpie

Love the maternity photos mommas!

Liam has made no attempt at turning..dr said he is as snug as a bug where he is at. She tried turning him a little today to see how much room he had..the little tiny bit she did hurt so there is no way I could sit through her fully trying to turn him around.

She will do an ultrasound right before surgery and just to make sure he hasnt turned around. I will be having a scheduled c section on the 22nd so just 3 weeks away!


----------



## orionfox

Gotta love when they get snuggled right in...jordy that's one day After Rylan's due date. Wouldnt that be awesome if both our boys happened to have the same bday.


----------



## mommasboys2

Was so hoping he would turn fx there is still time! ;)


----------



## jordypotpie

Orion- that'd be truly awesome!!

Mommas- its okay! I kind of like knowing there is an exact day. Ive had time to think about it and accept it. Either way my lovely little man will be here in my arms!


----------



## orionfox

Looks like things are starting to progress and LO may be here soon...trying to not get to excited, but as of now it seems like ive started having my "show". Ive been anticipating it happening over the past few days...for a couple days now ive been having tons of discharge. And a couple of times in the last week i had a couple spots of brown. So I was just waiting for it to start. So far no contractions yet, so im just keeping busy and monitoring things. My mom is trying to not get too excited yet lol.


----------



## mommasboys2

Aww yay orion hopefully he will be here before you know it!

Afm I was in bed most of the day yesterday with nausea, tmi but diarrhea, lower back pain and cramping in my lower abdomen... I chalked it all up to maybe getting sick but today I have had horrible lower back pain all day and feeling tons of pressure down there. I even had one of the moms on my sons football team ask me today how far along I was bc he has dropped a lot since Saturday at the game. I so hope he stays put for a couple more weeks especially since hubby got the call today he leaves for Oklahoma Thursday for 9 days. :( I am a nervous wreck worrying about him missing the birth of our son due to work. Uhhh so frustrating :/ sorry for venting I'm just super worried and upset about all of this.


----------



## orionfox

Fx that he waits a little longer for your hubby to get back. But sometimes these little ones have a mind of their own.


----------



## orionfox

Its definitely early labour...contractions started and very regular and intense at 10-20mins apart. Cant believe that we will be seeing our boy very soon...eek soooo excited. But man the pain lol. Not fun when you are trying to sleep.


----------



## orionfox

Meet little Rylan Zachary Rosenberger born today at 12:20pm 6lbs 6oz...only was in labour for 12hrs and only took 30mins of pushing. He was excited to enter this world.
 



Attached Files:







1441230425696.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## mommasboys2

Omg Orion he is precious congratulations on your healthy little man! :)


----------



## orionfox

Thank you...i will post more updated pics later on. Boy we didnt expect him so soon. Will still keep watch here for the rest of you ladies :)


----------



## jordypotpie

Omg! Congrats! I am so so sooo excited for you! Hes so beautiful! Handsome little man! Wooooo!


----------



## mommasboys2

Well I had my 36 week check up today and I am 1 1/2 cm dilated and 80% effaced. Dr said that he is still kinda high and he thinks I will make it to my next appointment at 37 weeks but isn't to sure about me making it to 38 weeks when they plan on inducing me. I'm keeping everything crossed that he does though since hubby will not be back until the 15th which puts me exactly at 38 weeks. :/ I know they will fly him home but my last successful pregnancy I was only in labor for 3 hours so I don't see him making it here in time even if they fly him home.


----------



## Bing28

Congratulations Orion! Your little man is super cute! :) I can't wait to see more pictures! 

Mommas - your maternity pics are lovely. I really hope your little one stays put until your hubby gets home. Just remember that stressing out about it won't be healthy for you or the baby so try and stay as calm and relaxed as you can. :)

Jordy - sorry your little guy is breach. FX'd he turns before you have to have the c section. Have you considered any alternative methods to help turn him, like accupuncture or something? I guess at least you have time to get use to the idea of having a c section though. 

Afm - I've been feeling a bit of pressure down there but other than that I have no news. :( It's my 30th birthday tomorrow so we want to get that out the way as hubby has made surprise plans for me and then we don't mind when the little one decides to arrive. :) I had a midwife appointment today and baby is 2/5 engaged at the moment. I'm booked in to have a sweep done on 18th Sept if nothing has happened by then. I'm feeling incredibly tired today, so going for a little mid morning snooze now. 

Xx


----------



## mommasboys2

Happy Birthday Bing! Can't wait till lo gets here so we can see pics... I have to admit I am also VERY curious if you are having a boy or girl. :)


----------



## NoRi2014

Hi ladies...Induction began Aug 27th and our adorable little one was born @5:01AM on Sat Aug 29th.



It's a boy!!!! 7lbs, 4 oz...21 inches....Hudson Noah...
 



Attached Files:







downsized_0902150638(1).jpg
File size: 15.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## mommasboys2

Congratulations Nori he is precious I love all his hair!


----------



## orionfox

Congrats Nori he is adorable..lots of boys here :)


----------



## jordypotpie

Omgosh! Nori congrats!!! 
Im getting so eager to meet my little lion!!


----------



## mommasboys2

I agree Jordy I am ready for my little man to get here already!

Orion Bing is bound to have a girl with all these little boys being born lol!


----------



## Bing28

Congratulations Nori!!! He is gorgeous!!!

I really want my LO to get a move on but still no signs of impending labour for me :( 

Mommasboys - your funny! Me and hubby both have a feeling we are having a boy so we may disappoint you! :haha: not long now until we find out!


----------



## NoRi2014

Thank you ladies! 

Orion-you had an early surprise-but at least he came quick....he is adorable:)

There are def lots of boys being born from this thread....


----------



## mommasboys2

Bing I think we normally know just by intuition... everyone thought I was having a girl besides me. Although I have this huge fear he will actually be born a she lol :wacko:

Afm I know this is crazy and I should know the signs but I was induced with both my boys and had my epidural before I ever felt anything so I have no idea what all of these "feelings" actually mean. Since yesterday I have had tmi diarrhea, horrible constant lower back pain, pain in my thighs, hip pain and tightening in my stomach nothing regular though. Also when I walk I sometimes am stopped in my tracks with pains and feel as if his head is actually going to come out. On a good note hubby is coming home tomorrow instead of next Tuesday so that makes me feel a lot better just praying little man waits for him to get home tomorrow night.


----------



## orionfox

Thanks nori
Mommas you will know when it happens. Those are signs things may happen soon. What made me know he was on his way very soon, was the bloody show with the mucus. I had that happen almost 12hrs before the first contractions started. I also had bad back pain. So you just know ;)


----------



## mommasboys2

Went to the doctor today and scheduled my induction for the 16th. So unless he decides to come before then we get to meet our little man in 6 days!!! :)


----------



## Bing28

mommasboys2 said:


> Went to the doctor today and scheduled my induction for the 16th. So unless he decides to come before then we get to meet our little man in 6 days!!! :)

That's so exciting! I'm looking forward to seeing pictures :)

I've still had no signs so am patiently waiting! :( Thought I may have lost my plug on Tuesday but I'm not really sure. It wasn't very jelly like and it had no blood in it so I just think it was a blob of creamy white discharge rather than my plug. 

I will be induced on 26th Sept at 40+12 if nothing has happened before then. 

Xx


----------



## mommasboys2

Bing I can't imagine going 2 weeks over my due date... praying lo decides to make its appearance way before then!


----------



## jordypotpie

Only a couple more days for you mommas! Ive got just over a week until my lo comes.

On a side note a couple weeks ago a friend informed me that she went to take her 11 yo daughter to get her haircut and couldnt because they found lice. I am entirely creeped and squirming at every little itch or creepy feel I get on my head. Im just...ugh..why cant parents be more thorough at checking their children for this?...why wait and have a salon tell you..


----------



## mommasboys2

Jordy I am counting down the days! I feel like it will never get here but at the same time I see the end of our almost 6 year struggle to finally get our miracle. :)

On the subjet of lice I have never personally had to deal with it with my kids thank god but I did get it once as a child from school. It took forever to get rid of it and I am very cautious when it comes to my kids ... just the thought makes my head itch. However it is very easy to catch and go unnoticed for the first little bit. :/


----------



## jordypotpie

Mommas I am so happy you finally got your little miracle  I am very much looking forward to seeing him! 

Sorry ladies...i really need to vent...Friend keeps trying to invite herself to my home the day after I get home from the hospital. Keep saying no and yet she is still repeatedly trying. Ive kept in mind that her youngest is now 11 and im making her miss having a baby..but its almost becoming too much..she texts me everyday about it and when I see her fridays she doesnt leave my belly alone..talks about how she cant wait until he is here and we come to the shop on fridays because he will be her baby those days..im way too nice to say anything either..im just starting to feel suffocated and its starting to take the thrill of this new life that is about to join my family away. It feels like shes trying to take over. None of her kids were born via c section so she doesnt understand the recovery process..but she was around when I had my partial hysterectomy which has the exact same recovery..I was down for 2 weeks and let no one come visit..didnt want visitors...im just getting endlessly frustrated with it..and I feel like its damaging our friendship. I dont like being pushed and feeling cornered/smothered. Just dont understand why she cant just accept no as an answer and let it go...also...I asked what her and her family had going on the 23rd..there is a magic shop near my hospital that holds tournaments on wednesdays..said they should come up so her husband and my SO could go play and she could hang with me in the hospital..just one excuse after the other as to why that wont work out..just wants to invade my home apparently..ugh..sorry..this has really been bothering me and stressing me out

the day she plans on coming here is the day of a prerelease event for magic which i told my SO to be a part of..so my mom is coming to spend the day here to help me..if she knocks on my door that day uninvited..should I just have my mom answer and tell her im sleeping?


----------



## orionfox

Jordy, dont be afraid to tell her no. My mom told me the same thing if there was a time we didnt want any visitors. We are the new moms. Others need to understand that we need our time at first to spend with baby and to recover.


----------



## jordypotpie

Thats just the thing...ive told her no several times..she just keeps asking and I wouldnt put it past her to just show up..part of why its becoming so frustrating ):


----------



## mommasboys2

Jordy you are way nicer than I am! We have made it very clear that we do not want anyone at the hospital besides us and our kids for the first few hours after he is born and if anyones shows up they will not be allowed in the room period. She needs to respect your decision and space even if you do have to get a little hateful to get your point across. There is nothing wrong with wanting to be able to settle in and recovery from having a baby and surgery all at the same time.


----------



## Bing28

I agree with the others Jordy. Just try and be more forceful if you can and tell her you want to spend time on your own for a few days after giving birth to recover and bond with your little one. Even if it means having a small argument or falling out with your friend then I'm sure it will be worth it to get what you want and if she is that good a friend id hope she would understand and respect your wishes anyway.

I know it's hard to be more forceful sometimes though. I have my mum keep telling me she wants to visit us for a week once my hubby goes back to work. I don't get on great withy mum anyway and we have already told her and the rest of the family that we can't put any of them up as we have no room (we are in a 2 bed house - 1 room is ours and 1 the nursery) but she keeps saying that she will sleep on the floor or sofa...errr no!!!! I've decided that the next time she brings it up I'm just going to tell it to her straight that we don't want anyone staying at ours as whilst we appreciate her wanting to help us out we don't want anyone getting in our way and stressing us out by staying over. I know it will cause an argument as my mum struggles for money so she won't be able to afford to stay in a hotel but if it means getting what I want then I'm prepared to have a few short words with her. 

Xx


----------



## jordypotpie

Liam turned around! Bless his little heart!


----------



## mommasboys2

That is AWESOME news Jordy! :)

Afm I am wide awake at 3am and have to be at the hospital at 6. :( I guess I am to excited/nervous to sleep good... I knew this would happen but I was hoping to sleep until at least 430. However I get to meet Maysen today so it is totally worth it! :) Will update and post pics soon.


----------



## Bing28

jordypotpie said:


> Liam turned around! Bless his little heart!

Yah!!! That's wonderful news Jordy! I'm so happy for you! Does that mean you get to have a vaginal delivery now?


----------



## Bing28

mommasboys2 said:


> That is AWESOME news Jordy! :)
> 
> Afm I am wide awake at 3am and have to be at the hospital at 6. :( I guess I am to excited/nervous to sleep good... I knew this would happen but I was hoping to sleep until at least 430. However I get to meet Maysen today so it is totally worth it! :) Will update and post pics soon.

How exciting that today is the day you get to meet your little one! :) 

Good luck and I can't wait to see some pictures!


----------



## jordypotpie

The c section got cancelled!! So yep!!!!! Im so so happy! I hope he chooses to come soon!

Mommas- good luck today!! So excited for you!!! Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## orionfox

Good luck mommas...cant wait to see pics. Hope it all goes well.


----------



## mommasboys2

Shawn Maysen was born today at 3:57 p.m. weighing in at 6 lbs 14 oz and 21 in long. He is amazing and is doing awesome. :)
 



Attached Files:







20150916_204545-1.jpg
File size: 41.9 KB
Views: 2









20150916_160241-1.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## orionfox

Yay congrats....he is a cutie :)


----------



## jordypotpie

Been checking this all day!! Yayyyyyyy!!! Ahhhhh congrats!!!


----------



## mommasboys2

Thanks ladies he is absolutely precious and we are beyond blessed! :)


----------



## Bing28

Congrats Mommas!! He is adorable! 

Jordy...is it just me & you left now? I've still had no signs so you'll probably have your little one before me at this rate! :haha: 

Xx


----------



## orionfox

Bing it must be hard being due now and still no baby in sight. I couldnt imagine being overdue.


----------



## jordypotpie

As of tuesday I will be just one week away from my due date. Pretty sure we are the last two! I havent had any signs of labor yet either...driving me nuts! But he did just flip about a week ago so I mean..I am trying to just count my blessings and be thankful for things as they come


----------



## Bing28

Jordy - In another thread I asked some ladies if they had gone into labour naturally even though they hadn't had any BHs or a show and a lot of them had so that's given me some hope things may progress soon! So try not to worry too much about not having any impending signs of labour! :)

Orion - I'm just worried the longer I go overdue the bigger baby I have to push out! :haha: How are you and your little one getting on? 

I have a midwife appointment in a couple of hours so fingers crossed its good news and baby has fully engaged now!


----------



## jordypotpie

Good luck at your appointment! Hopefully it happens for us both soon!


----------



## orionfox

Good luck bing...i myself never had bh and just had the show about 12hrs prior to start of contractions. Me and the little one are doing great. He weighed the same as last week, so we had to up his formula. Im not producing much milk, so im trying the supplement route to see if that works. If not, then it looks like I will just be formula feeding, which isnt a bad thing but I prefer free over having to pay lol.


----------



## mommasboys2

Bing and Jordy I so hope your lo decide to make their appearance soon. I did not have any show after being induced until about 5 hours into labor and I was already at 6 cm.

Orion I haven't ever tried them but apparently there are lactation cookies and stuff you can make that helps with your milk supply. I as for now am producing enough but man my nipples are sore and cracked. I have to fight through the pain every time he eats but hopefully that gets better soon.


----------



## orionfox

Yeah ive got a suppliment that contains fenugreek and blessed thistle. Are you using lanolin cream on your nipples? That will help with the soreness and cracking.


----------



## orionfox

Rylan at two weeks :)
 



Attached Files:







2015-09-18_13.23.40.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## jordypotpie

Bottle feeding and breast feeding together can sometimes lead to them preferring the bottle..quicker results for them..apparently breast feeding takes a few sucks for them to get milk whereas bottle is instant..

Definitely try nipple cream if you havent already..also bag balm is another good thing for cracked skin..but id put that on right after feedings and maybe wipe off before feeding again just because im sure neither taste great lol


----------



## jordypotpie

Sorry for tmi but I totally just had the most awful bout of nausea and diarrhea..kind of hoping labor hits soon. I was going to try eating pineapple tonight but decided against it..be funny if my body goes into labor anyway. It is almost 3 am and I am super tired but now im almost afraid to sleep lol


----------



## NoRi2014

Congrats mommas! 

Jordy & Bing-I am sure your day is right around the corner-hoping everything goes smoothly for you both :)

breastfeeding question-has anyone dealt with cluster feedings?? it seems like there are days we go 6 hours with only a 10 or 20 min break here and there!!! He is having at least the recommended output of dirty/wet diapers per day and gained weight at his last dr visit.....from what I have read, there isn't much to do except get comfy and wait it out. Just wondering if anyone else is having this kind of experience? Also, I just started pumping and it seems I am only getting 2 oz for about 20 min of pumping....just curious if anyone knows if this should increase with time?:shrug:


----------



## mommasboys2

Nori I was wondering the same thing. Sometimes he will eat for 30 mins take a 15 or 20 min break then want to eat again. I also think he is using my boobs as a pacifier sometimes bc even if he isn't eating he still wants it in his mouth all the time. :/


----------



## orionfox

Yeah from what ive read, is its normal for cluster feedings. My boy has done it sometimes. But with the formula, he sometimes will feed every hour for a few feeds and then back to every 3 hours. As for the pumping amount i dont know. I havent been able to get nearly that amount yet.


----------



## Bing28

So my midwife appt went okay on Friday. Baby has dropped a little bit more. Midwife sent me for a growth scan as my bump hadn't grown in the last 2 weeks and baby was fine and estimated weight was 7lb 5oz but I've heard they can get it wrong by 1lb either way. I have another appt today where they will do a stretch and sweep so fingers crossed that will get things moving. Hubby is getting impatient and bored now of baby staying put! I think he just wants his 2 weeks off work! :haha:

We dtd last night to try and get things moving a bit...but to no avail! :( 

Jordy- how did it go with your friend and telling her you don't want anyone there straight after giving birth?

My mum rang me yesterday and mentioned again about staying over at ours on the sofa or floor for a couple of nights a few days after I have given birth. I turned round and told her no and explained we don't have the room and me and hubby want the time to bond with baby together on our own. We don't mind visitors but no one is staying over at ours. She ended up crying on phone saying she can't afford a hotel. I basically felt she was trying to guilt trip me into having her stay but I stuck to my grounds. She has gone in a bit of a mood with me now and thrown her toys out the problem saying she won't be able to visit the baby at all but I'm sure she will get over it once the baby is here!

Orion/Nori/Mommas - I hope you all get some answers to your breastfeeding questions. I have heard lanisnoh nipple cream is best on the market for cracked nipples and you don't have to wash it off before feeding baby! 

Also can't remember who asked about expressing. I'm not sure about quantities but I think the amount you can get out varies depending on the pump you have as some pumps are better than others. I read the Medala Swing electric breast pump is one of the best.

Xx


----------



## orionfox

Its been almost a week on the supplements and I have to say milk production is starting to increase a little bit yay. Praying that it keeps increasing. I dont care if i end up bottle feeding Rylan, but would really like to have the breastmilk over the cost of formula. Keeping my fx that this works. I have a manual pump right now, but if production goes up enough and i end up just bottle feeding i will invest in an electric pump.

Hopefully things get moving for you soon bing.


----------



## Bing28

Just back from my midwife appointment. Had a sweep done. It didn't hurt, just felt a bit uncomfortable. The midwife said my cervix was quite low and dilated 1cm so stuff has been happening even though I've not felt much. I'm feeling a little crampy now so fingers crossed its the start of things happening! 

If not I'm booked in to have another sweep done on Thursday morning and then booked in to be induced on Friday morning. 

Xx


----------



## Bing28

I just lost my mucus plug! :wohoo:


----------



## mommasboys2

Fx you will have your lo very soon Bing! Keep us updated :)


----------



## jordypotpie

Congrats Bing!!! Hopefully your little one comes soon! I think I lost at least a piece of mine tonight..not sure though..dr appointment is in the am and am hoping im dilated at least a little.


----------



## jordypotpie

He isnt even engaged at all yet. Im not dilated at all. I am just so ready to be done and meet him already! I cried a little and got snippy with SO after the appointment...not on purpose..just frustrated.


----------



## orionfox

Aww Jordy....do remember he did just turn around not too long ago, so it may take a little bit for him to start dropping down. And being he did just turn, he may not engage until labour starts. Its the joys of a baby staying breach for so long and turning so late. 

Yesterday I decided to go down memory lane and look back at some of the old two week wait threads. It was nice to see how some of the ladies we chatted to back then are finally now expecting and it was sad to see how some are still trying to this day or have found out they cant have biological kids :( I know you ladies remember Turtle...saw in her signature that they found out they only have a 1% chance to conceive and now looking into adoption. Its amazing how some people take having kids for granted. Sometimes I wish there was this magical cure for those struggling with infertility. So glad that us ladies are blessed with our lo's.


----------



## Bing28

Just to update you that ITS a GIRL!!! 

Elsie Edith Wood was born on 24/09/15 at 03:21am weighing 6lb 1oz. 

My story:
I started feeling contractions at 20:37 on Wednesday evening and by 21:00 the contractions were every 3-5 minutes and 30-45 seconds long. They intensified quickly and I had a bath to help soothe them. The breathing techniques I'd learnt whilst doing hypnobirthing were fantastic and really got me through them. Anyway, my waters went in the bath around 12:30am, got to hospital around 01:20am and I was 9.5cm dilated when they examined me. As I had a bit of bloodless when my waters broke They had to monitor Elsie's heartbeat and it kept dropping so I had to have an episiotomy to get her out quicker. Total labour time was 6hours 44minutes. I'm very sore now after having stitches but im also so proud of myself too for doing it all on just Gas & Air! It's amazing stuff...I was as high as a kite! :haha: 

Xx


----------



## orionfox

Congrats bing...i too did it on just gas and air. Isnt it awesome. Sounds like she wanted out quickly. I guess mommas was right that you would have a girl. Cant wait to see a picture of her. So happy for you.


----------



## mommasboys2

Congrats Bing I can't wait to see pics! Glad mommy and baby girl are both doing good.


----------



## NoRi2014

congrats bing!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## jordypotpie

Congrats bing!!!

Now if only Liam would get a move on lol! Im the only one left


----------



## mommasboys2

Hopefully not to much longer and he will be here Jordy!


----------



## jordypotpie

Still no signs of him coming! Asking for a sweep on wednesday


----------



## JandJPlus1

Hey ladies. Sorry I have been missing. My boys have been keeping me super busy. Kieran is 7 weeks and 2 days old now, it's crazy. As for the labour story if I haven't already I will update later tonight when I can get on my iPad. Now for the breast feeding questions. Use lanolin cream for the nipples and make sure he is latching properly and I promise it will get better. It can hurt for the first 6 weeks! Also, pumping is not an accurate depiction of how much milk you produce as some women's bodies just don't like pumps. And we had to supplement Kieran for the first week of his life while my milk fully came in. With my first son we had to for the first 3 weeks of his life. And cluster feeding is perfectly normal, get comfy, turn on a good TV show, and just wait it out. :) Any other questions feel free to ask. I breast fed Holden for 15 months. 

Will upload a picture later tonight as well.


----------



## mommasboys2

JandJPlus1 said:


> Hey ladies. Sorry I have been missing. My boys have been keeping me super busy. Kieran is 7 weeks and 2 days old now, it's crazy. As for the labour story if I haven't already I will update later tonight when I can get on my iPad. Now for the breast feeding questions. Use lanolin cream for the nipples and make sure he is latching properly and I promise it will get better. It can hurt for the first 6 weeks! Also, pumping is not an accurate depiction of how much milk you produce as some women's bodies just don't like pumps. And we had to supplement Kieran for the first week of his life while my milk fully came in. With my first son we had to for the first 3 weeks of his life. And cluster feeding is perfectly normal, get comfy, turn on a good TV show, and just wait it out. :) Any other questions feel free to ask. I breast fed Holden for 15 months.
> 
> Will upload a picture later tonight as well.

What do you do when they have eaten and fallen asleep but still want to use you as a pacifier? Sometimes I have no problems but other times he will suck a few times and then cry if I take him away just because he wants it as a paci. I even tried buying one but he will have no part of that.


----------



## orionfox

You can get paci's that have more of a natural nipple shape to them...and try keeping him where he is and just take your nipple out and slip the paci in without moving him. It may be that being right with you when falling asleep after eating is soothing to him. For me its not my lo using me as a paci, its night time where he feels he needs to be right next to mommy to fall asleep and often fusses if he knows he isnt. So i have just adapted to help his needs while working on changing it to something more suitable.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Agreed with what Orion said. With Kieran he just wants to be smushed against my boob skin haha.


----------



## JandJPlus1

Kieran a few days ago. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## JandJPlus1

As for the labour story I promised I would share Well on the Wednesday before he was born after my doctors appointment and the membrane sweep I was cramping and losing tonnes of bloody mucus. Thursday I was still cramping and losing lots of mucus so I went to the hospital in the afternoon to check on things because I knew I would have to get sent somewhere else to labour and deliver due to being a VBAC and there being no anesthesiologist at the hospital at the time. After monitoring me and baby and checking my cervix they told me that I was contracting but they weren't consistent so to go home and come back if they got consistent. I was contracting on and off all night Thursday and by 5 Friday morning they were every 5 minutes so I called my mom to come stay with my son and I called my husband home from work. I got monitored again and checked again and barely anything had changed so they kept me in the hospital for a while then they sent me out around twin to try to see some progress. At like 3 Friday afternoon after walking around town for a while the contractions were starting to get stronger so we went back to get checked again before heading home. Everything was still the same so they sent me home. I was having steady contractions every 3-5 minutes for the rest of the day and evening and by 10 pm they were starting to get to the point where I couldn't even talk or think through them and they were coming every 2-3 minutes so we called my mom yet again, grabbed everything we needed and got in the car. Once we got in the car we called the hospital nursing desk to tell them we were coming and they told us to go to the hospital in my town instead of driving the 1/2 an hour to them because they thought I might be too far along to make it there. Problem with that being that I live in a really tiny town and they don't even deliver babies at our hospital anymore but I figured it shouldn't matter because I had to be sent somewhere else anyway. Once we got there we told the nurses what was going on (it was like 1 am at this point) and they called the doc in to come check me. He checked me and determined that I was only about one cm dilated which was the same as earlier in the day but I also had 1 cm of bulging membranes. That's where stuff got serious haha. He started frantically calling trying to figure out where they were sending me because he was worried that if the membranes burst everything would just take off really fast. They finally found somewhere to send me and called an ambulance in from about 45 minutes away. When I first got there they had taken a urine sample and I was super dehydrated so at first they thought my labour would stop once they hydrated me. They hooked me up to an iv and had the contraction monitor on me as well. Once the ambulance finally got there they explained everything to the EMTs and they loaded me up. I almost had a mental breakdown because I had to go by myself so that justin could drive our car. The place that we were going to was a little over an hour away but we were driving with the lights on so it definitely didn't take that long. The whole ride I was still contracting every 2-3 minutes despite being much more hydrated. We got to the hospital at just before 5 in the morning and they checked me in and got me hooked up to machines and what not and then the doctor came to check me. I was 4 cm dilated with 4 cm of bulging membranes! After that I was labouring all day making steady progress by 8 I was between 6 and 7 cm. it kind of stalled a little after that and I was exhausted from being in labour for over 2 days already so they gave me an epidural at around 11 am so I could relax and hopefully sleep. The worst part about that was the catheter. My body tried to reject it so I freaked out because it was so uncomfortable so finally they had to come in and take it out and insert a new one covered in lidocaine gel. When they put the new one in they used a non latex one because the nurse was brilliant and figured out I might be allergic to latex catheters due to the sensitive skin in my urethra. After that I was much more calm and actually did manage to nap a little. I got checked periodically and wasn't making a tonne of progress so they decided that they would break my water and see if the contractions increased. The contractions did pick up a bit but not as much as they were hoping so around 4 they started me on the lowest dose of artificial oxytocin and that really got things going. By 5 I was telling them I needed to push and I was right I was fully dilated! I pushed for just over an hour and then my beautiful boy came into the world. :)


----------



## orionfox

Wow what an eventful story...makes mine seem so boring lol. I wouldnt know what to do being back and forth like that.

Figured I might as well share my uneventful story:

Sept 1st in the afternoon I had gone to the washroom and realised I had lots of mucus with blood in it. Now I had done tons of research into what to expect when labour starts, so at that point I had a feeling that it was the "show" happening. At that point I had to talk myself out of getting too excited just in case and had to say the same to hubby. I immediately made mom aware of in case. So fast forward to night time. By 12 am contractions started. I had fully expected them to be not consistant, but figured i would just time them to keep watch. Right off the bat they were fully consistant. Then by 7am I had to wake hubby up as they were every 4 mins and slowly getting longer. I kept in close contact with my mom for when it was time to go. By 9:20am they were very intense and I couldnt get out of bed anymore or barely move. We knew we had to get going at this point. So we get to the hospital at about 10am and they ask if my waters had broken and I said no as I never seemed to have felt it. They check me out and find out im already 8cm. None of us could believe it. They even had to keep asking if this was my first lol. I had progressed super fast. I get the gas (sooo good) and soon enough i was 9.5cm dilated and i needed to start pushing. So they decide to go ahead and break my waters. The nurse then goes "boy your membrane is very tough" as she kept poking trying to break it. She gets another nurse to give it a try and then they realise it was the babies head and my waters must have already broken. So then i start pushing and 30 mins later he was born. Complete labour lasted 12hrs. Little man did have scratches on his head from the poking, but he is all good now. So I managed to luck out with a super easy labour. But it wasnt without pain as it was mainly back labour.


----------



## JandJPlus1

My labour wasn't so bad and I definitely could have kept going without the epidural but I hadn't slept in 3 days and they were worried I would be too tired to push. I tried the gas and it didn't do anything for me at all. :(


----------



## mommasboys2

Wow you guys seem to have had pretty interesting labors compared to mine.

I went in at 6 am to be admitted for my induction and was in my room being hooked up by 7:30. When I got to the hospital I was still at 2cm and 80% effaced. My doctor came in after the medicine had been going about 30 mins and broke my water. I then was in labor for 7 1/2 hours and still only at a 6 and my contractions were 1-2 mins apart lasting almost a minute each. I was then to the point when I decided I wanted an epidural and couldn't do it all natural. The doctor came in at 2:30 Pmand gave me my epidural and by 3:30 pm I was at 9 cm. Amazing how relaxing helped me to dilate so much faster. I then started pushing at 3:55 I pushed once and his head came out. His cord was wrapped around his neck twice so the doctor had to cut his cord because it was so tight he couldn't get it unwrapped. I pushed the second time he came right out but to our surprise his cord was also wrapped around his body also. Not exactly sure how he got himself all tangled up but it definitely scared us a little. Our little miracle was born at 3:57 pm just as perfect as we had imagined he would be. He is definitely a mommas boy and want me holding him all the time. :)


----------



## JandJPlus1

Oh man, Kieran too haha. I swear he would be happy if I never put him down.


----------



## orionfox

Rylan at least lets me put him down most of the time so I manage to get lots of stuff done around the house. He isnt too fussy and sleeps when we are out running errands together.


----------



## mommasboys2

Maysen is fine as long as we are out some where and he is in his seat. When we are at home though I'm lucky if he sleeps 30 mins in his bassinet or awing before he starts crying wanting me to hold him. He will only be little once though and I am not having anymore so I am going to enjoy it. :)


----------



## jordypotpie

Water broke! On our way to the hospital now!


----------



## orionfox

Yay so glad you dont have to wait any longer. Prayers that labour goes ok for you. Cant wait to see a pic of liam.


----------



## mommasboys2

Yay Jordy I hope everything went great! Can't wait to see pics! 

Bing how is you and your sweet girl?

Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## jordypotpie

Well my water broke around 10 am on the 4th..wound up having a c section 20 1/2 hours later. Liam Joseph Melinkovich was born at 7:37 AM Monday October 5, 2015 weighing 8lbs and 10oz. He is 21 1/2 inches long  I will post pics once my phone is charged up!


----------



## mommasboys2

Congrats Jordy can't wait to see pics! I'm so sorry you had such a rough time and ended up having a csection after all but I know he is worth every bit of it. And Oct 5th is a great day we share a bday ;)


----------



## jordypotpie

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## jordypotpie

My sleepy little world!
 



Attached Files:







20151006_220447.jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mommasboys2

He is precious Jordy!


----------



## NoRi2014

he is adorable jordy! I also ended up having a c section....after 24 hours of labor and over 2 hours of pushing...not how I .pictured it, but they are worth it though!


----------



## orionfox

Yeah we all picture how labor/birth should go, yet half the time it goes completely different. But no matter which way it turns out, in the end its the same and completely worth it. Now we all get to enjoy our precious bundles of joy that we helped to create. Ive truely realised how amazing it is.


----------



## mommasboys2

A few of our newborn pics... he is getting so big! :(

How is everyone else doing?
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1444420124211.jpg
File size: 31.4 KB
Views: 1









FB_IMG_1444353884242.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 0


----------



## orionfox

Aww he is looking cute :) He is our little man at Thanksgiving Dinner tonight :) Its amazing how fast they grow.
 



Attached Files:







2015-10-11_16.03.15.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Bing28

Sorry I've not been on much since having our little girl. She has been taking up a lot of our time :) 

Congrats Jordy. He is adorable! :) 

How is everyone getting on with being a mummy? I'm completely exhausted but know it's all worth it.

Elsie wouldn't latch on without a nipple shield so we started breast feeding with the shield and topping up with formula but the breastfeeding just wasn't working out for us so we pretty much just bottle feeding now. I feel a bit guilty for not being able to breastfeed and really wish I'd tried harder :( 

Is anyone else having/had any trouble with trapped wind? 

Elsie was sleeping in her crib for about 3 hours between feeds at night in the first two week but now she will wake after a few minutes whenever we lay her down in her crib squirming, grunting and kicking about as if she is in pain. We started using Infacol last Friday but it's not really helped yet. She only falls asleep now if she is upright on my or hubby's chest so I'm not getting any sleep at all at the moment. :( the health visitor just said its normal and it's what babies do but she wasn't like this in the first two weeks so why all of a sudden is she like it now and sound like she is in pain? I believe there is more to it than her just being a baby. 

I have attached a picture of little Elsie Edith fir you. At 3.5 weeks old she now weighs 7lb 6oz. :) 

Can't wait to hear how you are all getting on. 

Xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mommasboys2

Bing she is precious! We have started supplementing formupa as well due to him never seeming to be full and always wanting to stay latched on. I have noticed the more formula I have to give him the more gas he has. I think it has to do with the formula so we are trying a different kind that is for gas. Maybe she needs different formula? We have also purchased mommy bliss gripe water and it helps tremendously when he is very gassy maybe you could try that.

Orion little man is getting so big he is such a cutie pie! They do grow so fast Maysen is staying awake for a few hours at a time now and is getting good at holding his head up. I wished I could slow down time I want him to stay little forever lol. :)


----------



## orionfox

Bing dont feel bad as you arent the only one. Rylan had a bad suck when he was born so when had to do sns with him. Then as he got better he could suck with a shield. However he wasnt gaining weight properly and we noticed i didnt have a good supply. So we just stuck with formula feeding and he is now gaining half a pound per week. And of course he now knows how to suck without the shield lol. So now we just let him have a snack here and there. It also has helped when nothing else will calm him at the time.

Yes mommas he sure is getting big. He would be over 8lbs by now. Next check up is next week. Cant believe how fast they grow.


----------



## jordypotpie

Gosh..my little man is only 2 weeks and 2 days old and at his last appointment was 8 lbs 10.5 ozs...he has been having issues with gas and I bought mylacon but havent used it yet..his gas always seems to pass before I can give him a dose


----------



## jordypotpie

Breastfeeding is going great though  hes sacked out in me at the moment..thank heavens for tv


----------



## mommasboys2

Maysen weighed 9lb 15oz last week when I took him to the doctor. My baby is getting big entirely to fast!

Jordy I'm glad to hear breastfeeding is going good for you! We were doing great until he hit his growth spurt at 3 weeks and my milk just wasn't coming in fast enough to keep him satisfied for more than 30 mins at a time so now we breastfeed on each side and he then drinks 3 oz of n formula. The doctor said b he is probably drinking around 5 oz at a time doing that which explains why he is getting chunky lol. 

I hope everyone else is doing well :)
 



Attached Files:







20151027_121458-1.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## orionfox

Wow he is getting big...Rylan now weighs 9lbs 8oz at his appt he had monday. He now drinks 4oz bottles, so he is now packing on the weight. 3oz just wasnt doing it for him. I wish he wouldnt grow so fast lol.


----------



## mommasboys2

My little chunky monkey was 2 months on Monday and has his check up and shots tomorrow. So not looking forward to that. How is everyone and lo doing?
 



Attached Files:







20151116_112342-1.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## orionfox

Things have been quite busy...Rylan is doing great. He was a champ with his shots and didnt even need an tylenol after. Its like it never phased him except for being really sleepy. Hope everyone is just as excited for babys first xmas next week. Cant believe its that time already.


----------



## jordypotpie

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## NoRi2014

I hope everyone is doing well and enjoying their little ones :) Hudson is getting so big! He just turned 4 months the 29th-14 lbs 6oz, 24.5 inches long and in 45th percentile for both. I am still exclusively nursing, although pumping at work can be challenging sometimes depending on the daily schedule, but has worked out okay so far....dr says to start cereal around 5 months. He has done great with his shots, just made him sleepy both times. He has been drooling like crazy for a while now, but even more so the last few weeks-I swear he has to be getting a tooth or 2 soon:thumbup:


----------



## mommasboys2

How is everyone doing?

We had our 4 month checkup Wednesday and little man weighed 18lb 11oz and was 27 1/4 inches long! We are still breastfeeding and supplementing 3 bottles a day. It is crazy how fast they grow hope everyone is well. :)


----------



## Hope16

anyone wanna jump over to the September Sweet Peas board I started, all are welcome!


----------



## mommasboys2

Hope16 said:


> anyone wanna jump over to the September Sweet Peas board I started, all are welcome!


Do you have a link to the forum?


----------



## Hope16

yes come join! https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-buddies/2370572-september-sweet-peas.html


----------

